# On Being "Bag Content"



## MiaBorsa

I have run across posters on a couple of different boards who have expressed that they are now "bag content" and don't plan to add additional handbags to their collections.  That sounds like a concept I need to embrace.      So I am going to do some closet re-organizing and purging, and make a genuine effort to get a handle on my purse addiction.  For the first time in a long time, there are no bags on my radar or wish list.  

I may try selling a few bags on Ebay just to see what that's like.  Or, I may not get rid of any bags at all.  I have a big collection and I love having them... it's like my own personal little handbag boutique!   

So.   Anyone else feeling that it's time to climb on the Ban Wagon and try out this "bag content" thing?   I did pretty well last year for about six months before I fell off.   Maybe I can be more successful this time.


----------



## Trudysmom

I got my third Speedy 25 today. Now I have all three canvas prints.


If a limited print Speedy comes up some time that I like, I might get that. 

I am enjoying all of my Coach and Dooney and Bourke and my Gucci satchell bags also. I am happy with my collection.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Mine is self imposed until the fall. Buying a house!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I have run across posters on a couple of different boards who have expressed that they are now "bag content" and don't plan to add additional handbags to their collections.  That sounds like a concept I need to embrace.      So I am going to do some closet re-organizing and purging, and make a genuine effort to get a handle on my purse addiction.  For the first time in a long time, there are no bags on my radar or wish list.
> 
> I may try selling a few bags on Ebay just to see what that's like.  Or, I may not get rid of any bags at all.  I have a big collection and I love having them... it's like my own personal little handbag boutique!
> 
> So.   Anyone else feeling that it's time to climb on the Ban Wagon and try out this "bag content" thing?   I did pretty well last year for about six months before I fell off.   Maybe I can be more successful this time.



I sold 10 dooneys on Ebay  as they my impulse buys and were sitting in my closet and got 5 new dooneys and 2 Brahmin bags so now Iam content with my bags till december.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlazenHsss said:


> Mine is self imposed until the fall. Buying a house!



   That's a great reason to put handbags on hold.   Good for you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> I sold 10 dooneys on Ebay  as they my impulse buys and were sitting in my closet and got 5 new dooneys and 2 Brahmin bags so now Iam content with my bags till december.



That's great, Ruby.   I don't know why I am hesitant to try my hand at selling; I'm afraid of getting ripped off or something.   I usually just give stuff away but it would be smarter to try to sell, I'm sure.  Now if I can only decide which ones to let go.   

Congrats to you!


----------



## jeep317

MiaBorsa said:


> That's great, Ruby.   I don't know why I am hesitant to try my hand at selling; I'm afraid of getting ripped off or something.   I usually just give stuff away but it would be smarter to try to sell, I'm sure.  Now if I can only decide which ones to let go.
> 
> Congrats to you!



I just sold several Dooneys for silly prices on ebay. I was feeling as though my collection owned me instead of me owning it. They went quickly & everyone seems happy & I feel like I can breathe again. It wasn't financial, I just felt overwhelmed so I cut some from the team. Now if only that one freaking Coach bag would sell....

Good luck! You'll feel better when it's done!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> I just sold several Dooneys for silly prices on ebay. I was feeling as though my collection owned me instead of me owning it. They went quickly & everyone seems happy & I feel like I can breathe again. It wasn't financial, I just felt overwhelmed so I cut some from the team. Now if only that one freaking Coach bag would sell....
> 
> Good luck! You'll feel better when it's done!



Thanks, Jeep.   That's exactly what I'm thinking... price them cheap and just let 'em go.   I just want to cull the herd and then TRY VERY HARD not to buy more.   

Good luck with the Coach sale!


----------



## BlazenHsss

MiaBorsa said:


> That's a great reason to put handbags on hold.   Good for you!


Ohhhhh, but I want a Barlow.  Sigh


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Every single time I make a bag purchase, I tell myself I'm bag content. Then...a Dooney email comes through and inspires me to visit the store or I start browsing other forums. After I purchased the medium florentine satchel, I said I was bag content and two days later I ordered my first LV Speedy. I say I'm bag content now but in my mind I'm already planning my next LV purchase. If I haven't carried a bag in a year I tend to give it away so that's really the only reason I can justify any new purchase. I tell myself that once a bag leaves, I can bring one home.


----------



## swags

I am almost never bag content. I will obsess about a bag, acquire it, enjoy it for a brief time and then start wanting something new. As long as I remain active on the purse forum and now youtube, I think that's how it will be. I did stop recording the dooney qvc because that also contributed but their prices and shipping are usually high. I can get much better deals elsewhere. I usually sell to fund something new so the habit is not hurting me financially but I do wish I could relax and enjoy only what I have for a long while.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I usually fail miserably at bag bans. But I do need to slow down or stop buying new bags, my collection is starting to get a bit overwhelming.

I recently did a bag purge and rehomed several, but I need to it again. 

Space is also a factor. When I get too many bags my storage area gets cluttered and it's hard to see what I have. And that stresses me. 

All that to say that I am going to try to be bag content with you Sarah. Try being the operative word.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlazenHsss said:


> Ohhhhh, but I want a Barlow.  Sigh



    Once you get that new house you will be having fun decorating.   A Barlow can wait!!   Be strong.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> Every single time I make a bag purchase, I tell myself I'm bag content. Then...a Dooney email comes through and inspires me to visit the store or I start browsing other forums. After I purchased the medium florentine satchel, I said I was bag content and two days later I ordered my first LV Speedy. I say I'm bag content now but in my mind I'm already planning my next LV purchase. If I haven't carried a bag in a year I tend to give it away so that's really the only reason I can justify any new purchase. I tell myself that once a bag leaves, I can bring one home.



Everyone on TPF can relate, girl!   Some temptations are just too much, and these forums are so enabling.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Everyone on TPF can relate, girl!   Some temptations are just too much, and these forums are so enabling.




They are! If I stayed off that LV forum, I wouldn't be tempted to add another Speedy to my collection so soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> I am almost never bag content. *I will obsess about a bag, acquire it, enjoy it for a brief time and then start wanting something new.* As long as I remain active on the purse forum and now youtube, I think that's how it will be. I did stop recording the dooney qvc because that also contributed but their prices and shipping are usually high. I can get much better deals elsewhere. I usually sell to fund something new so the habit is not hurting me financially but I do wish I could relax and enjoy only what I have for a long while.



That's exactly how I am, swags.  The thrill doesn't last long until I'm looking for what's next.   I also wish I could relax and enjoy what I have.  I have justified my obsession by saying "it's my hobby" and that other people collect stamps or glassware and I collect handbags.      Also like you, it is not a financial concern; just the whole psychology of it and WHY do I do it???


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I usually fail miserably at bag bans. But I do need to slow down or stop buying new bags, my collection is starting to get a bit overwhelming.
> 
> I recently did a bag purge and rehomed several, but I need to it again.
> 
> Space is also a factor. When I get too many bags my storage area gets cluttered and it's hard to see what I have. And that stresses me.
> 
> All that to say that I am going to try to be bag content with you Sarah. Try being the operative word.



I'm trying not to think of it as a "ban" so much as learning to appreciate what I have.     Sometimes I get overwhelmed by the sheer number of dust covers in my closets.     (And bags in them with tags still on...ack.)

I'm not actively recruiting people to join me on this mission; just throwing it out there for discussion.  I would love to pare my collection down to a reasonable number, but my real issue is to STOP BUYING THEM.  ullhair:


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> They are! If I stayed off that LV forum, I wouldn't be tempted to add another Speedy to my collection so soon.



OMG, I have been on an LV binge for the past couple of months.   I need to stay away but it drags me in like a magnet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I've been collecting handbags for decades.  Some years I don't buy any,  some years I buy far to many.   Since I discovered Dooney, sales, outlets, online, and this forum.... it's been far too many new bags purchased. 


 I have to keep reminding myself to enjoy what I have rather than buying a new handbag.  But when I see a beautiful style in a great color on sale... the urge to buy is there.  Right now the sunflower Flo handbags are calling me, even tho I know I have at least 6 yellow handbags somewhere in the closet.  I'm trying to be strong.  And I also want a blue lizard zz and more Barlows (I love the city leather).  Trying to hold out until there are some really good sales. 

  But this forum is a huge source of temptation.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I have been on an LV binge for the past couple of months.   I need to stay away but it drags me in like a magnet.


I have been thinking about this topic even before you posted it MB. TB also remarked in her latest YT vid about buying bags. I would say that the last two years has been a bag buying frenzy for me. I too need to slow down. Space is becoming an issue. The bags should pay me rent at this point.  However, there are a few bags out there still on my wishlist, but I do love what I have. I was hoping on using the trade-in program to acquire one or two wish items. Also difficult to resist outlets and tent sales. I too would like to sell some to recoup some of my investment. Perhaps I will give that a try one of these days.

And sadly, I use you LV ladies' posts to justify my bag purchases to myself. I say "self, those single LV items are the price of a few Dooney's together, so I am making out like a bandit". Somehow it takes the sting out of buying my Dooney's and Brahmin's. Ridiculous thought process.....I know.

And then the big July, November and December sales come about and boom.....need more discipline y'all.


----------



## casmitty

I wish that I read some of these posts before I drove to the D&B outlet.  I was in Macy's browsing and kept looking at the Zip Zip.  Why did I look at a you tube video!!!  So I bought one but never at full price.  I was going to walk out until I looked on the  60-70% off shelf.  So I picked up a Florentine Zip Flap Foldover in Natural.  Can't say it's a sickness but I too become obssed and compulsive looking for the next best bag.  I went through this 2 years ago with LV.  Oh well, we see a pretty bag, buy it, wear it for a while then move on.  I've been giving away the ones that I dont use lately.  
PS:  I'll post pics in the reveal thread.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Oh and by the way, you ladies that are talking about selling bags is also making my head spin. "What are they selling? When? Why? How?" It is crazy crazy that I am even thinking about what other people are getting rid of. Good grief!


----------



## casmitty

yankeedooney said:


> oh and by the way, you ladies that are talking about selling bags is also making my head spin. "what are they selling? When? Why? How?" it is crazy crazy that i am even thinking about what other people are getting rid of. Good grief!


&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> ...
> And sadly, I use you LV ladies' posts to justify my bag purchases to myself. I say "self, those single LV items are the price of a few Dooney's together, so I am making out like a bandit". Somehow it takes the sting out of buying my Dooney's and Brahmin's. Ridiculous thought process.....I know.



Not ridiculous at all; I have been exactly the same way.   "Who in their right mind pays that much money for a plastic purse???   My Dooneys are real leather!", said I.    There is no explaining the rationalization that goes on in our heads.   If anyone had told me a year ago that I would buy LV, I would have laughed in their face.   Well...  hmmmm.   I guess the laugh is on me!

Never say never.   That's the thing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh and by the way, you ladies that are talking about selling bags is also making my head spin. "What are they selling? When? Why? How?" It is crazy crazy that I am even thinking about what other people are getting rid of. Good grief!



I have never sold a bag, though I have given away a lot.   I have several friends who are quite successful at Ebaying, but somehow I don't think that's for me.   It seems to be a common thing with many people to sell older bags to buy new ones, which is probably smart but I'm not there yet.


----------



## momjules

I have about 50 bags,not including brahmin and coach. How many more do I need? I'm afraid to try eBay. I also think the older flo bags are something to keep,as they made them better in the older days. I need another brahmin and the Barlow dooney. Oh , I'm crazy after all!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I think I'm bag content...for now.but I also stopped looking at the forum so much and that helps...unfortunately looking at everyone's beauties makes me want more bags! that's why I haven't been on for a few weeks ! Well good luck to all trying to be content with their collection(myself included!) Hubby is going back to Vegas in Sept. though, and will probably visit the Dooney Outlet again...but that would be a gift! Right?!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Not ridiculous at all; I have been exactly the same way.   "Who in their right mind pays that much money for a plastic purse???   My Dooneys are real leather!", said I.    There is no explaining the rationalization that goes on in our heads.   If anyone had told me a year ago that I would buy LV, I would have laughed in their face.   Well...  hmmmm.   I guess the laugh is on me!
> 
> Never say never.   That's the thing.


+1!!!!!! Lol! Had that same conversation with myself(a few times)
Though I don't own a LV.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I have never sold a bag, though I have given away a lot.   I have several friends who are quite successful at Ebaying, but somehow I don't think that's for me.   It seems to be a common thing with many people to sell older bags to buy new ones, which is probably smart but I'm not there yet.


I feel really inept about the ebay thing. I know they teach how to do it on ebay, but I feel like I need an experienced seller to show me the ropes. I even considered attending a Meetup on the topic. I have a load of things that I want to get rid of but too good to give away. I get concerned about the tax thing. I don't want to have to pay tax on something I already paid sales tax on. I can't seem to find the answer to this question...How much can someone sell in a year before it is considered taxable income. Then there is the shipping thing. I know there is a way to just ship from your house instead of driving to the post office but not sure how to handle that either through ebay. Geesh, I just want to sell my stuff to recoup some cash. They used to have classes on ebay but I never see those anymore. Maybe it is really simple and I just need to invest the time to learn more.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

swags said:


> I am almost never bag content. I will obsess about a bag, acquire it, enjoy it for a brief time and then start wanting something new. As long as I remain active on the purse forum and now youtube, I think that's how it will be. I did stop recording the dooney qvc because that also contributed but their prices and shipping are usually high. I can get much better deals elsewhere. I usually sell to fund something new so the habit is not hurting me financially but I do wish I could relax and enjoy only what I have for a long while.




Ditto to the T...


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I feel really inept about the ebay thing. I know they teach how to do it on ebay, but I feel like I need an experienced seller to show me the ropes. I even considered attending a Meetup on the topic. I have a load of things that I want to get rid of but too good to give away. I get concerned about the tax thing. I don't want to have to pay tax on something I already paid sales tax on. I can't seem to find the answer to this question...How much can someone sell in a year before it is considered taxable income. Then there is the shipping thing. I know there is a way to just ship from your house instead of driving to the post office but not sure how to handle that either through ebay. Geesh, I just want to sell my stuff to recoup some cash. They used to have classes on ebay but I never see those anymore. Maybe it is really simple and I just need to invest the time to learn more.



I am EXACTLY the same way.  I know it must be easy, because everyone says so.      But then where to get boxes, the mailing thing, dealing with sleezebags and whiners, yadda, yadda.   I just don't think I'm up to it.     My handbags are pristine, and I can imagine coming unglued if someone used one and sent it back to me...urgh.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I am EXACTLY the same way.  I know it must be easy, because everyone says so.      But then where to get boxes, the mailing thing, dealing with sleezebags and whiners, yadda, yadda.   I just don't think I'm up to it.     My handbags are pristine, and I can imagine coming unglued if someone used one and sent it back to me...urgh.


Well, I know you can setup a no return for the sold items. Pretty sure that is what most gals do.
It's just the other stuff that boggles my brain. Oh yeah, and then what percentage does ebay take of the sale. Then you have to price it right so you feel you are getting your fair share. And what about weighing your item so you know what to charge for shipping.....ugh.

Are there any gals here that can enlighten us potential newbies on ebay selling? Any other good resources that we can tap information from?

I would really like to get started doing this....I think I am up for it. I need to purge the closets because they are busting at the seams.


----------



## pandorabox

rubylovesdooney said:


> I sold 10 dooneys on Ebay  as they my impulse buys and were sitting in my closet and got 5 new dooneys and 2 Brahmin bags so now Iam content with my bags till december.




Love Brahmins! Excellent bags. Love my dooney as well! Something about that little duck gets me everytime.  I only have one dooney now but I am sooooooo content with her. A beautiful white retro with bright red interior.  Love that bucket!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I have been on an LV binge for the past couple of months.   I need to stay away but it drags me in like a magnet.




I look at it this way, I'm saving my future daughter (if I have one) a lot of money because she won't have to buy LV or Dooney since I'm building the collection now! [emoji23]


----------



## LifeIsDucky

beyondtheoldme said:


> I look at it this way, I'm saving my future daughter (if I have one) a lot of money because she won't have to buy LV or Dooney since I'm building the collection now! [emoji23]


Where have you been?  We could be best friends.  I love the way you think!  My neices are only three but they will never need to buy a handbag...if my sister does not get them first.


----------



## Chanticleer

beyondtheoldme said:


> They are! If I stayed off that LV forum, I wouldn't be tempted to add another Speedy to my collection so soon.




That's exactly what I did.  My LV count is up to 17.  I don't go on that forum anymore, it's too tempting and the prices have gotten ridiculous.  I'm enjoying the ones I have and have no intention of adding any others.


----------



## swags

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I know you can setup a no return for the sold items. Pretty sure that is what most gals do.
> It's just the other stuff that boggles my brain. Oh yeah, and then what percentage does ebay take of the sale. Then you have to price it right so you feel you are getting your fair share. And what about weighing your item so you know what to charge for shipping.....ugh.
> 
> Are there any gals here that can enlighten us potential newbies on ebay selling? Any other good resources that we can tap information from?
> 
> I would really like to get started doing this....I think I am up for it. I need to purge the closets because they are busting at the seams.



Ebay fees can add up. They can take up to 13% I believe but there is a fee calculator you can google to find out what they will take. Paypal is 2.9% I believe.

Its also more difficult to get much money for used handbags these days. People are finding more deals on new bags  Some years ago I remember I bought a Coach Carly, used it all summer and sold it in the fall for more than the original retail of 398.  Then the outlets started getting more boutique deletes and they opened the Coach factory website. 

I still think its worth it to sell on ebay if you are not using a bag. I would look up the bags you are thinking of selling on ebay, put them on your watch list and see what other sellers are asking and  what they end up getting.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> I have never sold a bag, though I have given away a lot.   I have several friends who are quite successful at Ebaying, but somehow I don't think that's for me.   It seems to be a common thing with many people to sell older bags to buy new ones, which is probably smart but I'm not there yet.




I know what you mean.  I have never sold a bag either.  Years ago I was heavy into Dooney and Coach.  A few years ago I got into LV.  I gave just about all my Dooneys and Coach (except for my vintage pieces in both brands) to my daughter, and only bought LV.  That's how I wound up with so many, (17).  Recently, I gave 2 LV's to my daughter and 1 to my granddaughter.  I felt guilty having all of them and not using them all.  I dropped off the LV forum, and decided to be content with all the ones I have.  I bought mostly the classic LV's, so they will always be current.  I've been buying Dooney lately because I love their leather, and I've decided to be "bag content" for a while and really enjoy rotating the bags I have.


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> I am EXACTLY the same way.  I know it must be easy, because everyone says so.      But then where to get boxes, the mailing thing, dealing with sleezebags and whiners, yadda, yadda.   I just don't think I'm up to it.     My handbags are pristine, and I can imagine coming unglued if someone used one and sent it back to me...urgh.



I usually ship priority right from my house and either drop it at the post office or schedule a pick up from USPS (free) 
The flat rate boxes you can get from the post office but keep in mind a lot of large bags don't fit well in those and its better to find a bigger box and do the measurements yourself. 

I do tend to get questions from buyers. Will I take less? Will I ship for free? Is the bag authentic? Do I have a pet? Is the home smoke free? (Yes I have a dog but I no longer allow him to borrow my purses. )


----------



## Alto Junkie

swags said:


> I usually ship priority right from my house and either drop it at the post office or schedule a pick up from USPS (free)
> The flat rate boxes you can get from the post office but keep in mind a lot of large bags don't fit well in those and its better to find a bigger box and do the measurements yourself.
> 
> I do tend to get questions from buyers. Will I take less? Will I ship for free? Is the bag authentic? Do I have a pet? Is the home smoke free? (Yes I have a dog but I no longer allow him to borrow my purses. )


My Fiancée used to sell leather motorcycle jackets on EBay. He would always add to his listings the fact that his jackets have been stored in a smoke free, pet free home. I can see about not wanting a cigarette smoke smell  in your leather, but unless your pet chewed through the product, I'm not sure why that's important to people.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Alto Junkie said:


> My Fiancée used to sell leather motorcycle jackets on EBay. He would always add to his listings the fact that his jackets have been stored in a smoke free, pet free home. I can see about not wanting a cigarette smoke smell  in your leather, but unless your pet chewed through the product, I'm not sure why that's important to people.


Well let me tell you. I am allergic to cats. If a cat owner pets their cat and then picked up their bag to take photos to post to eBay, then sells the bag to me, I pick up the bag and maybe touch my face without thinking......absolute havoc. Trust me...it has happened. I am sure it's the same for folks allergic to dogs. 
There you have it. Always state, comes from a smoke-free, pet-free home if that is the case.


----------



## Chanticleer

Alto Junkie said:


> My Fiancée used to sell leather motorcycle jackets on EBay. He would always add to his listings the fact that his jackets have been stored in a smoke free, pet free home. I can see about not wanting a cigarette smoke smell  in your leather, but unless your pet chewed through the product, I'm not sure why that's important to people.




The only thing I can think of about the pets is maybe people are concerned about pet hair?  I don't know.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> *Well, I know you can setup a no return for the sold items. *Pretty sure that is what most gals do.
> It's just the other stuff that boggles my brain. Oh yeah, and then what percentage does ebay take of the sale. Then you have to price it right so you feel you are getting your fair share. And what about weighing your item so you know what to charge for shipping.....ugh.
> 
> Are there any gals here that can enlighten us potential newbies on ebay selling? Any other good resources that we can tap information from?
> 
> I would really like to get started doing this....I think I am up for it. I need to purge the closets because they are busting at the seams.



Well, you can "say" No Returns, but plenty of scammers find a way to screw you anyway, usually by claiming "not as described"...then Ebay takes their side.   Spend a little time on the Ebay board of TPF...it will give you nightmares.    

Anyway, it was not my intention to turn this into an Ebay Tutorial.   I'm more interested in finding that magic door to "purse content."


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> I usually ship priority right from my house and either drop it at the post office or schedule a pick up from USPS (free)
> The flat rate boxes you can get from the post office but keep in mind a lot of large bags don't fit well in those and its better to find a bigger box and do the measurements yourself.
> 
> I do tend to get questions from buyers. Will I take less? Will I ship for free? Is the bag authentic? Do I have a pet? Is the home smoke free?* (Yes I have a dog but I no longer allow him to borrow my purses.* )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm trying not to think of it as a "ban" so much as learning to appreciate what I have.     Sometimes I get overwhelmed by the sheer number of dust covers in my closets.     (And bags in them with tags still on...ack.)
> 
> I'm not actively recruiting people to join me on this mission; just throwing it out there for discussion.  I would love to pare my collection down to a reasonable number, but my real issue is to STOP BUYING THEM.  ullhair:




Oh, I know you weren't, Sarah. I think it's a good idea. I feel the same way. Sometimes picking a bag for an outfit is overwhelming because of the sheer number of choices I have.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh, I know you weren't, Sarah. I think it's a good idea. I feel the same way. Sometimes picking a bag for an outfit is overwhelming because of the sheer number of choices I have.




*NAC:*  what frustrates me sometimes is that I know I must have the perfect handbag for an outfit,  but I can't get to it because it's buried in the closet.  With so many handbags in my collection, it's not possible that there is an outfit on the planet that I can't accessorize perfectly.  All I lack is the space to properly organize.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh, I know you weren't, Sarah. I think it's a good idea. I feel the same way. Sometimes picking a bag for an outfit is overwhelming because of the sheer number of choices I have.




Me too... It's soooo stressful and it shouldn't be. I can only imagine what you go through because you have multiple collections. [emoji15]


----------



## Nebo

What about sales on posmark or similar sites? Also I have seen sales marked private for a certain buyer on etsy. 

For now I  bag content, but I do want more. I have limited myself to two to three bags a year for special occasions, B day etc.  Some of my Dooneys I'll give to my sister and my mom.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh, I know you weren't, Sarah. I think it's a good idea. I feel the same way. *Sometimes picking a bag for an outfit is overwhelming because of the sheer number of choices I have*.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too... It's soooo stressful and it shouldn't be. I can only imagine what you go through because you have multiple collections. [emoji15]



Exactly!   How many times am I getting dressed to go somewhere and just can't decide on a bag because I have so many choices?   (#wahpoorme   )    It's worse when planning a trip; it takes me days to decide which purse(s) to take along.   Good grief.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, you can "say" No Returns, but plenty of scammers find a way to screw you anyway, usually by claiming "not as described"...then Ebay takes their side.   Spend a little time on the Ebay board of TPF...it will give you nightmares.
> 
> *Anyway, it was not my intention to turn this into an Ebay Tutorial*.   I'm more interested in finding that magic door to "purse content."



My bad.....sorry to go off topic. These things happen.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> What about sales on posmark or similar sites? Also I have seen sales marked private for a certain buyer on etsy.
> 
> For now I  bag content, but I do want more. I have limited myself to two to three bags a year for special occasions, B day etc.  Some of my Dooneys I'll give to my sister and my mom.



I don't know anything about Poshmark, Nebo.  I have read a bit about the other auction sites but I am not familiar with them, either.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> My bad.....sorry to go off topic. These things happen.



No problem; it was a natural progression from "I have too much stuff" to "how can I get rid of it."       I didn't want the mods to move this thread to the Ebay board.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> No problem; it was a natural progression from "I have too much stuff" to "how can I get rid of it."       I didn't want the mods to move this thread to the Ebay board.


An eBay board?  Geesh, I did not know that either. I need to explore more outside of the Dooney forum. But, it could be dangerous.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> An eBay board?  Geesh, I did not know that either. I need to explore more outside of the Dooney forum. But, it could be dangerous.....



There are so many great discussion boards on TPF; you could spend your entire life here.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  what frustrates me sometimes is that I know I must have the perfect handbag for an outfit,  but I can't get to it because it's buried in the closet.  With so many handbags in my collection, it's not possible that there is an outfit on the planet that I can't accessorize perfectly.  All I lack is the space to properly organize.




Exactly! That is so true for me as well!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too... It's soooo stressful and it shouldn't be. I can only imagine what you go through because you have multiple collections. [emoji15]




So true. Sometimes I go through a few bag choices before I finally decide. I try not to carry the same ones over and over so I can give as many as I can an outing.  I love them all and that makes it even harder. 

Yes! I have Dooney, Coach, MK, and Brahmin. And two Fossils.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Exactly!   How many times am I getting dressed to go somewhere and just can't decide on a bag because I have so many choices?   (#wahpoorme   )    It's worse when planning a trip; it takes me days to decide which purse(s) to take along.   Good grief.




Yea! Exactly!  I love how y'all totally get it. No one around here gets it.


----------



## MaryBel

I don't know if I'd say I'm bag content but at least there's not a bag that I'm really wishing for. There are a few Brahmins I like (but not planning on buying) but I think there's always going to be something I like.

I think I have the same problems you GFs mentioned here, I don't have space for them (which is crazy since I'm taking the closet of one bedroom and a full bedroom), it becomes to difficult to make a choice and/or get to the bag. 

I have decided to go back to the idea of getting a bag only in special occasions, like valentines' day, b-day, mother's day and Christmas. I know this is going to be very difficult to pull off but at least if I really try, I might end up with a little bit over 4 bags a year instead of 4 bags a month! If I'm successful with this, I might even reward myself and get 1 LV. I say might because my mind can agree on this, thinking it's too much money for a non-leather bag but then thinking, well, just one to satisfy the curiosity.

So in order to be more successful in my new goal, I will be avoiding the dept stores here and avoiding their websites. The outlet is easier to avoid since even though it's a short drive, it can become long really easy because of the traffic. I realized last time I went (and came back with a few coach bags when I went to get 1 Dooney) that if I didn't know the bags were there I wouldn't miss them but since I saw them I fell for them and could not leave them, so the solution is avoid the temptation. Also, I have decided that if I go to the outlet let say for a Dooney, I will go only to Dooney and nowhere else. 

And to make my goal easier, I'm focusing my attention in my backyard (which needs some love), so I'll be buying plants instead of purses. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I don't know if I'd say I'm bag content but at least there's not a bag that I'm really wishing for. There are a few Brahmins I like (but not planning on buying) but I think there's always going to be something I like.
> 
> I think I have the same problems you GFs mentioned here, I don't have space for them (which is crazy since I'm taking the closet of one bedroom and a full bedroom), it becomes to difficult to make a choice and/or get to the bag.
> 
> I have decided to go back to the idea of getting a bag only in special occasions, like valentines' day, b-day, mother's day and Christmas. I know this is going to be very difficult to pull off but at least if I really try, I might end up with a little bit over 4 bags a year instead of 4 bags a month! If I'm successful with this, I might even reward myself and get 1 LV. I say might because my mind can agree on this, thinking it's too much money for a non-leather bag but then thinking, well, just one to satisfy the curiosity.
> 
> So in order to be more successful in my new goal, I will be avoiding the dept stores here and avoiding their websites. The outlet is easier to avoid since even though it's a short drive, it can become long really easy because of the traffic. I realized last time I went (and came back with a few coach bags when I went to get 1 Dooney) that if I didn't know the bags were there I wouldn't miss them but since I saw them I fell for them and could not leave them, so the solution is avoid the temptation. Also, I have decided that if I go to the outlet let say for a Dooney, I will go only to Dooney and nowhere else.
> 
> And to make my goal easier, I'm focusing my attention in my backyard (which needs some love), so I'll be buying plants instead of purses.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck, MB!   I agree with you; if we don't see them, we don't covet them.  This is one more reason that TPF is a dangerous place for a recovering purseaholic.      I have one more LV coming and then I'm going to TRY VERY HARD to be good and shop my closet.    We'll see how this works out, lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I don't know if I'd say I'm bag content but at least there's not a bag that I'm really wishing for. There are a few Brahmins I like (but not planning on buying) but I think there's always going to be something I like.
> 
> I think I have the same problems you GFs mentioned here, I don't have space for them (which is crazy since I'm taking the closet of one bedroom and a full bedroom), it becomes to difficult to make a choice and/or get to the bag.
> 
> I have decided to go back to the idea of getting a bag only in special occasions, like valentines' day, b-day, mother's day and Christmas. I know this is going to be very difficult to pull off but at least if I really try, I might end up with a little bit over 4 bags a year instead of 4 bags a month! If I'm successful with this, I might even reward myself and get 1 LV. I say might because my mind can agree on this, thinking it's too much money for a non-leather bag but then thinking, well, just one to satisfy the curiosity.
> 
> So in order to be more successful in my new goal, I will be avoiding the dept stores here and avoiding their websites. The outlet is easier to avoid since even though it's a short drive, it can become long really easy because of the traffic. I realized last time I went (and came back with a few coach bags when I went to get 1 Dooney) that if I didn't know the bags were there I wouldn't miss them but since I saw them I fell for them and could not leave them, so the solution is avoid the temptation. Also, I have decided that if I go to the outlet let say for a Dooney, I will go only to Dooney and nowhere else.
> 
> And to make my goal easier, I'm focusing my attention in my backyard (which needs some love), so I'll be buying plants instead of purses.
> 
> Wish me luck!


I think "avoidance" is the operative word for all of us GF. You are right in saying if you don't know it's there, then you won't miss it. I think that is what gets many of us. It is kind of like we are all on a "see-food diet" for bags (we see, we want, we buy). I know some ladies have avoided tpf altogether for that reason. I do enjoy the interaction even though it has caused some of the bag cravings. I used to only pick a a few bags a year until the last couple of years of multiples. I am going to try and be more content once I get a couple off my wishlist. Dear God, then there is the Brahmin Tent sale. How to avoid that? Good thing it is so far away....but the tractor beam might get me.

I think space will be the thing that will really get me under control. I don't want to feel displaced in my own home. Another thing that has helped on some occasions is I try to find things about a potential bag that I don't like, even if it is small.....then the craving passes. Sometimes I will take a picture of a bag I see....it is almost like buying it. If I keep looking back at the photo, I either really want it or I have had enough of it. Seriously....that has worked for a number of things that I have considered buying. It also keeps me from being a serial "return" customer. I know this may seem ridiculous but I suspect space issues will get most of us under control at some point.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Good luck, MB!   I agree with you; if we don't see them, we don't covet them.  This is one more reason that TPF is a dangerous place for a recovering purseaholic.      I have one more LV coming and then I'm going to TRY VERY HARD to be good and shop my closet.    We'll see how this works out, lol.



Thanks GF! I'll need it!
Yes, this is a dangerous place but I think I just need to control the urge to get what I see and love. Otherwise if would be a total fail as soon as I happen to be at a place where they sell pretty things. I'll be shopping my closet too. It's crazy to have so many bags still new with tags, that if you think about it, at one moment they were the current obsession, they I really need to have bag, so it's cruel not to use them.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *I think "avoidance" is the operative word for all of us GF.* You are right in saying if you don't know it's there, then you won't miss it. I think that is what gets many of us. It is kind of like we are all on a "see-food diet" for bags (we see, we want, we buy). *I know some ladies have avoided tpf altogether for that reason. I do enjoy the interaction even though it has caused some of the bag cravings*. I used to only pick a a few bags a year until the last couple of years of multiples. I am going to try and be more content once I get a couple off my wishlist. Dear God, then there is the Brahmin Tent sale. How to avoid that? Good thing it is so far away....but the tractor beam might get me.
> 
> I think space will be the thing that will really get me under control. I don't want to feel displaced in my own home. Another thing that has helped on some occasions is I try to find things about a potential bag that I don't like, even if it is small.....then the craving passes. Sometimes I will take a picture of a bag I see....it is almost like buying it. If I keep looking back at the photo, I either really want it or I have had enough of it. Seriously....that has worked for a number of things that I have considered buying. It also keeps me from being a serial "return" customer. I know this may seem ridiculous but I suspect space issues will get most of us under control at some point.



I agree GF!
I don't like the idea of completely avoiding the forum, since I too love the chats with all of you, and even though some times it has the new bag results, most of the times that's my own fault, so I need to control both situations.

Oh GF, don't talk about that Brahmin tent sale, that for sure would be my downfall! The tractor beam might be strong enough to pull you over there.

I guess is true: Space, the final frontier! 
Or maybe is the lack of space


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! I'll need it!
> Yes, this is a dangerous place but I think I just need to control the urge to get what I see and love. Otherwise if would be a total fail as soon as I happen to be at a place where they sell pretty things. I'll be shopping my closet too. It's crazy to have so many bags still new with tags, that if you think about it, at one moment they were the current obsession, they I really need to have bag, so it's cruel not to use them.



I know!   At least I finally got myself under control where sales are concerned.  For a long time I was buying stuff just because it was a great deal and not because it fit any particular niche in my collection.   (Like back during the FOS heyday.      Getting locked out was actually a blessing in disguise.)   Now I'm more particular about what I buy, but still can't resist a pretty leather face.   HAHA!     (Or coated canvas for that matter.)    I hope we can do well with our resolve.


----------



## Twoboyz

I have enjoyed reading through this thread, because I have been in this state of mind for awhile now and tried to really slow down. When I think about it I really have  no business buying so many bags when I have so many more pressing things that need my finances right now. They just bring me so much joy though and there is no feeling like getting that gorgeous new bag. The problem is I have so many gorgeous bags in my collection that are just sitting. I have been making an effort to carry the ones I have and have really been enjoying them. I have also "reconnected" with some styles I haven't carried much and found that I really love them.  

I agree about this "see food" diet concept and it does help me a little to stay away but I can't because I love chatting with you guys and the you tubers I have connected with. I just have to learn to be stronger.  What I find helps me a lot is to not just go out and buy a bag because I think it's pretty and it's become a favorite in the community. I really think about it and try to visualize how it will work for me carrying it. Also, will I reach for it and will it compete with some of my favorites that I reach for all the time? That usually dissuades me from buying it because I have really found certain styles really work well for me. 

I have really been looking at and wanting some LV pieces too, which I completely blame on my fellow Dooneynistas here and on YouTube....you know who you are. [emoji23]

Great thread Sarah. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey TB.   I suppose none of us will be able to walk away cold turkey from a handbag obsession!    I know that TPF is a huge contributor to the "problem", but I hope posters won't leave.   I notice several missing already, and after we fought so long to have a Dooney board I would hate to see it go away.      We all need to continue to enjoy and support each other!!   We can do this.


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Girls!!! I just ordered a bag.....so I must not be bag content . But I have slowed down......well at least for now. I am trying to choose bags I will really carry or things I have been waiting on for a while. In this case, I have been waiting for the perfect shade of pale pink. So, I ordered the new pale pink zip zip. I am using my Bordeaux zip zip more than I ever imagined. Since the color is new I had to pay full price, but I did not want to wait till fall and chance it that I might not get one.
There are 2-3 LVs I would like, but so far the "regret" thread on the LV board has kept me in check and I am wearing the two I have 
I am enjoying this thread and seeing all the lovelies on the other thread.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls!!! I just ordered a bag.....so I must not be bag content . But I have slowed down......well at least for now. I am trying to choose bags I will really carry or things I have been waiting on for a while. In this case, I have been waiting for the perfect shade of pale pink. So, I ordered the new pale pink zip zip. I am using my Bordeaux zip zip more than I ever imagined. Since the color is new I had to pay full price, but I did not want to wait till fall and chance it that I might not get one.
> There are 2-3 LVs I would like, but so far the "regret" thread on the LV board has kept me in check and I am wearing the two I have
> I am enjoying this thread and seeing all the lovelies on the other thread.



Hey KC!!      You are one of the "missing posters" I was referring to!   It's great to see you.   I love that new pale pink and how perfect for spring and summer.   You are smart to go ahead and get it, even at full price.   You will get to use it all season which is worth a few extra bucks to me.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey KC!!      You are one of the "missing posters" I was referring to!   It's great to see you.   I love that new pale pink and how perfect for spring and summer.   You are smart to go ahead and get it, even at full price.   You will get to use it all season which is worth a few extra bucks to me.



Thank you for thinking of me!! I have enjoyed seeing your recent acquisitions! Just gorgeous!  I was thinking about a LV SLG with the pale pink interior to go with my zip zip. But really want to look at them IRL before I choose one. I have bee so incredibly busy that I haven't had time to drive 40 min over to Saks (there is an LV botique in there). 
Do you have any recommendations Sarah?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thank you for thinking of me!! I have enjoyed seeing your recent acquisitions! Just gorgeous!  I was thinking about a LV SLG with the pale pink interior to go with my zip zip. But really want to look at them IRL before I choose one. I have bee so incredibly busy that I haven't had time to drive 40 min over to Saks (there is an LV botique in there).
> Do you have any recommendations Sarah?



Are you looking for a wallet or some other accessory, KC?   I only have two LV wallets; the Emilie in mono and a zippy DE.  I like Emilie best since I don't carry a lot in my wallet and she is lighter weight.  (I also carry a Coach card case so I don't need a bunch of card slots.)   I have seen the new release small wallets and they look very tempting!   The rose ballerine is so pretty and would look darling with your new zipzip.  

I got the round coin purse earlier this week but I'm probably going to exchange it for something else.  It's adorable but practically useless IMO.      (Someone posted that it was being discontinued, so naturally I "had to have it."  Dah.  )


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Are you looking for a wallet or some other accessory, KC?   I only have two LV wallets; the Emilie in mono and a zippy DE.  I like Emilie best since I don't carry a lot in my wallet and she is lighter weight.  (I also carry a Coach card case so I don't need a bunch of card slots.)   I have seen the new release small wallets and they look very tempting!   The rose ballerine is so pretty and would look darling with your new zipzip.
> 
> I got the round coin purse earlier this week but I'm probably going to exchange it for something else.  It's adorable but practically useless IMO.      (Someone posted that it was being discontinued, so naturally I "had to have it."  Dah.  )



The coin purse is so cute!!
I want a wallet in Mono. I like the zippy but don't see an option for pink. With the clemence I can get the pink interior. However,  is that really smart?  Cash and coin are so dirty--do I really want light pink for a wallet interior?  
Have you heard any feedback on the LV forum from those who have the SLGs with light pink?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> The coin purse is so cute!!
> I want a wallet in Mono. I like the zippy but don't see an option for pink. With the clemence I can get the pink interior. However,  is that really smart?  Cash and coin are so dirty--do I really want light pink for a wallet interior?
> Have you heard any feedback on the LV forum from those who have the SLGs with light pink?



I have the same reservation as you about the light interior in a wallet, though I love the rose ballerine.  The Clemence looks like a very nice choice.  I have not seen any complaints about the light interior, but you might post a thread to see if anyone who owns one can comment.   My Zippy is brown inside and Emilie is fuchsia.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I have the same reservation as you about the light interior in a wallet, though I love the rose ballerine.  The Clemence looks like a very nice choice.  I have not seen any complaints about the light interior, but you might post a thread to see if anyone who owns one can comment.   My Zippy is brown inside and Emilie is fuchsia.



Yes, that is a good idea to post on the other forum. 
Enjoy your new goodies .


----------



## Trudysmom

posted below


----------



## Trudysmom

I love my LV round coin purse. I have several vintage Dooney and Bourke coin purses too. The shapes are all so cute. I also have several pretty Coach ones. Owl, etc.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I love my LV round coin purse. I have several vintage Dooney and Bourke coin purses too. The shapes are all so cute. I also have several pretty Coach ones. Owl, etc.



Yeah, it's cute.  But I don't have a single use for it and it's too much money to just be "cute."   I'm glad you are enjoying yours.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hmmm.   My "Bag Content" thing isn't going too well.       I know everyone is shocked.  

Recently I found new terminology on the Coach board...  "Bag Shaming."   (Luckily for me, no one in my life has the nerve to try this.   )


----------



## accessorygirl2

I am in this boat. I need to love what I have and not constantly crave more and more bags. The real kicker is that the satchel style has been my bag of choice for probably the last 8 years. Ever since big Flo first came out. Earlier this year on a business trip I hurt my arm carrying a large MK Selma by the short handles all week with heavy contents, laptop, etc. Now I have to carry a shoulder or crossbody bag and my beautiful satchels sit in the closet. I keep my collection to a certain size, dictated by the closet space I have. I've sold quite a few bags on ebay and bonanza over the years. The problem is, the secondary market for bags is so over. Gone are the days of being able to sell bags for practically the same price you bought it for, or more if it was rare or discontinued. Remember how infrequently good bags used to go on sale? You had to pay full price most of the year. Now there is a sale every week. People can indeed get a better deal on a new sale or clearance bag than a preowned bag. Now I have to sell bags stinkin' cheap to move them out. In fact, last time I ran out of storage space I donated about 5 bags (not Dooneys) that I couldn't muster the effort to sell. I can't figure out for myself either why enough is never enough. Which is why I've been MIA on this forum as well as MK and Coach for a long time. My last bag buying binge was in late 2015 when I got my croc barlow from qvc and a whole bunch of clearance bags from ILD.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm.   My "Bag Content" thing isn't going too well.       I know everyone is shocked.
> 
> Recently I found new terminology on the Coach board...  "Bag Shaming."   (Luckily for me, no one in my life has the nerve to try this.   )




[emoji23].


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> I am in this boat. I need to love what I have and not constantly crave more and more bags. The real kicker is that the satchel style has been my bag of choice for probably the last 8 years. Ever since big Flo first came out. Earlier this year on a business trip I hurt my arm carrying a large MK Selma by the short handles all week with heavy contents, laptop, etc. Now I have to carry a shoulder or crossbody bag and my beautiful satchels sit in the closet. I keep my collection to a certain size, dictated by the closet space I have. I've sold quite a few bags on ebay and bonanza over the years. The problem is, the secondary market for bags is so over. Gone are the days of being able to sell bags for practically the same price you bought it for, or more if it was rare or discontinued. Remember how infrequently good bags used to go on sale? You had to pay full price most of the year. Now there is a sale every week. People can indeed get a better deal on a new sale or clearance bag than a preowned bag. Now I have to sell bags stinkin' cheap to move them out. In fact, last time I ran out of storage space I donated about 5 bags (not Dooneys) that I couldn't muster the effort to sell. I can't figure out for myself either why enough is never enough. Which is why I've been MIA on this forum as well as MK and Coach for a long time. My last bag buying binge was in late 2015 when I got my croc barlow from qvc and a whole bunch of clearance bags from ILD.




I'm sorry you hurt your arm. I hope it heals so you can carry your satchels again. I struggle with the same question. Why do I just want more? I am at a point where I need to sell the ones I'm not using, and there are quite a few. I just can't bring myself to do it.  I have a closet space issue too.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry you hurt your arm. I hope it heals so you can carry your satchels again. I struggle with the same question. Why do I just want more? I am at a point where I need to sell the ones I'm not using, and there are quite a few. I just can't bring myself to do it.  I have a closet space issue too.




Thanks TB! I really do have a purse problem - who gets injured by their purse, I mean...[emoji23] Thanks for the kind words. I was thinking this morning that therapy for my purse problem would cost more than just buying a purse once in awhile. [emoji41]


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> Thanks TB! I really do have a purse problem - who gets injured by their purse, I mean...[emoji23] Thanks for the kind words. I was thinking this morning that* therapy for my purse problem would cost more than just buying a purse once in awhile*. [emoji41]



BINGO!!   Why waste money on therapy when a new bag makes us feel great.   Right?!!    "Retail Therapy", FTW!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> I have run across posters on a couple of different boards who have expressed that they are now "bag content" and don't plan to add additional handbags to their collections.  That sounds like a concept I need to embrace.   [emoji23]   So I am going to do some closet re-organizing and purging, and make a genuine effort to get a handle on my purse addiction.  For the first time in a long time, there are no bags on my radar or wish list.
> 
> I may try selling a few bags on Ebay just to see what that's like.  Or, I may not get rid of any bags at all.  I have a big collection and I love having them... it's like my own personal little handbag boutique!
> 
> So.   Anyone else feeling that it's time to climb on the Ban Wagon and try out this "bag content" thing?   I did pretty well last year for about six months before I fell off.   Maybe I can be more successful this time.


Omg I am feeling the same thing.... I am good about selling bags, usually.  But when I look back over the last year or so, I have bought and sold sooo many bags. I feel like it might actually be a problem[emoji54] . I usually sell them for what I purchased which is good, but my impulse to buy needs to be reigned, maybe [emoji12] . I have a Coach, 5 Dooneys, and a couple of old Veras, before I discovered Coach. Truth is, I only switch bags every 2-3 mos, so I think the love wears off when I haven't carried a bag for a while OR when i see a new style (like the new Dooney spring lines [emoji7] ).  I really need to make some decisions and stick to my guns.....

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> I am almost never bag content. I will obsess about a bag, acquire it, enjoy it for a brief time and then start wanting something new. As long as I remain active on the purse forum and now youtube, I think that's how it will be. I did stop recording the dooney qvc because that also contributed but their prices and shipping are usually high. I can get much better deals elsewhere. I usually sell to fund something new so the habit is not hurting me financially but I do wish I could relax and enjoy only what I have for a long while.


Ditto.... that is me exactly.  And I feel like I am so fortunate to be able to afford my "habit" and I should be content. Then I see a new bag[emoji53] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MaryBel

accessorygirl2 said:


> I am in this boat. I need to love what I have and not constantly crave more and more bags. The real kicker is that the satchel style has been my bag of choice for probably the last 8 years. Ever since big Flo first came out. Earlier this year on a business trip I hurt my arm carrying a large MK Selma by the short handles all week with heavy contents, laptop, etc. Now I have to carry a shoulder or crossbody bag and my beautiful satchels sit in the closet. I keep my collection to a certain size, dictated by the closet space I have. I've sold quite a few bags on ebay and bonanza over the years. The problem is, the secondary market for bags is so over. Gone are the days of being able to sell bags for practically the same price you bought it for, or more if it was rare or discontinued. Remember how infrequently good bags used to go on sale? You had to pay full price most of the year. Now there is a sale every week. People can indeed get a better deal on a new sale or clearance bag than a preowned bag. Now I have to sell bags stinkin' cheap to move them out. In fact, last time I ran out of storage space I donated about 5 bags (not Dooneys) that I couldn't muster the effort to sell. I can't figure out for myself either why enough is never enough. Which is why I've been MIA on this forum as well as MK and Coach for a long time. My last bag buying binge was in late 2015 when I got my croc barlow from qvc and a whole bunch of clearance bags from ILD.



Oh no, sorry to hear you injured your arm. Hopefully it will heal soon. Just take it easy. Your beautiful satchels will wait for you!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm.   *My "Bag Content" thing isn't going too well.*     I know everyone is shocked.
> 
> Recently I found new terminology on the Coach board...  "Bag Shaming."   (Luckily for me, no one in my life has the nerve to try this.   )



GF, you are not the only one! I failed this month too! Darn it! It's like the diet thing, just keeps failing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Ditto.... that is me exactly.  And I feel like I am so fortunate to be able to afford my "habit" and I should be content. Then I see a new bag[emoji53]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, you are not the only one! I failed this month too! Darn it! It's like the diet thing, just keeps failing.



Uh oh.   Well, I guess I'll use the "my birthday was this month" excuse.    

 What did you buy??   Will there be a haul reveal today??


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Uh oh.   Well, I guess I'll use the "my birthday was this month" excuse.
> 
> What did you buy??   Will there be a haul reveal today??



Well, everything started with the Python Sloan from ILD, when they were doing the extra $25 off (or something like that). Then I couldn't stop thinking about the Coach Snoopy Bennett that I had left behind the last time I went to the coach outlet so I called and they still had it so I did a charge hold and later stopped to pick it up (ended up picking a few small items too) . Then yesterday I went to Macy's and found a Brahmin and a MK. I had a bunch of plenti points, so I used those for most of the Brahmin, well, most of the price, I only had to pay about $50 extra (had like $160 in points) and the MK was 50%+ the extra 25 for F&F. I'll take pics later.

ETA: Ah, forgot, I got also a coach studded Dakotah, the saddle with navy studs...that one is one the way.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Well, everything started with the Python Sloan from ILD, when they were doing the extra $25 off (or something like that). Then I couldn't stop thinking about the Coach Snoopy Bennett that I had left behind the last time I went to the coach outlet so I called and they still had it so I did a charge hold and later stopped to pick it up (ended up picking a few small items too) . Then yesterday I went to Macy's and found a Brahmin and a MK. I had a bunch of plenti points, so I used those for most of the Brahmin, well, most of the price, I only had to pay about $50 extra (had like $160 in points) and the MK was 50%+ the extra 25 for F&F. I'll take pics later.
> 
> ETA: Ah, forgot, I got also a coach studded Dakotah, the saddle with navy studs...that one is one the way.



Waiting for YD's comment in 9, 8, 7, ....      

Sounds like you got a lot of great things, MB!   I can't wait to see the pics!

 I only ordered one thing from Macy's F&F, the small Coach "rainbow" wallet.   Last week I got a camel saffiano zipzip and the Coach Swagger in nude colorblock.   This week I'm expecting two bags from the Dooney website "buy more, save more" promo...  the Islamadora tote and a Roxy shoulderbag.   I also ordered an LV "Favorite" crossbody that I think will be here today.   Now if I can resist all the Mother's Day sales...argh.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Waiting for YD's comment in 9, 8, 7, ....
> 
> Sounds like you got a lot of great things, MB!   I can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> I only ordered one thing from Macy's F&F, the small Coach "rainbow" wallet.   Last week I got a camel saffiano zipzip and the Coach Swagger in nude colorblock.   This week I'm expecting two bags from the Dooney website "buy more, save more" promo...  the Islamadora tote and a Roxy shoulderbag.   I also ordered an LV "Favorite" crossbody that I think will be here today.   Now if I can resist all the Mother's Day sales...argh.


Sounds like a lot of beautiful bags!!  I also just ordered something on the Macys F&F, its a saffiano zip zip ( i liked the zip zip style, just not the color I bought from ILD). Its so dang hard to not buy!! I agree. I NEED to stay away from the mothers day sales too....[emoji56] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Sounds like a lot of beautiful bags!!  I also just ordered something on the Macys F&F, its a saffiano zip zip ( i liked the zip zip style, just not the color I bought from ILD). Its so dang hard to not buy!! I agree. I NEED to stay away from the mothers day sales too....[emoji56]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Girl, we are failing on this Bag Content thing.       What color zip zip did you get?   I love the saffiano in that bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, we are failing on this Bag Content thing.       What color zip zip did you get?   I love the saffiano in that bag.


I ordered black, I dont have any black bags, so I thot it would be a great neutral. It looks so classy!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Well, everything started with the Python Sloan from ILD, when they were doing the extra $25 off (or something like that). Then I couldn't stop thinking about the Coach Snoopy Bennett that I had left behind the last time I went to the coach outlet so I called and they still had it so I did a charge hold and later stopped to pick it up (ended up picking a few small items too) . Then yesterday I went to Macy's and found a Brahmin and a MK. I had a bunch of plenti points, so I used those for most of the Brahmin, well, most of the price, I only had to pay about $50 extra (had like $160 in points) and the MK was 50%+ the extra 25 for F&F. I'll take pics later.
> 
> ETA: Ah, forgot, I got also a coach studded Dakotah, the saddle with navy studs...that one is one the way.


GF, I don't know if you will ever shock me....unless of course, you leave empty-handed. 

Looking forward to the reveals.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> *Waiting for YD's comment in 9, 8, 7, ....      *
> 
> Sounds like you got a lot of great things, MB!   I can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> I only ordered one thing from Macy's F&F, the small Coach "rainbow" wallet.   Last week I got a camel saffiano zipzip and the Coach Swagger in nude colorblock.   This week I'm expecting two bags from the Dooney website "buy more, save more" promo...  the Islamadora tote and a Roxy shoulderbag.   I also ordered an LV "Favorite" crossbody that I think will be here today.   Now if I can resist all the Mother's Day sales...argh.



I think you know already MB. 

Funny thing, I was sitting outside the "being Bag Content" Department but I don't see anyone here.  Odd, don't you think?


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered black, I dont have any black bags, so I thot it would be a great neutral. *It looks so classy!!*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



It does!   I can't wait for you to get it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I think you know already MB.
> 
> Funny thing, I was sitting outside the "being Bag Content" Department but I don't see anyone here.  Odd, don't you think?



HAHAHAHA!!   :tumbleweed:


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> I think you know already MB.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing, I was sitting outside the "being Bag Content" Department but I don't see anyone here.  Odd, don't you think?




They wouldn't let me in.   Haha.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm really trying to cut back on my handbag purchases.  I ran out of storage space a long time ago.  So I've slowed the pace of purchases,  but I haven't stopped.  I am not bag content.   I should be,  but I'm not.  There are usually some things on my Dooney wish list... right now it's baby pink, baby blue, City Barlow, and ostrich Flo.   I also want to add more Brahmin.


----------



## MrsKC

I think we can blame "bag content " or lack there of,  on hormonal fluctuations.  This way we have scientific evidence to support our condition .


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> They wouldn't let me in.   Haha.



Bwahahahahaha!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm really trying to cut back on my handbag purchases.  I ran out of storage space a long time ago.  So I've slowed the pace of purchases,  but I haven't stopped.  I am not bag content.   *I should be,  but I'm not.*  There are usually some things on my Dooney wish list... right now it's baby pink, baby blue, City Barlow, and ostrich Flo.   I also want to add more Brahmin.



That's the thing.   I know I _should be_, so why am I not?   I should just give up and go with it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I think we can blame "bag content " or lack there of,  on hormonal fluctuations.  This way we have scientific evidence to support our condition .



Good one, KC!


----------



## cutesheeps

I've been on ban island since the end of December, maybe January. But I'm not bag content...I'm just sort of starting out in the handbag world, and realized I'm still discovering what sort of bags fit my needs. Right now I'm dealing with none of my bags being big enough to haul all my crap between work and home except the two black-hole totes I own. I have an MK that actually did the job fairly well, but of course the strap would be too long on my short self...lol

Uhh anyway I kinda doubt that I'll ever be totally bag content. It's easy for me to get caught up in "new and exciting" releases, but I am getting better about getting over the high of something new coming out and evaluating whether or not the thing would actually benefit me or fit my life (not just for handbags, either). But I do get bored pretty easy, too


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Waiting for YD's comment in 9, 8, 7, ....
> 
> Sounds like you got a lot of great things, MB!   I can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> I only ordered one thing from Macy's F&F, the small Coach "rainbow" wallet.   Last week I got a camel saffiano zipzip and the Coach Swagger in nude colorblock.   This week I'm expecting two bags from the Dooney website "buy more, save more" promo...  the Islamadora tote and a Roxy shoulderbag.   I also ordered an LV "Favorite" crossbody that I think will be here today.   Now if I can resist all the Mother's Day sales...argh.



That's a pretty wallet! Love the colors inside! It will be perfect for all the cognac color bags you have, even for the camel zip zip!

Which tote is that? I couldn't find it on the Dooney site. What color Roxy did you get? Saddle?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF, I don't know if you will ever shock me....unless of course, you leave empty-handed.
> 
> Looking forward to the reveals.



GF, that has happened! believe it or not! I was probably sick that day


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I think you know already MB.
> 
> Funny thing, I was sitting outside the "being Bag Content" Department but I don't see anyone here.  Odd, don't you think?



I was there but since nobody was there I left


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> That's a pretty wallet! Love the colors inside! It will be perfect for all the cognac color bags you have, even for the camel zip zip!
> 
> Which tote is that? I couldn't find it on the Dooney site. What color Roxy did you get? Saddle?



LOL.   I always misspell that dang tote.   It's the "Islamorada"...   http://www.dooney.com/islamorada-dover/FK055NV.html

Oh, and yes, I got saddle in the Roxy.   I couldn't decide between saddle, mushroom and black, so you know how I am.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I was there but since nobody was there I left


Sure you were. We believe you.......


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I always misspell that dang tote.   It's the "Islamorada"...   http://www.dooney.com/islamorada-dover/FK055NV.html
> 
> Oh, and yes, I got saddle in the Roxy.   I couldn't decide between saddle, mushroom and black, so you know how I am.



I was wondering if it was that one but thought...no, it's not brown 
That bag is so much fun! Love all the details on the print.

Mushroom was going to be my other suspect on the color you might have chosen...Yep, I know your favorite colors! 

Have they shipped yet?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Sure you were. We believe you.......



Well, let's say I did a drive by


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I was wondering if it was that one but thought...no, it's not brown
> That bag is so much fun! Love all the details on the print.
> 
> Mushroom was going to be my other suspect on the color you might have chosen...Yep, I know your favorite colors!
> 
> Have they shipped yet?



Unbelievably, they have shipped!   Of course they are coming "Smart Post".


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Well, let's say I did a drive by


----------



## LifeIsDucky

YankeeDooney said:


> I think you know already MB.
> 
> Funny thing, I was sitting outside the "being Bag Content" Department but I don't see anyone here.  Odd, don't you think?


Oh I was there with a whole bunch of ladies but someone yelled SALE and I was carried away with the stampede!  I tried to crawl back but got lost.  I still can't find that darn Content Department.  And I have looked everywhere...Macy's, Dillard's, Younkers, Lord & Taylor, Belk...


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh I was there with a whole bunch of ladies but someone yelled SALE and I was carried away with the stampede!  I tried to crawl back but got lost.  I still can't find that darn Content Department.  And I have looked everywhere...Macy's, Dillard's, Younkers, Lord & Taylor, Belk...


Roflmao!! Love it.....


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh I was there with a whole bunch of ladies but someone yelled SALE and I was carried away with the stampede!  I tried to crawl back but got lost.  I still can't find that darn Content Department.  And I have looked everywhere...Macy's, Dillard's, Younkers, Lord & Taylor, Belk...


 It could happen. I understand completely. Really I do. Perfectly logical.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Well, let's say I did a drive by





LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh I was there with a whole bunch of ladies but someone yelled SALE and I was carried away with the stampede!  I tried to crawl back but got lost.  I still can't find that darn Content Department.  And I have looked everywhere...Macy's, Dillard's, Younkers, Lord & Taylor, Belk...



   Y'all so craaaaaaaazy.    

Hmmm.  I think I might be improving on the "BC" scale.  My favorite Coach SA called me to remind me about the PCE (30%) and I can't find a single Coach that I want to buy.   At least that's something.      I must be "Coach Content."


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Y'all so craaaaaaaazy.
> 
> Hmmm.  I think I might be improving on the "BC" scale.  My favorite Coach SA called me to remind me about the PCE (30%) and I can't find a single Coach that I want to buy.   At least that's something.      I must be "Coach Content."


Really? Besides the nude bag that you just got which I love, I saw a picture of a gorgeous swagger frame satcel in color block with embossed exotic print. Loved the look but pricey. Apparently Dillard's had it at one time.
Ugh!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Really? Besides the nude bag that you just got which I love, I saw a picture of a gorgeous swagger frame satcel in color block with embossed exotic print. Loved the look but pricey. Apparently Dillard's had it at one time.
> Ugh!



Yep, really.   I don't care for the frame satchels nor much else of the current Coach offerings.  I think there is a new FOS sale tomorrow so maybe there will be an outlet bag I like.     The Mother's Day sales are in full swing!!


----------



## casmitty

While I am in my binge mode I will not be BC!!!  This binge has been going for a month.  Every week or 2x a week I'm picking up "better" handbags, 5 just this week and waiting for a delivery tomorrow of a discontinued DB Portofino Valerie.  I have amassed at least 17 since this binge began.  I gave myself until April 30th and then I have to climb out of this hole.  I'm in a dark cave BUT at least I have some great handbags!!!


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I always misspell that dang tote.   It's the "Islamorada"...   http://www.dooney.com/islamorada-dover/FK055NV.html
> 
> Oh, and yes, I got saddle in the Roxy.   I couldn't decide between saddle, mushroom and black, so you know how I am.


This tote is really fun and cute.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> While I am in my binge mode I will not be BC!!!  This binge has been going for a month.  Every week or 2x a week I'm picking up "better" handbags, 5 just this week and waiting for a delivery tomorrow of a discontinued DB Portofino Valerie.  I have amassed at least 17 since this binge began.  I gave myself until April 30th and then I have to climb out of this hole.  I'm in a dark cave BUT at least I have some great handbags!!!




Lol... You go girl! Bag Content is for chickens [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

casmitty said:


> While I am in my binge mode I will not be BC!!!  This binge has been going for a month.  Every week or 2x a week I'm picking up "better" handbags, 5 just this week and waiting for a delivery tomorrow of a discontinued DB Portofino Valerie.  I have amassed at least 17 since this binge began.  I gave myself until April 30th and then I have to climb out of this hole.  I'm in a dark cave BUT at least I have some great handbags!!!




I've been in that same place.... during the end of year sales.  I bought enough handbags in 6 weeks to fill a store.


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... You go girl! Bag Content is for chickens [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I should have morphed into Mother Hen and flew the coop!!!


----------



## casmitty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've been in that same place.... during the end of year sales.  I bought enough handbags in 6 weeks to fill a store.


Okay, thank you, Lavenderjunkie.  I don't feel like I'm alone in this.    Lol


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> Okay, thank you, Lavenderjunkie.  I don't feel like I'm alone in this.    Lol


No dear. You are not.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Y'all so craaaaaaaazy.
> 
> Hmmm.  I think I might be improving on the "BC" scale.  My favorite Coach SA called me to remind me about the PCE (30%) and I can't find a single Coach that I want to buy.   At least that's something.    * I must be "Coach Content*."



    OK, nevermind.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... You go girl! Bag Content is for chickens [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Good one GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, nevermind.



What did you get?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> What did you get?


  I got this...  http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...w-stitch-leather/37695.html?dwvar_color=SV/SD .    Be sure to look at the large pic so you can see the rainbow stitching!!!   OMG!   

I had bought the matching wallet from Macy's F&F but I didn't know they made this glove tanned Swagger.       My Coach SA said this one is much more lightweight than the pebbled Swaggers.    It should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got this...  http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...w-stitch-leather/37695.html?dwvar_color=SV/SD .    Be sure to look at the large pic so you can see the rainbow stitching!!!   OMG!
> 
> I had bought the matching wallet from Macy's F&F but I didn't know they made this glove tanned Swagger.       My Coach SA said this one is much more lightweight than the pebbled Swaggers.    It should be here on Tuesday.



She's gorgeous GF!
I knew what it was as soon as I opened the link (didn't need to zoom on the stitching) since I had just seen a reveal on the coach thread. 

This is the smaller one right? Like the first black one you got? I always get confused by the size names.
ETA: I just checked the size name and yes, it is. It's like the blue metallic I got in January.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF!
> I knew what it was as soon as I opened the link (didn't need to zoom on the stitching) since I had just seen a reveal on the coach thread.
> 
> This is the smaller one right? Like the first black one you got? I always get confused by the size names.



Yes, this is the 27!   This glove tanned doesn't come in the regular size.   I hope it's not dinky, haha.   When I got the black 27 I liked it on the shoulder but not as a satchel, but now I'm carrying smaller styles so maybe this one will be a winner.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, this is the 27!   This glove tanned doesn't come in the regular size.   I hope it's not dinky, haha.   When I got the black 27 I liked it on the shoulder but not as a satchel, but now I'm carrying smaller styles so maybe this one will be a winner.



I think this is a good size. It limits you to carry only the stuff you need.
With the next bigger size, you can fit way more but it gets very heavy!


----------



## MaryBel

I was weak again....
Stopped at my near by Macy's and could not leave this beauty behind. We barely get any Brahmins in my store, so I when I see one I like it's very difficult to resist.

Brahmin Med Asher tote in Tobacco. It was 25% off and got the extra 25% for F&F.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> I was weak again....
> Stopped at my near by Macy's and could not leave this beauty behind. We barely get any Brahmins in my store, so I when I see one I like it's very difficult to resist.
> 
> Brahmin Med Asher tote in Tobacco. It was 25% off and got the extra 25% for F&F.


Gorgeous,  that leather is so rich and beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

Oh, I want the Claremont Drawstring in tan too..... trying not to go to the outlet and pick it up..... would it be bad to have two bags in different colors????


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I was weak again....
> Stopped at my near by Macy's and could not leave this beauty behind. We barely get any Brahmins in my store, so I when I see one I like it's very difficult to resist.
> 
> Brahmin Med Asher tote in Tobacco. It was 25% off and got the extra 25% for F&F.



Wow, what a beauty!   I love the Tobacco color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh, I want the Claremont Drawstring in tan too..... trying not to go to the outlet and pick it up..... *would it be bad to have two bags in different colors????*



Pffffffffffffffft.   Of course not.       I love tan.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Pffffffffffffffft.   Of course not.       I love tan.


Hehe, awesome! I am gonna put it on hold and get it tomorrow [emoji12]


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I was weak again....
> Stopped at my near by Macy's and could not leave this beauty behind. We barely get any Brahmins in my store, so I when I see one I like it's very difficult to resist.
> 
> Brahmin Med Asher tote in Tobacco. It was 25% off and got the extra 25% for F&F.



Wow, stunning! !


----------



## momjules

Marybel, that Brahmin is gorgeous !  I love Brahmin! Congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Hehe, awesome! I am gonna put it on hold and get it tomorrow [emoji12]



Yeah!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, what a beauty!   I love the Tobacco color.



Thanks GF!
I sent you a PM.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Wow, stunning! !



Thanks KC!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Marybel, that Brahmin is gorgeous !  I love Brahmin! Congrats!!



Thanks MJ!
I love them too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I was weak again....
> Stopped at my near by Macy's and could not leave this beauty behind. We barely get any Brahmins in my store, so I when I see one I like it's very difficult to resist.
> 
> Brahmin Med Asher tote in Tobacco. It was 25% off and got the extra 25% for F&F.


Gorgeous!!! Beautiful colors. I know what you mean GF. The Macy's close to me gets one or two. I have to travel 26 miles to the next Macy's to see any decent Brahmin's.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Gorgeous!!! Beautiful colors. I know what you mean GF. The Macy's close to me gets one or two. I have to travel 26 miles to the next Macy's to see any decent Brahmin's.



Thanks GF!
It's kind of the same for me, about the same distance to the Macy's that has them and that road gets a lot of traffic so it's a pain to go there.


----------



## casmitty

marybel said:


> i was weak again....
> Stopped at my near by macy's and could not leave this beauty behind. We barely get any brahmins in my store, so i when i see one i like it's very difficult to resist.
> 
> Brahmin med asher tote in tobacco. It was 25% off and got the extra 25% for f&f.


stunning & gorgeous!!!


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> stunning & gorgeous!!!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MrsKC

Ok,  not sure what is wrong.  It is May and I have purchased a total of three bags in all of 2016. Two were after Christmas sale bags and were about 1/2 off and the other is my pink zip zip. 
I am finding having all these bags to be burdensome (Omgosh did I really say that ). There are several out in my office right now -the current rotation. 
I am frustrated with having to stuff them and find a place for them in the tight storage I have.  Ok, I really have ample storage for most women but just not for this amount of bags.
Then there is the issue of not finding the one I am looking for and seeing bags with the tags still on.
I really think my HSD is hormonal, so next week when I buy 3 bags I know I will not be judged &#9786;. But as for today this is how I am feeling.  
It also could be that life is incredibly busy right now and I just don't have the time to enjoy this like I have had in the past. Thanks for listening and no, i have not made a psychotherapy appt &#9786;.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Ok,  not sure what is wrong.  It is May and I have purchased a total of three bags in all of 2016. Two were after Christmas sale bags and were about 1/2 off and the other is my pink zip zip.
> I am finding having all these bags to be burdensome (Omgosh did I really say that ). There are several out in my office right now -the current rotation.
> I am frustrated with having to stuff them and find a place for them in the tight storage I have.  Ok, I really have ample storage for most women but just not for this amount of bags.
> Then there is the issue of not finding the one I am looking for and seeing bags with the tags still on.
> I really think my HSD is hormonal, so next week when I buy 3 bags I know I will not be judged &#9786;. But as for today this is how I am feeling.
> It also could be that life is incredibly busy right now and I just don't have the time to enjoy this like I have had in the past. Thanks for listening and no, i have not made a psychotherapy appt &#9786;.


No judgment on this board [emoji6] ..... I do understand what you mean about burdensome. I feel like if I have more than 4-5 bags I am overdoing it. I know,  I know, that really isn't that many. And my husbands video game collection (average price of a game $39-59) is freaking HUGE, so I shouldn't feel guilty. But when the closet is overflowing it triggers my OCD. I have purchased several bags this month, but also have several listed on ebay that just arent going to work for me. Anyway, I totally get it and when you finally find a new bag that you can't live without, you won't feel guilty because you haven't been buying like crazy, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ok,  not sure what is wrong.  It is May and I have purchased a total of three bags in all of 2016. Two were after Christmas sale bags and were about 1/2 off and the other is my pink zip zip.
> I am finding having all these bags to be burdensome (Omgosh did I really say that ). There are several out in my office right now -the current rotation.
> I am frustrated with having to stuff them and find a place for them in the tight storage I have.  Ok, I really have ample storage for most women but just not for this amount of bags.
> Then there is the issue of not finding the one I am looking for and seeing bags with the tags still on.
> I really think my HSD is hormonal, so next week when I buy 3 bags I know I will not be judged &#9786;. But as for today this is how I am feeling.
> It also could be that life is incredibly busy right now and I just don't have the time to enjoy this like I have had in the past. Thanks for listening and no, i have not made a psychotherapy appt &#9786;.



I totally get it, KC.   Seems like I vacillate between Purse Guilt, buying sprees, and disgust with my lack of self-control.    With the last few bags I added this week, I'm going to try really hard to back off buying for a while.  The Mother's Day sales are enticing but my purse closet is standing room only, haha.   

I did end up returning the Coach Swagger in nude colorblock.   It was a stunning bag and I got it for a great price, but something about the white lining at the zipper did not suit me.  So at least I shipped it outta here.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I was weak again....
> 
> Stopped at my near by Macy's and could not leave this beauty behind. We barely get any Brahmins in my store, so I when I see one I like it's very difficult to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmin Med Asher tote in Tobacco. It was 25% off and got the extra 25% for F&F.




TDF gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I totally get it, KC.   Seems like I vacillate between Purse Guilt, buying sprees, and disgust with my lack of self-control.    With the last few bags I added this week, I'm going to try really hard to back off buying for a while.  The Mother's Day sales are enticing but my purse closet is standing room only, haha.
> 
> I did end up returning the Coach Swagger in nude colorblock.   It was a stunning bag and I got it for a great price, but something about the white lining at the zipper did not suit me.  So at least I shipped it outta here.



Thanks MB, yes, I know I am in good company.  If life wasn't so crazy right now I would be enjoying the bags more.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> No judgment on this board [emoji6] ..... I do understand what you mean about burdensome. I feel like if I have more than 4-5 bags I am overdoing it. I know,  I know, that really isn't that many. And my husbands video game collection (average price of a game $39-59) is freaking HUGE, so I shouldn't feel guilty. But when the closet is overflowing it triggers my OCD. I have purchased several bags this month, but also have several listed on ebay that just arent going to work for me. Anyway, I totally get it and when you finally find a new bag that you can't live without, you won't feel guilty because you haven't been buying like crazy, lol.



4 or 5...well that would certainly help with storage issues . Yes, so much stuff sometimes it feels hard to breathe...can be very hard with any OCD issues.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB, yes, I know I am in good company.  If life wasn't so crazy right now I would be enjoying the bags more.





MrsKC said:


> 4 or 5...well that would certainly help with storage issues . Yes, so much stuff sometimes it feels hard to breathe...can be very hard with any OCD issues.


----------



## BadWolf10

Dare I say I am bag content?? Lol... just found a pebble grain kendall in Oyster, so I think I'm good for a while. The kids get out of school next week, so I am vowing to stay away from the outlet till my bday in Sept. We will see if I make it, lol. [emoji56]


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Dare I say I am bag content?? Lol... just found a pebble grain kendall in Oyster, so I think I'm good for a while. The kids get out of school next week, so I am vowing to stay away from the outlet till my bday in Sept. We will see if I make it, lol. [emoji56]



   Congrats, BW!!!   Good luck!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Congrats, BW!!!   Good luck!


Thanks [emoji6] The struggle is real ladies, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks [emoji6] The struggle is real ladies, lol.



Girl, I know that's right.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks [emoji6] The struggle is real ladies, lol.




Amen...


----------



## ForeverPreppy

swags said:


> I am almost never bag content. I will obsess about a bag, acquire it, enjoy it for a brief time and then start wanting something new. As long as I remain active on the purse forum and now youtube, I think that's how it will be. I did stop recording the dooney qvc because that also contributed but their prices and shipping are usually high. I can get much better deals elsewhere. I usually sell to fund something new so the habit is not hurting me financially but I do wish I could relax and enjoy only what I have for a long while.


This is exactly how I am!  I obsess about a bag, and then when I get it, I tire of it quickly.  I think the anticipation of getting one is taking over my actually owning it.  It is time for s break.  I keep telling myself that, then I do it again.  Lol


----------



## swags

ForeverPreppy said:


> This is exactly how I am!  I obsess about a bag, and then when I get it, I tire of it quickly.  I think the anticipation of getting one is taking over my actually owning it.  It is time for s break.  I keep telling myself that, then I do it again.  Lol



I am going to try and take a break this summer. I could use some new clothes and I have plenty of bag variety. Its just that when I get a bag in my head, it takes over!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

swags said:


> I am going to try and take a break this summer. I could use some new clothes and I have plenty of bag variety. Its just that when I get a bag in my head, it takes over!




Lol, I know right?


----------



## applecidered

I'm pretty terrible about shopping self control myself, especially if there is a good sale going on. I just need to shop without my wallet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

applecidered said:


> I'm pretty terrible about shopping self control myself, especially if there is a good sale going on. I just need to shop without my wallet.




*AC*: sales are my weakness also.  Maybe it's a good thing that Dooney closed the retail boutique where I used to shop.  Those twice a year sales were terrible for my wallet,  but I got so many great handbags.  I have mixed emotions every time I drive past that mall.  I really miss that store.


----------



## BadWolf10

Well maybe NOW I am bag content, lol. I found an unbelievable deal on a Saffiano Kendall. So I HAD to buy her lol. Maybe now I can stop till my bday [emoji12]


----------



## G.Allyn

I look "Bag Content" since the last new bag I received was Christmas 2015 from DH.  I think it has been almost a year since I purchased a bag.  I can't believe it!

The truth is I decided I wanted to buy mostly Alto's and they stopped selling them from the outlets.  I feel cheap, but when the Alto's run around $600.00 I start to hesitate about spending full retail for a handbag.


----------



## Twoboyz

G.Allyn said:


> I look "Bag Content" since the last new bag I received was Christmas 2015 from DH.  I think it has been almost a year since I purchased a bag.  I can't believe it!
> 
> The truth is I decided I wanted to buy mostly Alto's and they stopped selling them from the outlets.  I feel cheap, but when the Alto's run around $600.00 I start to hesitate about spending full retail for a handbag.




I don't blame you G. I don't think I can bring myself to buy an alto anymore now that they aren't at the outlets. Good for you on the no buy!! That's amazing. [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## G.Allyn

Twoboyz said:


> I don't blame you G. I don't think I can bring myself to buy an alto anymore now that they aren't at the outlets. Good for you on the no buy!! That's amazing. [emoji3][emoji106][/QUO
> 
> I doubt I can keep from buying this autumn.


----------



## BadWolf10

OMG, I  just stopped by the outlet to check out the sales, amd I left empty handed! What?!? I think I deserve an ice cream for that[emoji56]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> OMG, I  just stopped by the outlet to check out the sales, amd I left empty handed! What?!? I think I deserve an ice cream for that[emoji56]




*BW:*  you deserve a medal for that!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> OMG, I  just stopped by the outlet to check out the sales, amd I left empty handed! What?!? I think I deserve an ice cream for that[emoji56]




Wow! That's crazy. Yes..get that ice cream!  [emoji4][emoji106]



lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  you deserve a medal for that!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## swags

I need one of those little chalkboards they use for a safe workplace. You know, the ones that say the number of days since there's been a workplace accident. 

Mine will say  Number of days since I bought a new bag - 1.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> I need one of those little chalkboards they use for a safe workplace. You know, the ones that say the number of days since there's been a workplace accident.
> 
> Mine will say  Number of days since I bought a new bag - 1.


[emoji6] love it, that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> OMG, I  just stopped by the outlet to check out the sales, amd I left empty handed! What?!? I think I deserve an ice cream for that[emoji56]


I hear ya. I cannot believe I actually did not go to the outlet this weekend. Thought I would pass this time and wait for something to come around in the July sales. I loved seeing the new bags posted here though. I have to admit, my last Dooney outlet trip just did not excite me. Nothing I had to have, although a couple I would not mind having. Wouldn't mind picking up something from the City collection at some point. I still wish there was more variety at the outlets. I have been trolling the bay for some of the bags I missed out on. Seems to be more exciting to search for a deal there lately. But of course, it has to be a deal!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> I hear ya. I cannot believe I actually did not go to the outlet this weekend. Thought I would pass this time and wait for something to come around in the July sales. I loved seeing the new bags posted here though. I have to admit, my last Dooney outlet trip just did not excite me. Nothing I had to have, although a couple I would not mind having. Wouldn't mind picking up something from the City collection at some point. I still wish there was more variety at the outlets. I have been trolling the bay for some of the bags I missed out on. Seems to be more exciting to search for a deal there lately. But of course, it has to be a deal!!!


I agree, it definitely has to be a deal. I love the rush of a new bag, but I am finding that I get a better rush when its a bag I love instead of just like. So I too am strolling thru ebay and online and keeping my eye out. Also I am curious what might come out this fall [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji260]


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> OMG, I  just stopped by the outlet to check out the sales, amd I left empty handed! What?!? I think I deserve an ice cream for that[emoji56]





swags said:


> I need one of those little chalkboards they use for a safe workplace. You know, the ones that say the number of days since there's been a workplace accident.
> 
> Mine will say  Number of days since I bought a new bag - 1.



   Y'all are hilarious!!   

We were on vacation last week and I went to a Dillard's store in a different state; I didn't buy a single thing!   Yay!!   (It's the small victories!)


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Y'all are hilarious!!
> 
> We were on vacation last week and I went to a Dillard's store in a different state; I didn't buy a single thing!   Yay!!   (It's the small victories!)


Maybe we should write the 12 steps for HA (Handbags Anonymous).


----------



## momjules

I would love to go to a Dillard's! 
Imagine a dooney and brahmin in the same store!!
Wow, that would be expensive !!
No Dillard's in jersey.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I would love to go to a Dillard's!
> Imagine a dooney and brahmin in the same store!!
> Wow, that would be expensive !!
> No Dillard's in jersey.



I love Dillard's, MJ!   We have a bunch of them around Houston, but I can't resist checking them out in a different city.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> I love Dillard's, MJ!   We have a bunch of them around Houston, but I can't resist checking them out in a different city.


I used to live in Dallas, I miss Dillards. No Dillards in Chicago


----------



## momjules

I see you tubes videos and just say "one day I'll get there"


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I used to live in Dallas, I miss Dillards. No Dillards in Chicago





momjules said:


> I see you tubes videos and just say "one day I'll get there"



Hmmm, I'm surprised to see how many states they are in!   http://www.dillards.com/stores


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, I'm surprised to see how many states they are in!   http://www.dillards.com/stores


Wow, I am too. I thot they were just a Texas store.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, I'm surprised to see how many states they are in!   http://www.dillards.com/stores


Well they seemed to have skipped over the Northeast.  Why oh why?


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Wow, I am too. I thot they were just a Texas store.



I think their HQ is in Arkansas...??   Anyway, I have been to a lot of Dillard's in the southern states.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I think their HQ is in Arkansas...??   Anyway, I have been to a lot of Dillard's in the southern states.


You are correct MB. Must be the place for retailer headquarters. Walmart HQ is there too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well.   Yet another "she's losing it" story to share.   I ordered a Coach croc-embossed "Edie" shoulder bag from the Bonton F&F sale, thinking that I don't have a navy croco bag.   Today I got shipping notification and suddenly it occurred to me that I have a Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in the ink color.   Whaaaat??  In fact, I have two Brahmins in the ink color.    So apparently I DO own a navy croco bag... or two.      (And soon I will own three.  Seriously.  :weird: )

I hope the Ban Wagon Police will put out a warrant for my arrest.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Well.   Yet another "she's losing it" story to share.   I ordered a Coach croc-embossed "Edie" shoulder bag from the Bonton F&F sale, thinking that I don't have a navy croco bag.   Today I got shipping notification and suddenly it occurred to me that I have a Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in the ink color.   Whaaaat??  In fact, I have two Brahmins in the ink color.    So apparently I DO own a navy croco bag... or two.      (And soon I will own three.  Seriously.  :weird: )
> 
> I hope the Ban Wagon Police will put out a warrant for my arrest.


Lol, I hear you.... I did great at the outlet the other day, walked out empty handed. Then I bought a saffiano kendall on ebay. What was I thinking.... It seems that the more I browse ebay and dooney.com and macys.com, my interest peeks again. I need to stay off the websites lol. 

We are here for you girl


----------



## oldbaglover

I checked the Dillards map and there are none in the northwest, north central and northeast.  I consider them a step up from Macys.  What stores are equivalent to Dillards you northerners?


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, I hear you.... I did great at the outlet the other day, walked out empty handed. Then I bought a saffiano kendall on ebay. What was I thinking.... It seems that the more I browse ebay and dooney.com and macys.com, my interest peeks again. I need to stay off the websites lol.
> 
> We are here for you girl



  The good thing about TPF is that I never feel alone.     (And of course it feeds my addiction, lol.)


----------



## YankeeDooney

oldbaglover said:


> I checked the Dillards map and there are none in the northwest, north central and northeast.  I consider them a step up from Macys.  What stores are equivalent to Dillards you northerners?


Nordstroms perhaps but it has been years since I was in a Dillard's so it is tough to compare the two. I was in a Dillard's in Vegas and it did remind me then of Macy's. Of course, not all Macy's are alike. I have been in some that are more upscale than others.

Oh, I forgot about Lord & Taylor. They appear to be a bit better than Macy's.


----------



## BadWolf10

We have a Macys in Oakbrook Illinois that is very upscale and huge. Kind of like a Dillards. And there is a Nordstrom there as well, I would agree they are both like Dillards. But we have a Macys in Aurora that is just ok, not Dillards standards.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> The good thing about TPF is that I never feel alone.  [emoji23]   (And of course it feeds my addiction, lol.)


Doesn't it tho, lol.... I will a post with a bag I have never seen before, or haven't in while, then I research it. So dangerous lol. Then I start looking thru my bags, trying to decide if I should keep all or sell some. I actually have some for sale on ebay, and to me that is stressful too..... am I making a mistake to sell it, or a good decision.  Hello, my name is BadWolf and I have a handbag problem. [emoji5]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Well.   Yet another "she's losing it" story to share.   I ordered a Coach croc-embossed "Edie" shoulder bag from the Bonton F&F sale, thinking that I don't have a navy croco bag.   Today I got shipping notification and suddenly it occurred to me that I have a Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in the ink color.   Whaaaat??  In fact, I have two Brahmins in the ink color.    So apparently I DO own a navy croco bag... or two.      (And soon I will own three.  Seriously.  :weird: )
> 
> I hope the Ban Wagon Police will put out a warrant for my arrest.




*Mia:*  that's not as bad as buying the exact same bag you already have in the exact same color.  I almost did that at a Dooney outlet a few years ago.  Something stopped me at the register or I would have had 2 red Alto zip zips!  A costly mistake.  As for the same color in different styles.... I have many of those.  Or the same style, in different colors... lots of those too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  that's not as bad as buying the exact same bag you already have in the exact same color.  I almost did that at a Dooney outlet a few years ago.  Something stopped me at the register or I would have had 2 red Alto zip zips!  A costly mistake.  As for the same color in different styles.... I have many of those.  Or the same style, in different colors... lots of those too.



I hear ya, LJ.   And yeah, as a Brown Bagger I do have a few bags in the same color, hah.      I just totally forgot about those blue Brahmins.


----------



## BadWolf10

I love my pebble grain kendall so much, I just called the outlet and put it on hold in Elephant. Im crazy, I know. But they are discontinuing this style and they are half off. Heading out to pick her up when hubby gets home.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I love my pebble grain kendall so much, I just called the outlet and put it on hold in Elephant. Im crazy, I know. But they are discontinuing this style and they are half off. Heading out to pick her up when hubby gets home.



Hey, when a bag works for ya, why not get a deal?    I love the elephant color.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey, when a bag works for ya, why not get a deal?    I love the elephant color.


I love the contrast of the gray with the British tan trim. I had purchased the bag in oyster. Very pretty, but it was just too light for me. I never even carried it, so I  sold it on ebay. I think the elephant gray is a much warmer shade, but not as dark as dark grey. Very excited about this color. I will.post pics when I pick it up


----------



## MrsKC

So I am scrolling through the pictures on my phone to find a picture of my elephant bag to post for MJ. As I am seeing all of my bags I am thinking wow gorgeous bag....oh another one, beautiful,.......wait I forgot about that one.....oh gosh one more --stunning handbag.  Anyway,  I haven't bought much the last 6 months. I am the most bag content I have been. I am not on a ban but trying to use the gorgeous ones I have. 
We'll see how long it lasts. &#128092;


----------



## momjules

Hi! That's great you are content
Enjoy your bags now !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> So I am scrolling through the pictures on my phone to find a picture of my elephant bag to post for MJ. As I am seeing all of my bags I am thinking wow gorgeous bag....oh another one, beautiful,.......wait I forgot about that one.....oh gosh one more --stunning handbag.  Anyway,  I haven't bought much the last 6 months. I am the most bag content I have been. I am not on a ban but trying to use the gorgeous ones I have.
> We'll see how long it lasts. &#128092;



Good for you, KC!   I do the same thing when going through my handbag photos; it usually makes me want to closet dive for a "forgotten treasure."   One drawback to keeping bags stuffed and in their dustbags is that I sometimes totally forget them.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> So I am scrolling through the pictures on my phone to find a picture of my elephant bag to post for MJ. As I am seeing all of my bags I am thinking wow gorgeous bag....oh another one, beautiful,.......wait I forgot about that one.....oh gosh one more --stunning handbag.  Anyway,  I haven't bought much the last 6 months. I am the most bag content I have been. I am not on a ban but trying to use the gorgeous ones I have.
> We'll see how long it lasts. &#128092;


That is awesome..... I think I will take a stroll through my bags. After a nights sleep, I think I am going to hold off on buying another kendall and shop from my closet


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> That is awesome..... I think I will take a stroll through my bags. After a nights sleep, I think I am going to hold off on buying another kendall and shop from my closet


   Amazing how a night's sleep can change our perspective.  I would make better choices if I would learn to "sleep on it" before impulse buys.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Amazing how a night's sleep can change our perspective.  I would make better choices if I would learn to "sleep on it" before impulse buys.


It really does.... I need to start making that my rule, lol. Wait 24 hours, and then decide.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

You are all so right.   At night, when I can't sleep,  I make mental lists of all the handbags and colors I need.  Most of the time,  by morning I realize I really don't need any of those handbags or I certainly can wait until I'm actually in a store or outlet having a great sale.   Of course,  when I find a great sale on line,  I usually weaken.


----------



## momjules

I'm sickly and on disability so I really don't have a life so why do I need 50 plus bags? I don't know but they make me happy. They sit on their chair waiting to go out and that's enough for me!!
Ugh!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I'm sickly and on disability so I really don't have a life so why do I need 50 plus bags? I don't know but they make me happy. *They sit on their chair waiting to go out and that's enough for me!!*
> Ugh!!!!



That's the right attitude, girl!   NONE of us "needs" 50+ bags.   But if they make us happy and we can afford them, what's the problem?       I finally came to grips with my obsession by realizing that I am a "collector," and have no more mental issues than someone who collects coins, porcelain figurines or beanie babies.      Just think about the comic book collectors, who will drop thousands on an old issue of Superman.   Geesh.   HAHA!!

I love owning the bags and I'm not hurting anyone; end of story!!


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> That's the right attitude, girl!   NONE of us "needs" 50+ bags.   But if they make us happy and we can afford them, what's the problem?       I finally came to grips with my obsession by realizing that I am a "collector," and have no more mental issues than someone who collects coins, porcelain figurines or beanie babies.      Just think about the comic book collectors, who will drop thousands on an old issue of Superman.   Geesh.   HAHA!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love owning the bags and I'm not hurting anyone; end of story!!




Oh no!! Don't talk about beanie babies. I have two boxes in the basement which haven't been touched in years. My hubby wanted to question that "investment"!
They were fun to collect. We ran store to store looking for the new ones! 
Oh memories!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Oh no!! Don't talk about beanie babies. I have two boxes in the basement which haven't been touched in years. My hubby wanted to question that "investment"!
> They were fun to collect. We ran store to store looking for the new ones!
> Oh memories!!



   My sister-in-law was a big Beanie Baby collector back in the day.   She probably has twice as much invested in those things as I have in leather purses!   Hers are in boxes in her attic now.   Thankfully I never got caught up in the BB's.   (But that helps me rationalize my bag obsession!!)


----------



## momjules

I was also a lighthouse collector
That was fun too. 
Wow maybe I have a problem with collecting.
I don't think so, I am good at it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I was also a lighthouse collector
> That was fun too.
> Wow maybe I have a problem with collecting.
> I don't think so, I am good at it.



   My previous obsessions were jewelry and kitchen stuff.   I love to cook, so I have every kitchen gadget known to man.


----------



## iluvbags1120

I have so many bags! I took pics of each one. I put a couple on eBay ,got bids but I had a reserve amt set, so they didn't sell . I need to lower prices and just let them go. I have also taken some to consignment shops. It's so much work trying to get rid of them. I've even given some away. I have one more bag I'm getting and then I will be on a ban!! I have a nice collection of Lv, Gucci , coach, Brahmin , and a few other brands that are really nice. I a plan to start getting rid of one every time I add one. Hope that works lol


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Good for you, KC!   I do the same thing when going through my handbag photos; it usually makes me want to closet dive for a "forgotten treasure."   *One drawback to keeping bags stuffed and in their dustbags is that I sometimes totally forget them.  *


Hello....have we forgotten the handbag Storage Thread? Snap pics with your phone, print them out and affix to your dustbags. You can do it. I have been working on it on and off. Just found self-seal laminated pouches at CVS for 75% off. Ideal to put a bag pic in and punch a hole through it.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Hello....have we forgotten the handbag Storage Thread? Snap pics with your phone, print them out and affix to your dustbags. You can do it. I have been working on it on and off. Just found self-seal laminated pouches at CVS for 75% off. Ideal to put a bag pic in and punch a hole through it.


That is a brilliant idea! I have heard of taking pics for shoes, dunno why I never considered it for bags.


----------



## BadWolf10

Do you ever have a "regret" purchase? I have a few.... they seem to be bags that are not flo or pebble grain. I guess thats my lesson, keep to my fav leathers.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> That is a brilliant idea! I have heard of taking pics for shoes, dunno why I never considered it for bags.


Check out this thread for storage ideas and the Bag Tags.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-31.html

Ironically, I am looking into the shoe thing now. I want to do pics soon, would love to get new boxes that are all same size, but not willing to go that route yet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Hello....have we forgotten the handbag Storage Thread? Snap pics with your phone, print them out and affix to your dustbags. You can do it. I have been working on it on and off. Just found self-seal laminated pouches at CVS for 75% off. Ideal to put a bag pic in and punch a hole through it.



No, we haven't forgotten.   We just don't want to bother.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> No, we haven't forgotten.   We just don't want to bother.


So you like looking through hundreds(?) of dustbags to find something? You like not seeing your babies?


----------



## momjules

I would love to not use the dust bags. The dust monsters would eat my bags alive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> So you like looking through hundreds(?) of dustbags to find something? You like not seeing your babies?



I leave the end of the bag open and I can easily tell what's inside.  It works for me so no need to stress out over it.   And I don't have "hundreds."


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I leave the end of the bag open and I can easily tell what's inside.  It works for me so no need to stress out over it.   And I don't have "hundreds."


That works. Okay, we believe you.


----------



## BadWolf10

So I slept in it for 3 nights, decided to order pebble grain sophie in caramel. I bought it just before Christmas,  but received sophie in chocolate as a gift, so I sent it back. I have been thinking about that bag for 6 mos. So I decided to go for it. I like my kendall, but my phone doesn't fit in the pockets and I miss that outside pocket. So I ordered it. I feel good about it because it wasn't impulse[emoji6]


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> So I slept in it for 3 nights, decided to order pebble grain sophie in caramel. I bought it just before Christmas,  but received sophie in chocolate as a gift, so I sent it back. I have been thinking about that bag for 6 mos. So I decided to go for it. I like my kendall, but my phone doesn't fit in the pockets and I miss that outside pocket. So I ordered it. I feel good about it because it wasn't impulse[emoji6]



I remember when you did that! She wiil be a good bag for you


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> I remember when you did that! She wiil be a good bag for you


Thanks  and she's on sale this time lol. I will post pics when she arrives [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

So.... when I checked order today, it said "contact customer service."   So I did,  and I didnt have to wait on hold forever [emoji54] . So the csr needs to check into it further, and she will call me back. I already see the charge hold on my card, so no problem there. Wonder what's up, hope they arent out of stock[emoji15] .


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> So.... when I checked order today, it said "contact customer service."   So I did,  and I didnt have to wait on hold forever [emoji54] . So the csr needs to check into it further, and she will call me back. I already see the charge hold on my card, so no problem there. Wonder what's up, hope they arent out of stock[emoji15] .



Oh I hope not. ...


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> So.... when I checked order today, it said "contact customer service."   So I did,  and I didnt have to wait on hold forever [emoji54] . So the csr needs to check into it further, and she will call me back. I already see the charge hold on my card, so no problem there. Wonder what's up, hope they arent out of stock[emoji15] .



Sounds like Dooney is having some kind of system problem.   Ugh.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Sounds like Dooney is having some kind of system problem.   Ugh.


Order finally says "being processed" whew..... of course now comes the loooooooong wait lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> Order finally says "being processed" whew..... of course now comes the loooooooong wait lol.


And I have a shipping confirmation, with tracking! Woohoo!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> And I have a shipping confirmation, with tracking! Woohoo!!


 
*BW:*   Yea!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> And I have a shipping confirmation, with tracking! Woohoo!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I don't know if I am every bag content,  but I've really tried to slow down the purchases since Feb. of this year. However,  I fell off the wagon with a big thud this last week.... 3 handbags....the Dawson in burnt orange, the medium Flo satchel in raspberry, and now the lizard zip zip in cobalt.    


And the July 4 sales are just around the corner.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't know if I am every bag content,  but I've really tried to slow down the purchases since Feb. of this year. However,  I fell off the wagon with a big thud this last week.... 3 handbags....the Dawson in burnt orange, the medium Flo satchel in raspberry, and now the lizard zip zip in cobalt.
> 
> 
> And the July 4 sales are just around the corner.



I fell off with a thud too!! Can't wait to hear about your purchases! !

Yes the sales....I still want a pebbled Helena....we'll see .


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> I fell off with a thud too!! Can't wait to hear about your purchases! !
> 
> Yes the sales....I still want a pebbled Helena....we'll see .


Lol me too.... last night was Macys private event sale. I snagged a pebble grain helena in black for 64% off. I need to crawl back on the wagon.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol me too.... last night was Macys private event sale. I snagged a pebble grain helena in black for 64% off. I need to crawl back on the wagon.



We are in good company . Can't wait to hear your review of that bag. 
I can't decide on a color.  I have totes in every basic color....so still indecisive at this point.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol me too.... last night was Macys private event sale. I snagged a pebble grain helena in black for 64% off. I need to crawl back on the wagon.




*BW:*  I'm congratulating myself that I ONLY bought 1 bag during the Macy's 30% sale.    There were quite a few great buys that I loved.... mint zip zip,  another color or 2 in the lizard, some of the totes.  It's those sales that get me.    But after buying 2 other handbags earlier in the week from ILD,  I hung onto the wagon (by a handbag strap) and only ordered the cobalt blue lizard zip zip that I had wanted for months.  


You should be celebrating that you got 1 bag you wanted and didn't weaken and buy more.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  I'm congratulating myself that I ONLY bought 1 bag during the Macy's 30% sale.    There were quite a few great buys that I loved.... mint zip zip,  another color or 2 in the lizard, some of the totes.  It's those sales that get me.    But after buying 2 other handbags earlier in the week from ILD,  I hung onto the wagon (by a handbag strap) and only ordered the cobalt blue lizard zip zip that I had wanted for months.
> 
> 
> You should be celebrating that you got 1 bag you wanted and didn't weaken and buy more.


That is true, you are so right  I had 3 in my cart (barlow flynn patton and lizard hobo) and told myself only to buy  one.  So I guess I didn't do as bad as I thought


----------



## MaryBel

Count me in too! This sale got me! I had forgotten about it and went shopping to ikea (to get a new desk) and while I was in the car decided to check tpf and saw the thread about the deals so since we stopped at the mall to get a screen protector for the phone, I stopped at Macy's. They had the coach edie in navie, the one with the studs and flowers on the side and since the price was too good online, I asked the SA for a price match, but he had to call the manager since he insisted he could not do the extra 30%. The manager did the adjustment and I got the bag. When I got home in the afternoon I decided to browse again the site and ended up getting 2 more bags, the coach turn lock hobo in seaglass and the MK Julia hobo in snake print. I'm not sure about that one but decided to get her here  and decide. Also got a coach card case and a pair of shoes. oops, but I called customer service and I got PA for 3 orders I placed in less than 14 days, so got almost $100 back.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MaryBel*:  great shopping as always.  Can't wait to see your treasures.  I'm not all that familiar with all the Coach handbags,  so I hesitate to order unless I have seen them in person.  But it's hard to pass up some of those lovelies on sale.


----------



## BadWolf10

Sophie finally arrived today!!! Ilove her! And I actually think I am bag content for a while. She is perfect!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Helena just arrived too from Macys. But in true Macys fashion, the bag wasnt up to par. The strap had some blemishes, and I just couldn't look past it even with the sale. Oh well, its going back. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Helena just arrived too from Macys. But in true Macys fashion, the bag wasnt up to par. The strap had some blemishes, and I just couldn't look past it even with the sale. Oh well, its going back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Oh that is too bad, but if you are not happy.....back she goes!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3383226
> 
> 
> Sophie finally arrived today!!! Ilove her! And I actually think I am bag content for a while. She is perfect!



Sophie's gorgeous, BW!!   Sorry Helena didn't work out.


----------



## BadWolf10

I have been coveting the samba collection for a while..... tried the hobo but it wasn't a good fit. Just found the drawstring in bordeaux on ebay/ILD on a fantastic sale!! So I guess I fell off the wagon, help me climb back on, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I have been coveting the samba collection for a while..... tried the hobo but it wasn't a good fit. Just found the drawstring in bordeaux on ebay/ILD on a fantastic sale!! So I guess I fell off the wagon, help me climb back on, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Well, everyone knows that we can't miss out on a great deal!!   I hope you love your new drawstring.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  samba leather is very nice.   I think you will enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  samba leather is very nice.   I think you will enjoy your new handbag.


Thanks  I ordered bordeaux 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ForeverPreppy

Update....  I was on a self imposed bag ban because I was supposedly bag content.  Well, I fell off the wagon.  I purchased two Dooneys in two days. For the love of Pete, what is wrong with me?  Lol. Hey, they were bargains though!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ForeverPreppy said:


> Update....  I was on a self imposed bag ban because I was supposedly bag content.  Well, I fell off the wagon.  I purchased two Dooneys in two days. For the love of Pete, what is wrong with me?  Lol. Hey, they were bargains though!


Nothing is wrong with you.   You are just a good shopper.  You bought 2 handbags you loved and got them at great prices.  That's smart shopping.   Enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nothing is wrong with you.   You are just a good shopper.  You bought 2 handbags you loved and got them at great prices.  That's smart shopping.   Enjoy your new handbags.


I agree with LJ. Great bags!! And smart shopping [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok ladies, I need help making a decision. I have some ebay bucks to spend.  I ordered the samba drawstring in bordeaux  (havent actually seen the color in person) and I am waiting for it to arrive. I carried my pebble grain hobo today and remembered how much I love the shape. So..... do i order the samba in the hobo? How different are the looks of the hobo amd drawstring? ? And what color if I do??? Decisions. .....

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BW:  the hobo is a different shape and look than the drawstring.  Both will have front pockets,  but that is where the similarity ends.  To get the most variety,  I'd go with the lighter color hobo... don't know what it's called,  but it's the one you labeled 2 of 8.   I think the lighter caramel color will be very different than the Bordeaux drawstring.   The other color you showed, brick? or red?,  while not the same as the Bordeaux,  are in the red family,  as is the Bordeaux.  Anyway,
that's my input.
I have several Samba handbags.  I have Bordeaux in the croco, and I love the color.   I also have the cherry in the hobo and it's a bright red.   I don't care for some of the colors,  like the brick... I think they are 'muddy'... but that's just  a personal reaction.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  the hobo is a different shape and look than the drawstring.  Both will have front pockets,  but that is where the similarity ends.  To get the most variety,  I'd go with the lighter color hobo... don't know what it's called,  but it's the one you labeled 2 of 8.   I think the lighter caramel color will be very different than the Bordeaux drawstring.   The other color you showed, brick? or red?,  while not the same as the Bordeaux,  are in the red family,  as is the Bordeaux.  Anyway,
> that's my input.
> I have several Samba handbags.  I have Bordeaux in the croco, and I love the color.   I also have the cherry in the hobo and it's a bright red.   I don't care for some of the colors,  like the brick... I think they are 'muddy'... but that's just  a personal reaction.


Thanks so much....that is very helpful. Without being able to see the colors in person, it's hard to know. I love a good red, and I love orange, but I wasnt sure about that brick color. I do feel better about the bordeaux now tho, I was nervous about the shade of red. But I am anxious to get my hands on the drawstring. I will keep thinking about the hobo, if I get one it will probably be saddle.  Thanks!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies, I need help making a decision. I have some ebay bucks to spend.  I ordered the samba drawstring in bordeaux  (havent actually seen the color in person) and I am waiting for it to arrive. I carried my pebble grain hobo today and remembered how much I love the shape. So..... do i order the samba in the hobo? How different are the looks of the hobo amd drawstring? ? And what color if I do??? Decisions. .....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Oooh, yay... another bag!   To me the hobo and drawstring are very different, so I wouldn't hesitate to have both.  Since I am a "brown bagger" I would definitely go with saddle.        When does the drawstring arrive?


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, yay... another bag!   To me the hobo and drawstring are very different, so I wouldn't hesitate to have both.  Since I am a "brown bagger" I would definitely go with saddle.        When does the drawstring arrive?


I love the brown bags too  ILD took FOREVER to ship the drawstring, hopefully here Monday, but I am not holding my breath, lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

So I have a couple of bags that just aren't selling on ebay, I guess the market on those colors is just too saturated. I am considering Dooneys trade in, but I haven't done it before, any one know how it works?

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> So I have a couple of bags that just aren't selling on ebay, I guess the market on those colors is just too saturated. I am considering Dooneys trade in, but I haven't done it before, any one know how it works?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Here's a couple of threads on it.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sample-trade-in-letter.917376/
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/trading-in-your-dooneys.903879/


----------



## BadWolf10

Awesome, thank you!! 
The bags are brand new, but I only paid 50%, so i am thinking I would get at least what I paid..... although it seems a shame to send in a new bag, I am so not in love. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ForeverPreppy

BadWolf10 said:


> Awesome, thank you!!
> The bags are brand new, but I only paid 50%, so i am thinking I would get at least what I paid..... although it seems a shame to send in a new bag, I am so not in love.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


That's a tough one.  Sometimes I have a bag on eBay and think the same thing and then poof....it sells.  It needs the right buyer at the right time.  Have you tried Posh or Mercari?


----------



## ForeverPreppy

Here is one of my new bags that arrived yesterday.  I missed out on when they first came out, so it is used and I'm happy with the deal.  The color is Tmoro Brown. By the way, I've been bad again.  I purchased from ILoveDooney at 4am this morning.  Oh boy!


----------



## BadWolf10

ForeverPreppy said:


> That's a tough one.  Sometimes I have a bag on eBay and think the same thing and then poof....it sells.  It needs the right buyer at the right time.  Have you tried Posh or Mercari?


I haven't.... maybe I should look into them. I know what you mean about timing..... I have listed things that sell same day and some that take months lol. Guess i just have to be patient 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## I'm Floored

We were on vacation last week, so I didn't get my mail (although I knew some of my Dooney Summer Fun goodies arrived in our absence!)

From reading your posts here, I had a couple of surprises.  With advice gained from the forum, I won an old, beat up, vintage Dooney on eBay.  I paid all of $9 for it.  I had no idea of its original value, but it was leather, so I knew I would be in the black, no matter what.  When I picked up our mail from the PO today, I had a letter with Dooney's trade in offer.  The bag was originally $230, so I have $115 credit for a new bag!  Woo hoo!

In addition, I won another bag on eBay (Sophie in nude) that had a bad zipper.  The description said the zipper was damaged and "hard to zip, but it worked."  When I received it, the zipper wasn't functional at all.  I was disappointed, but I thought I could just have it repaired at my cobbler.  The bag was in new condition (including the wallet) so I thought I'd give it a shot, and send it to Dooney first.  A box arrived yesterday with the repaired bag!  I only paid $70 for that one.

You ladies have been great in helping me build my collection!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I'm Floored said:


> We were on vacation last week, so I didn't get my mail (although I knew some of my Dooney Summer Fun goodies arrived in our absence!)
> 
> From reading your posts here, I had a couple of surprises.  With advice gained from the forum, I won an old, beat up, vintage Dooney on eBay.  I paid all of $9 for it.  I had no idea of its original value, but it was leather, so I knew I would be in the black, no matter what.  When I picked up our mail from the PO today, I had a letter with Dooney's trade in offer.  The bag was originally $230, so I have $115 credit for a new bag!  Woo hoo!
> 
> In addition, I won another bag on eBay (Sophie in nude) that had a bad zipper.  The description said the zipper was damaged and "hard to zip, but it worked."  When I received it, the zipper wasn't functional at all.  I was disappointed, but I thought I could just have it repaired at my cobbler.  The bag was in new condition (including the wallet) so I thought I'd give it a shot, and send it to Dooney first.  A box arrived yesterday with the repaired bag!  I only paid $70 for that one.
> 
> You ladies have been great in helping me build my collection!


Great to hear. I think it is well worth snapping up the "$9" bags on eBay to use for trade-in purposes.


----------



## BadWolf10

I'm Floored said:


> We were on vacation last week, so I didn't get my mail (although I knew some of my Dooney Summer Fun goodies arrived in our absence!)
> 
> From reading your posts here, I had a couple of surprises.  With advice gained from the forum, I won an old, beat up, vintage Dooney on eBay.  I paid all of $9 for it.  I had no idea of its original value, but it was leather, so I knew I would be in the black, no matter what.  When I picked up our mail from the PO today, I had a letter with Dooney's trade in offer.  The bag was originally $230, so I have $115 credit for a new bag!  Woo hoo!
> 
> In addition, I won another bag on eBay (Sophie in nude) that had a bad zipper.  The description said the zipper was damaged and "hard to zip, but it worked."  When I received it, the zipper wasn't functional at all.  I was disappointed, but I thought I could just have it repaired at my cobbler.  The bag was in new condition (including the wallet) so I thought I'd give it a shot, and send it to Dooney first.  A box arrived yesterday with the repaired bag!  I only paid $70 for that one.
> 
> You ladies have been great in helping me build my collection!


You are a smart shopper! I would never have thought of the ebay thing, very smart 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Oh. My. GOSH!! Have you seen the new look book? ? Some awesome Flo and pebble grain bags!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

OH no,  more temptations.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh. My. GOSH!! Have you seen the new look book? ? Some awesome Flo and pebble grain bags!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Yes, I saw the email with the lookbook.   Seemed like not much "new" to me.   I wish they would get stock in some of the new bags on the website.   I have always been annoyed that they put up the information on bags that are not even in inventory.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I saw the email with the lookbook.   Seemed like not much "new" to me.   I wish they would get stock in some of the new bags on the website.   I have always been annoyed that they put up the information on bags that are not even in inventory.


Thats true.... I saw a pebble grain Logan, and they have a new fall color , burnt orange, no pic on the website and not in stock yet. So I wasnt able to see it. I saw some new flo styles, more structured, on the website, now that I think of it they might not have been in the lookbook. I linked to the website then started poking around. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Thats true.... I saw a pebble grain Logan, and they have a new fall color , burnt orange, no pic on the website and not in stock yet. So I wasnt able to see it. I saw some new flo styles, more structured, on the website, now that I think of it they might not have been in the lookbook. I linked to the website then started poking around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


I really have my eye on the new stitched-front florentine hobo.   Naturally it isn't in stock.    

I think the burnt orange color will be great for fall, and the Logan is a great bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> I really have my eye on the new stitched-front florentine hobo.   Naturally it isn't in stock.
> 
> I think the burnt orange color will be great for fall, and the Logan is a great bag.


I saw the hobo, [emoji7] . So gorgeous!  Its a bit out of my price comfort zone at full orice but its definitely on my wish list [emoji2] . I am still waiting for my Trade in quote from Dooney  (should be here soon) so I can order the Logan in Natural. I ordered the zip around phone wristlet in natural and it got here yesterday. Omg that leather is amazing. [emoji7]. I have a second trade in I sent in, when I get the letter,  I may just go ahead and put in the preorder for burnt orange. Even tho I will have to wait, I love a good fall color [emoji260] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I saw the hobo, [emoji7] . So gorgeous!  Its a bit out of my price comfort zone at full orice but its definitely on my wish list [emoji2] . I am still waiting for my Trade in quote from Dooney  (should be here soon) so I can order the Logan in Natural. I ordered the zip around phone wristlet in natural and it got here yesterday. Omg that leather is amazing. [emoji7]. I have a second trade in I sent in, when I get the letter,  I may just go ahead and put in the preorder for burnt orange. Even tho I will have to wait, I love a good fall color [emoji260]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Have no fear; as soon as I buy the hobo it will be put on clearance for $1.99.   That's the way I roll.    

Oooooh, a trade in.        That might be a good idea; I haven't done a trade in for years.   I hope you get the burnt orange soon... I wanna see that color!   I know the natural is stunning.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Have no fear; as soon as I buy the hobo it will be put on clearance for $1.99.   That's the way I roll.
> 
> Oooooh, a trade in.        That might be a good idea; I haven't done a trade in for years.   I hope you get the burnt orange soon... I wanna see that color!   I know the natural is stunning.


Lol, I will watch for that price drop [emoji6] . As soon as I get that burnt orange, I will post for sure! ! 

One of the ladies on the board mentioned that they picked up a bag on ebay and sent in for a trade in, so I thot I would try it too. I picked up a very beat up bag for $20 amd sent it in. Hoping it fetches a little $$ for a new bag. We will see  And I  sent in a claremont that I just could NOT get to budge for sale on ebay. I only paid half price so hoping I get everything I paid toward that Logan  its my first attempt at trade in, cross your fingers!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LifeIsDucky

BadWolf10 said:


> Thats true.... I saw a pebble grain Logan, and they have a new fall color , burnt orange, no pic on the website and not in stock yet. So I wasnt able to see it. I saw some new flo styles, more structured, on the website, now that I think of it they might not have been in the lookbook. I linked to the website then started poking around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


You can see the burnt orange, as well as the new heather and wine, by watching the presentation video on QVC item A256907 Pebble Leather Small Lexington that aired on Tuesday.  Leah described it perfectly as terra cotta.


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> You can see the burnt orange, as well as the new heather and wine, by watching the presentation video on QVC item A256907 Pebble Leather Small Lexington that aired on Tuesday.  Leah described it perfectly as terra cotta.


Awesome! I will definitely look up the video!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

thanks


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> You can see the burnt orange, as well as the new heather and wine, by watching the presentation video on QVC item A256907 Pebble Leather Small Lexington that aired on Tuesday.  Leah described it perfectly as terra cotta.


Thanks for the info, LID!   That color is gorgeous.   Now I'm wishing I had bought a City Barlow in the burnt orange when ILD had them marked down.   Such a great fall color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*   I bought the burnt orange in the City leather in the Dawson.  It's a beautiful, rich, deep orange with undertones of brown and red.   It's not a muddy or a toned down color.  I don't know what the color looks like in pebbled leather.  On the Q video of the small Lexington in pebble,  the burnt orange was much more pale and less vivid than the City leather.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*   I bought the burnt orange in the City leather in the Dawson.  It's a beautiful, rich, deep orange with undertones of brown and red.   It's not a muddy or a toned down color.  I don't know what the color looks like in pebbled leather.  On the Q video of the small Lexington in pebble,  the burnt orange was much more pale and less vivid than the City leather.


I love the city leather in burnt orange, but I just cant find a size in that collection that suits me. I think the Flynn is still available but too big. I am hoping the pebble grain presents better on the logan. I have noticed colors look different on different bags. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LifeIsDucky

BadWolf10 said:


> I love the city leather in burnt orange, but I just cant find a size in that collection that suits me. I think the Flynn is still available but too big. I am hoping the pebble grain presents better on the logan. I have noticed colors look different on different bags.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


You are absolutely right.  The colors can be very different depending on the leather.  There was another burnt orange bag presented in the show but I cannot remember which one.  I am sure it was also pebbled leather.  I do see QVC has a burnt orange saffiano zip zip but that looks more red than anything.  I would love to see city leather in burnt orange.  It sounds rich, warm and gorgeous.


----------



## StylishMe

Trudysmom said:


> I got my third Speedy 25 today. Now I have all three canvas prints.
> 
> 
> If a limited print Speedy comes up some time that I like, I might get that.
> 
> I am enjoying all of my Coach and Dooney and Bourke and my Gucci satchell bags also. I am happy with my collection.


We should start a club. I have 3 Speedys too, a brown monogram, and a black and a white multicolor. Love them. They go with everything. 

Sent from my K013 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## StylishMe

My hubby is declaring a moratorium on my bag buying. We had a huge fight about it last weekend. He's probably right in a way.  I know I have a ton, and really should be "bag content."  I work full time and bring in good money ( college educated career). I don't buy really designer brand clothes. I don't demand a new car every 4 years. Mine's 11 years old.  I'm not one of those high maintenance salon ladies. Cover Girl and Great Clips are fine with me. Bags are just my thing. Maybe I'm wrong. What do you think?

Ok. Ok. So I told him yesterday I would try to stop, and then found a cute bag on eBay today I just had to have. Everybody slips right? Maybe I am a bag psycho. Opinions?????  

Sent from my K013 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Trudysmom

StylishMe said:


> We should start a club. I have 3 Speedys too, a brown monogram, and a black and a white multicolor. Love them. They go with everything.
> 
> Sent from my K013 using PurseForum mobile app


I now have five LV handbags. Four Speedys.  All size 25. Great bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

StylishMe said:


> My hubby is declaring a moratorium on my bag buying. We had a huge fight about it last weekend. He's probably right in a way.  I know I have a ton, and really should be "bag content."  I work full time and bring in good money ( college educated career). I don't buy really designer brand clothes. I don't demand a new car every 4 years. Mine's 11 years old.  I'm not one of those high maintenance salon ladies. Cover Girl and Great Clips are fine with me. Bags are just my thing. Maybe I'm wrong. What do you think?
> 
> Ok. Ok. So I told him yesterday I would try to stop, and then found a cute bag on eBay today I just had to have. Everybody slips right? Maybe I am a bag psycho. Opinions?????
> 
> Sent from my K013 using PurseForum mobile app



If you make good money and pay for your own handbag collection,  pay all your bills, have no debts, and save for the future, and take care of your family,  then in my opinion,  you should feel free to enjoy your handbag collecting.  But we all have to balance lots of factors in our lives,  and you need to decide if you or your DH gets to make the decision about your handbag buying.   I'm sure he has something he spends his money on!


----------



## BadWolf10

I just received my two Dooney trade in letters...... now I have to decide what to order!! [emoji57] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> I just received my two Dooney trade in letters...... now I have to decide what to order!! [emoji57]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


So did they in fact give you half the original retail price of each bag or has it changed?


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> So did they in fact give you half the original retail price of each bag or has it changed?


They did!! One that i sent in was an ebay purchase for 20 free shipping, so I wasnt sure of the original price. They priced it at 235. So they gave me 117.50 for it. The other one was a wallet and they gave me half of retail price. I am trying to decide if I want t get something in the new pebble grain Burnt orange, or florentine in tmoro or black, or something completely new.......

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> They did!! One that i sent in was an ebay purchase for 20 free shipping, so I wasnt sure of the original price. They priced it at 235. So they gave me 117.50 for it. The other one was a wallet and they gave me half of retail price. I am trying to decide if I want t get something in the new pebble grain Burnt orange, or florentine in tmoro or black, or something completely new.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



That is great news! I have pulled a a couple of trade candidates from my early collection. They have more wear on them so I think I will do better on a trade. Looking forward to seeing the new goodies.


----------



## BadWolf10

After a weekend of contemplation, I decided on two bags! I ordered the pebble Logan in Wine and Saffiano hobo in Marine for my trade in orders. Excited to get these bags!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> After a weekend of contemplation, I decided on two bags! I ordered the pebble Logan in Wine and Saffiano hobo in Marine for my trade in orders. Excited to get these bags!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Can't wait to see them.  Congratulations.   Love your color choices.


----------



## BadWolf10

I am a bad, bad girl [emoji14] . I ordered a pebble hobo in cobalt for my mom for Christmas, I posted pics in the mini reveal thread. I love it so much, I have been thinking about it all week!! So, I ordered one for me along with a wallet today from Macys! She lives out of state,  so it's ok if we have twin bags right?!? Lol, I am sooo excited!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I am a bad, bad girl [emoji14] . I ordered a pebble hobo in cobalt for my mom for Christmas, I posted pics in the mini reveal thread. I love it so much, I have been thinking about it all week!! So, I ordered one for me along with a wallet today from Macys! She lives out of state,  so it's ok if we have twin bags right?!? Lol, I am sooo excited!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


BW:  enjoy your new bag and wallet when they arrive.  No guilt needed.


----------



## BadWolf10

I think I am bag content now....I have the cobalt hobo coming, and I ordered a Logan in Midnight Blue on easypay. Maybe I should have waited till it gets to the outlet, but I just dont want to, lol..... I actually own more bags now than I have for a while. I try to stay under 5, and I am at 7. I know thats not a ton, and many ladies have many more. I know we have all talked about cost vs what we can afford and I am definitely still in the comfort zone. All of my bags, except for 2, are distinctly different in either color or shape so I feel like they are each unique..... I was thinking of listing one bag on ebay, but when I go to pull the trigger, I am unsure. I also get a bit of anxiety when selling on ebay, the whole waiting game of will it sell or won't it..... I haven't decided yet. I guess its a First World problem,  lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  congratulations.   If you can be happy with 7 handbags,  you are indeed in a good place.   Enjoy them all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, the initial rush of fall styles has abated, so I'm feeling pretty much "good to go" for now.   Hopefully I can be "bag content" until the holiday sales begin.       I seriously need to do a closet inventory/purge; I can't even remember what's in half of those dustbags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, the initial rush of fall styles has abated, so I'm feeling pretty much "good to go" for now.   Hopefully I can be "bag content" until the holiday sales begin.       I seriously need to do a closet inventory/purge; I can't even remember what's in half of those dustbags.


Which is why you should snap some pics, print, and attach to bag. I swear, it will make your collection so much easier to enjoy. FYI, the solid Florentine Verona's are expected at the outlets soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Which is why you should snap some pics, print, and attach to bag. I swear, it will make your collection so much easier to enjoy. FYI, the solid Florentine Verona's are expected at the outlets soon.


Nah; I'll just go open the bags and look.   It would take too much time and printer ink for that project.  I do have photos of all my bags, though.  

Since I am 4.5 hours from an outlet I don't keep up with available outlet stuff.  They will never ship anything I want so to heck with that.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Which is why you should snap some pics, print, and attach to bag. I swear, it will make your collection so much easier to enjoy. FYI, the solid Florentine Verona's are expected at the outlets soon.



Ever since I started doing the pic/dust bag tags it's been a lifesaver!  And I wish I SO WISH I could be bag content........  Even during my purse ban they were all I could think about....  I could seriously find a bag to purchase everyday if I could...  if funds was possible to do so,  they would be zero f*#ks given and I would be rolling in handbags!!! LOL!!!   ..... I've got a bad sickness I know....


----------



## DBLover318

I find that I'm never bag content.  I have so many bags (which I love, love all of my babies!) and this year I've gone a bit crazy on purchasing more, mainly on QVC and I Love Dooney.  I've just about ran out of space to store them all!  

There seems to be always a bag (or two or three) that I want.  It's never-ending.  I admit it - I'm handbag-obsessed!


----------



## TaterTots

DBLover318 said:


> I find that I'm never bag content.  I have so many bags (which I love, love all of my babies!) and this year I've gone a bit crazy on purchasing more, mainly on QVC and I Love Dooney.  I've just about ran out of space to store them all!
> 
> There seems to be always a bag (or two or three) that I want.  It's never-ending.  I admit it - I'm handbag-obsessed!



YES! As soon as I feel like there isn't another bag out there that I would want right now....  BOOM!!!! 4 more pop up out of nowhere!!! LOL!


----------



## momjules

Hi! I too find that as soon as I get a bag,I'm on to the next must have. the other day my hubby made me count my bags and the number was 59 plus four or five that are upstairs. Ugh! That's a huge number! I have a list of bags I need . The new chutney collection from Brahmin may do me in.
Oh well, I love my bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi! *I too find that as soon as I get a bag,I'm on to the next must have*....


I could have written that.   "On to the next!!"    I don't know why I can't just enjoy the ones I have.


----------



## Bayou Minou

MiaBorsa said:


> I could have written that.   "On to the next!!"    I don't know why I can't just enjoy the ones I have.



Me too!  I refuse to count mine and admit how many I have.  The sad part is that I don't go anywhere to make use of them.  I wish I weren't so attached to them.


----------



## TaterTots

Bayou Minou said:


> Me too!  I refuse to count mine and admit how many I have.  The sad part is that I don't go anywhere to make use of them.  I wish I weren't so attached to them.



I totally get what you're saying. The thing about me is I don't even really have to wear the bags. If I can just set and look at them and smell them and touch them I'm fine ...  LOL!! My husband tells me that it's got to be some kind of disorder LOL !!


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Girls!  I have been checking the forum but not posting much, lots going on, all good things.
I think I could possibly be reaching "bag content ". There really isn't anything on my radar (of course we all know that could change ). I seem to be staying in my pebbled hobos--dessert for spring/summer and now olive for fall. These seem to be my every day bags, then I switch out for a day or so and then back.
It's been a hassle to unstore, unstuff, then restuff /store etc. 
I believe I have purchased five total bags this year and my City Flynn still has all the wrapping /packing on it.
Storage is becoming an issue. ...

Anyway,  I think I am going to bring out my olive suede Tivoli and try to show her some love.

I continue to enjoy your pictures and hear about your new purchases.  .


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> I could have written that.   "On to the next!!"    I don't know why I can't just enjoy the ones I have.


Oh my gosh, me too. I'm constantly looking to the next season and what I think I want. There's also sales that pop up that also do me in.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Oh my gosh, me too. I'm constantly looking to the next season and what I think I want. There's also sales that pop up that also do me in.


Me too!! I always think I am close to bag content, then I see something and start trying to figure out how to get it. Then I start feeling guilty for buying so many bags and sell some on ebay.  Its like a manic cycle I have to stop. I need to just love the bags I have and start a wish list.  But you said it perfectly with the season..... I am always looking at the next seasons colors.


----------



## Mayfly285

Oh ladies, you have no idea how cathartic just reading your comments has been! 

My friends smile (my DH less so!) at my bag obsession but are still hopeful of whittling down my collection of bags: Mulberry, Anya Hindmarch, Kate Spade and Sara Berman (with a couple of Proenza Schoulers thrown in!)

And therein lies my problem; it IS a collection - my obsession - and I do find it extremely difficult to part with any of them, even those which I don't carry.

And yes, I'm always eyeing up the next possible addition and, no, mine aren't in any order either! [emoji5]


----------



## TaterTots

OMG!! YES!!!  The seasons get me every time!!  When the new colors start to pop up,  and there is ALWAYS that color that you've been loving and eyeing on EVERYTHING..... then it happens.  You see it on about 15 different bags and you feel like you've got to have them all or at least half of them before the season is over.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh ladies, you have no idea how cathartic just reading your comments has been!
> 
> My friends smile (my DH less so!) at my bag obsession but are still hopeful of whittling down my collection of bags: Mulberry, Anya Hindmarch, Kate Spade and Sara Berman (with a couple of Proenza Schoulers thrown in!)
> 
> *And therein lies my problem; it IS a collection - my obsession - and I do find it extremely difficult to part with any of them, even those which I don't carry.*
> 
> And yes, I'm always eyeing up the next possible addition and, no, mine aren't in any order either! [emoji5]


   That's it, exactly.   I consider my handbags a "collection" and whether I carry them or not I love owning them.  I guess most people don't get that, but hey...  I don't "get" stamp collecting, either!!


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> That's it, exactly.   I consider my handbags a "collection" and whether I carry them or not I love owning them.  I guess most people don't get that, but hey...  I don't "get" stamp collecting, either!!



Exactly!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Exactly!!!


My hubby collects coins, so I can give him the side-eye when he pays $200 for a quarter.


----------



## TaterTots

LMAO!!! [emoji23]


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> My hubby collects coins, so I can give him the side-eye when he pays $200 for a quarter.


Lol, yea my hubby has a 2015 Mustang that he wants all kinds of mods for. Every time he buys one, I think "ooo, thats a purse!"


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, yea my hubby has a 2015 Mustang that he wants all kinds of mods for. Every time he buys one, I think "ooo, thats a purse!"


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Our handbags are collections,  made up of works of art.   That is why we love them.
Sales are my downfall.  I can be content,  but then if I see a great price on a handbag I like...
I have to add it to the collection.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Our handbags are collections,  made up of works of art.   That is why we love them.
> Sales are my downfall.  I can be content,  but then if I see a great price on a handbag I like...
> I have to add it to the collection.



This happens to me every time LJ!


----------



## southernbelle82

I'm not really lusting after any of the new fall colors/styles. I tend to get more excited about the spring/summer colors. The aqua, sky, persimmon, hot pink, apple, kelly......... Those peek my interest and make me a happy girl!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> I'm not really lusting after any of the new fall colors/styles. I tend to get more excited about the spring/summer colors. The aqua, sky, persimmon, hot pink, apple, kelly......... Those peek my interest and make me a happy girl!


Colors get to me too.... but not just spring and summer colors,  which I love.   I also lust after the wines and Bordeaux and the deeper purples that come in fall and winter.  And it doesn't matter how many I already have.


----------



## MrsKC

While I am technically handbag content , I found out today some unexpected  $$$ is coming my way. So now, I am thinking about a smooth leather hobo. Just can't decide between fushia and taupe.  Girlfriends, I will report back .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> While I am technically handbag content , I found out today some unexpected  $$$ is coming my way. So now, I am thinking about a smooth leather hobo. Just can't decide between fushia and taupe.  Girlfriends, I will report back .


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> While I am technically handbag content , I found out today some unexpected  $$$ is coming my way. So now, I am thinking about a smooth leather hobo. Just can't decide between fushia and taupe.  Girlfriends, I will report back .



Ha....ok....I just found out the bonus is not coming until May. I still may get the bag .


----------



## Murphy47

MrsKC said:


> Ha....ok....I just found out the bonus is not coming until May. I still may get the bag .



That explains our obsession perfectly.


----------



## MrsKC

Murphy47 said:


> That explains our obsession perfectly.



Oh, you just made me laugh , so true.


----------



## DBLover318

You SHOULD still get the bag.  Unless, of course, another one trumps that one!!!


----------



## MrsKC

DBLover318 said:


> You SHOULD still get the bag.  Unless, of course, another one trumps that one!!!



I did . I ordered the taupe. .
Thank you for the encouragement! !


----------



## Murphy47

MrsKC said:


> I did . I ordered the taupe. .
> Thank you for the encouragement! !



Xlnt. Can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Ha....ok....I just found out the bonus is not coming until May. I still may get the bag .


I agree with all the ladies here, glad you got the bag!!


----------



## immigratty

My belief is we will truly never be bag content. I just say "there are no bags I'm feeling right now" but...next season, and the season after that, and after that, and after that...and you get the picture, has yet to come, and there will be new bags that will make your heart sing....and u will buy them! lol


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> My belief is we will truly never be bag content. I just say "there are no bags I'm feeling right now" but...next season, and the season after that, and after that, and after that...and you get the picture, has yet to come, and there will be new bags that will make your heart sing....and u will buy them! lol



Good to see you back!


----------



## BadWolf10

I am putting myself on a bag ban until March  I have a couple of bags on my Christmas list, but I need to shop for gifts instead of for me  I also put myself on a fabric ban (I'm a quilter). I have TONS of fabric and plenty of patterns go around. Hoping I can stick to my bans till March. There are a few new bags that are adorable, but nothing I am really coveting.


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> Good to see you back!


Thx so much MrsKC. It's so good to be back. 

I have missed TPF and u all so much!!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I am putting myself on a bag ban until March  I have a couple of bags on my Christmas list, but I need to shop for gifts instead of for me  I also put myself on a fabric ban (I'm a quilter). I have TONS of fabric and plenty of patterns go around. Hoping I can stick to my bans till March. There are a few new bags that are adorable, but nothing I am really coveting.



That dang bag ban......ok, you can do it.


----------



## momjules

Bag bans are after the holidays, aren't they? 
Ugh!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Bag bans are after the holidays, aren't they?
> Ugh!


Bag bans are after the holiday sales!  Mid January is a good time to go on the ban wagon.


----------



## MrsKC

I think "bag content " exists in theory only.  I think I was bag content two weeks ago.  Then last week I bought the smooth leather hobo.  Now, this is on my list.....
http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...=2&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana


----------



## swags

MrsKC said:


> I think "bag content " exists in theory only.  I think I was bag content two weeks ago.  Then last week I bought the smooth leather hobo.  Now, this is on my list.....
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...=2&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana


I agree! My bag content-ness is always short lived. I am looking at the same smooth hobo but am still loving my new logo lock I got when it was on sale last month. Then I saw that red is back in stock on the logo lock on QVC and I can't help but think wouldn't that red be perfect for the holidays. I have to remind myself that I carry the same bag for a month at a time. Always looking ahead isn't necessary.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> I agree! My bag content-ness is always short lived. I am looking at the same smooth hobo but am still loving my new logo lock I got when it was on sale last month. Then I saw that red is back in stock on the logo lock on QVC and I can't help but think wouldn't that red be perfect for the holidays. I have to remind myself that I carry the same bag for a month at a time. Always looking ahead isn't necessary.


I agree.... I am always looking ahead. Just trying to break that habit with a ban. [emoji6] I have a few bags on my list, but I am definitely waiting. I need to focus on Christmas shopping, and stay out of the outlet ans off ebay [emoji1]


----------



## MaryBel

Starting a long ban today!


----------



## BadWolf10

12 days of Dooney ladies!!!! Give me strength!![emoji110] [emoji12]


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> 12 days of Dooney ladies!!!! Give me strength!![emoji110] [emoji12]


I know! I looked at day 1 at least 5 times even though nothing really caught my eye.


----------



## MrsKC

Bag content is a transient state ladies .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Bag content is a transient state ladies .



 It's Nivava! And you can't stay in that state of consciousness very long. It has to be repeated, over and over!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> It's Nivava! And you can't stay in that state of consciousness very long. It has to be repeated, over and over!



[emoji23]


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Bag content is a transient state ladies .


Omg yes it is...... I already broke my ban, but I am back on. In my defense, it was for a zip zip satchel, on a great sale in Celadon. So totally justified [emoji6] , right? haha!


swags said:


> I know! I looked at day 1 at least 5 times even though nothing really caught my eye.


Me too!!


RuedeNesle said:


> [emoji38] It's Nivava! And you can't stay in that state of consciousness very long. It has to be repeated, over and over! [emoji38]


[emoji1]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg yes it is...... I already broke my ban, but I am back on. In my defense, it was for a zip zip satchel, on a great sale in Celadon. So totally justified [emoji6] , right? haha!
> 
> Me too!!
> 
> [emoji1]


A great price on a handbag you want is a better reason to break the bag ban than a sale on a bag you didn't even have on your wish list.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> A great price on a handbag you want is a better reason to break the bag ban than a sale on a bag you didn't even have on your wish list.


I completely agree..... I have made impulse buys before, only to regret later, simply because they were on sale. I have been waiting for a grea price for a bag in celadon for a while. This one is perfect.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I completely agree..... I have made impulse buys before, only to regret later, simply because they were on sale. I have been waiting for a grea price for a bag in celadon for a while. This one is perfect.


The Dooney celadon is a beautiful teal color.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> I completely agree..... I have made impulse buys before, only to regret later, simply because they were on sale. I have been waiting for a grea price for a bag in celadon for a while. This one is perfect.


That's why I'm trying not to get too caught up in the 12 Days. Suddenly I contemplate bags that had not grabbed my attention previously.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I had to read this thread to see who posted as "bag content" during 12DOD.  I thought, whoever it is...they are my hero.


----------



## BadWolf10

So the celadon came in..... I am not very happy with the color..... I know its a teal and its pretty, but it doesn't wow me. I am thinking of exchanging it for the dusty blue. Bummed because I thought this was going to be a wow color for me..... [emoji54]


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> So the celadon came in..... I am not very happy with the color..... I know its a teal and its pretty, but it doesn't wow me. I am thinking of exchanging it for the dusty blue. Bummed because I thought this was going to be a wow color for me..... [emoji54]



That's a bummer. Oh well, we never know until we see a bag IRL. I hope the dusty blue wows you.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> So the celadon came in..... I am not very happy with the color..... I know its a teal and its pretty, but it doesn't wow me. I am thinking of exchanging it for the dusty blue. Bummed because I thought this was going to be a wow color for me..... [emoji54]



I'm sorry BW, that's a  bummer.  Good news is, there are plenty of color options to choose from. .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Color is a very personal thing.  And if  you have an image in your mind of what it should look like,  when
you see in person,  it often doesn't match your expectations.  I have the celadon and the dusty blue, both
in the pebbled leather, and I like them both.  The celadon is very close to the jeans color,  in indoor lighting.
I can see more difference in natural light.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> Color is a very personal thing.  And if  you have an image in your mind of what it should look like,  when
> you see in person,  it often doesn't match your expectations.  I have the celadon and the dusty blue, both
> in the pebbled leather, and I like them both.  The celadon is very close to the jeans color,  in indoor lighting.
> I can see more difference in natural light.


You are SO right.  I keep buying taupe bags because they look nice online or on TV but when I see them IRL I am never happy.  Indoor light and outdoor light and even the tilt of the bag or the color next to it changes taupe.  I have finally given up on taupe.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Color is a very personal thing.  And if  you have an image in your mind of what it should look like,  when
> you see in person,  it often doesn't match your expectations.  I have the celadon and the dusty blue, both
> in the pebbled leather, and I like them both.  The celadon is very close to the jeans color,  in indoor lighting.
> I can see more difference in natural light.


I completely agree! And I can see the similarities of celadon to jeans. It seems like the celadon is halfway between hunter and jeans, it looks similar to both in different lighting, at least to me.


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> You are SO right.  I keep buying taupe bags because they look nice online or on TV but when I see them IRL I am never happy.  Indoor light and outdoor light and even the tilt of the bag or the color next to it changes taupe.  I have finally given up on taupe.


I have considered taupe too, and I have a similar problem..... I find myself drawn to the elephant color but just cant take the leap yet. Im having a hard enough time finding the right blue


----------



## BadWolf10

My New Year's resolution is to shop from my own closet and try to stay bag content. I purchased a few things this last month, trying to decide if I am keeping a couple or sending them back. This year I have acquired many new bags, I think next year I am going to try harder to keep my obsession in check. I still love all my beauties and there is no reason I shouldn't be content [emoji1] [emoji319] [emoji322]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> My New Year's resolution is to shop from my own closet and try to stay bag content. I purchased a few things this last month, trying to decide if I am keeping a couple or sending them back. This year I have acquired many new bags, I think next year I am going to try harder to keep my obsession in check. I still love all my beauties and there is no reason I shouldn't be content [emoji1] [emoji319] [emoji322]


Great plan.  I hope you are better at staying bag content than the rest of us.


----------



## Satcheldoll

I don't think I made it a whole week from the time I said I was done for this year and the foreseeable future. I fell off and bumped my head hard. Ordered four bags in less than 24 hours. Three of the four are curiosity and "good deal" purchases. We'll see how many I keep. Hmmm... I wonder if I have a problem?  LOL

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

If I post in this thread and claim any shred of "bag content ", it's a sure sign I will be purchasing something soon .


----------



## Satcheldoll

MrsKC said:


> If I post in this thread and claim any shred of "bag content ", it's a sure sign I will be purchasing something soon .


I have now learned not to make any declarations of this kind because as soon as I say it I purchase something else. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> If I post in this thread and claim any shred of "bag content ", it's a sure sign I will be purchasing something soon .





Satcheldoll said:


> I have now learned not to make any declarations of this kind because as soon as I say it I purchase something else. [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Oh don't I know it...... I only said I would "try" lol. The struggle is real ladies..... I have two bags packaged and ready to possibly go back,  but I haven't yet taken them to UPS. Having a hard time letting them go. Maybe I will wait till after Christmas and see what Santa brings. 

I swear my downfall isnt the store, or even Macys. I hardly ever go to the mall. Its Ilovedooney and Dooney websites that get me, ugh.


----------



## momjules

Satcheldoll said:


> I don't think I made it a whole week from the time I said I was done for this year and the foreseeable future. I fell off and bumped my head hard. Ordered four bags in less than 24 hours. Three of the four are curiosity and "good deal" purchases. We'll see how many I keep. Hmmm... I wonder if I have a problem?  LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



You are funny!  You feel and bumped your head!! Hilarious!


----------



## momjules

Fell.  Duh!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> My New Year's resolution is to shop from my own closet and try to stay bag content. I purchased a few things this last month, trying to decide if I am keeping a couple or sending them back. This year I have acquired many new bags, I think next year I am going to try harder to keep my obsession in check. I still love all my beauties and there is no reason I shouldn't be content [emoji1] [emoji319] [emoji322]



This is only fun for the wallet. It's not fun for the forum or the economy. [emoji23] I am going to try to do this too though. Let's see how it goes. [emoji28]


----------



## Twoboyz

Satcheldoll said:


> I don't think I made it a whole week from the time I said I was done for this year and the foreseeable future. I fell off and bumped my head hard. Ordered four bags in less than 24 hours. Three of the four are curiosity and "good deal" purchases. We'll see how many I keep. Hmmm... I wonder if I have a problem?  LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> If I post in this thread and claim any shred of "bag content ", it's a sure sign I will be purchasing something soon .



Uh oh...I think I'm in trouble! [emoji23]


----------



## Satcheldoll

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh don't I know it...... I only said I would "try" lol. The struggle is real ladies..... I have two bags packaged and ready to possibly go back,  but I haven't yet taken them to UPS. Having a hard time letting them go. Maybe I will wait till after Christmas and see what Santa brings.
> 
> I swear my downfall isnt the store, or even Macys. I hardly ever go to the mall. Its Ilovedooney and Dooney websites that get me, ugh.


It's my downfall too. I don't have a Macy's, Lord & Taylor or live near an outlet to see the bags I might be interested in. That's why I ordered the four. They were on a pretty good sale and it was the only way I could see them and possibly get a decent price.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> My New Year's resolution is to shop from my own closet and try to stay bag content. I purchased a few things this last month, trying to decide if I am keeping a couple or sending them back. This year I have acquired many new bags, I think next year I am going to try harder to keep my obsession in check. I still love all my beauties and there is no reason I shouldn't be content [emoji1] [emoji319] [emoji322]


I'm going to work on this too. I really need to stay off the websites as the sales tend to do me in.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Well, two out of the four are going back. The final one hasn't arrived but I'm sure it's going back too (unless my coworker likes it and wants to buy it). I have one bag on pre-order that's not suppose to ship until January, so technically it's a 2017 purchase.  I'm thinking about canceling that one. Now if I could just get that Longchamp crossbody out of my head...

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> I'm going to work on this too. I really need to stay off the websites as the sales tend to do me in.


I just got a new phone yesterday and I am going to try and not install TPF app, as it should help me not purchase bags. I look at everyone's new bags and want one....Means I won't be able to check the forum as often, but we are moving again and moving and storing bags is no fun. We are going to buy a smaller house so storage will be more of an issue than it is now.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> I just got a new phone yesterday and I am going to try and not install TPF app, as it should help me not purchase bags. I look at everyone's new bags and want one....Means I won't be able to check the forum as often, but we are moving again and moving and storing bags is no fun. We are going to buy a smaller house so storage will be more of an issue than it is now.


Good luck on your move MrsKC.  It will take the fun out of buying new handbags,  for a while.  But once you are settled,   I'm sure  you will be back.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Good luck on your move MrsKC.  It will take the fun out of buying new handbags,  for a while.  But once you are settled,   I'm sure  you will be back.


Thanks LJ, we need to sell our house first, hopefully that buyer will come along soon! Have a great New Year!


----------



## swags

I haven't bought a bag since last year!


----------



## Twoboyz

Good luck everyone! I gave myself a 3 bag limit this year. Let's see how it goes. Also I am saving for something that is not a Dooney [emoji15].  It's going to be a long year....


----------



## Satcheldoll

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck everyone! I gave myself a 3 bag limit this year. Let's see how it goes. Also I am saving for something that is not a Dooney [emoji15].  It's going to be a long year....


Good luck! I'm trying not to buy any this year and just enjoy the ones that I have. Oh boy it's going to be hard. I still have a few bags on my wishlist, but trying to hold out.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Help! I'm in jeopardy of falling off again. Brahmin (my other favorite line) has launched their spring collection and I'm lusting after 7 bags. Now dooney has to go and have 20% off. I think I can hold out on the Dooney 20% isn't alot. But I know I would bite the bullet and pay full price for the Brahmin. Sheesh it's just January. I don't think I'm going to make it this year.


----------



## DBLover318

Girl, I hear you on that one!  I started a ban myself this year and already fell off.  I bought a Portofino Satchel in Pearl Grey last week.  
We just have to try again!  Say February 1.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Satcheldoll said:


> Help! I'm in jeopardy of falling off again. Brahmin (my other favorite line) has launched their spring collection and I'm lusting after 7 bags. Now dooney has to go and have 20% off. I think I can hold out on the Dooney 20% isn't alot. But I know I would bite the bullet and pay full price for the Brahmin. Sheesh it's just January. I don't think I'm going to make it this year.


Think of the sales just around the corner.... President's Day.  Maybe that will hold you till then and you can see what kind of treasures you can find on sale.  Are you near a Brahmin outlet?


----------



## Twoboyz

Satcheldoll said:


> Help! I'm in jeopardy of falling off again. Brahmin (my other favorite line) has launched their spring collection and I'm lusting after 7 bags. Now dooney has to go and have 20% off. I think I can hold out on the Dooney 20% isn't alot. But I know I would bite the bullet and pay full price for the Brahmin. Sheesh it's just January. I don't think I'm going to make it this year.





DBLover318 said:


> Girl, I hear you on that one!  I started a ban myself this year and already fell off.  I bought a Portofino Satchel in Pearl Grey last week.
> We just have to try again!  Say February 1.



Temptation is all around us! Good luck [emoji256].


----------



## Satcheldoll

lavenderjunkie said:


> Think of the sales just around the corner.... President's Day.  Maybe that will hold you till then and you can see what kind of treasures you can find on sale.  Are you near a Brahmin outlet?


Not even close! I'm in Nebraska. I'm limited to online, department stores or calling the Brahmin boutiques. I've yet to place an order with the outlets.


----------



## Satcheldoll

DBLover318 said:


> Girl, I hear you on that one!  I started a ban myself this year and already fell off.  I bought a Portofino Satchel in Pearl Grey last week.
> We just have to try again!  Say February 1.


I bought the same one and returned it. It was too big for what I needed but it sure was pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Satcheldoll said:


> Not even close! I'm in Nebraska. I'm limited to online, department stores or calling the Brahmin boutiques. I've yet to place an order with the outlets.


I've gotten excellent service from the Brahmin outlet in Palm Beach, Fl.  The manager, Amanda. has
been great to work with over the phone.  She will send pictures of handbags you are interested in seeing.
And you can ask her to add you to her email list to be notified about sales.  I've ordered quite a few handbags
by phone from that outlet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Satcheldoll said:


> Help! I'm in jeopardy of falling off again. Brahmin (my other favorite line) has launched their spring collection and I'm lusting after 7 bags. Now dooney has to go and have 20% off. I think I can hold out on the Dooney 20% isn't alot. But I know I would bite the bullet and pay full price for the Brahmin. Sheesh it's just January. I don't think I'm going to make it this year.



Oh yes SD, I got that Brahmin email too. Gorgeous! But I have patience to hold back until they hit the outlets. Stunning though. I can see why you have an eye on 7. Call the outlet, they have some stunners there too.
And I agree, 20% off on Dooney site is easy to pass on.


----------



## Satcheldoll

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've gotten excellent service from the Brahmin outlet in Palm Beach, Fl.  The manager, Amanda. has
> been great to work with over the phone.  She will send pictures of handbags you are interested in seeing.
> And you can ask her to add you to her email list to be notified about sales.  I've ordered quite a few handbags
> by phone from that outlet.


Thanks! I have a two contacts for the boutiques in Dallas and Newport. I'll add this one to my list.[emoji1]


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh yes SD, I got that Brahmin email too. Gorgeous! But I have patience to hold back until they hit the outlets. Stunning though. I can see why you have an eye on 7. Call the outlet, they have some stunners there too.
> And I agree, 20% off on Dooney site is easy to pass on.


I'm going to try and hold out. The outlets do have some pretty ones. I'm in a Facebook group and have seen the gorgeous eye candy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm going to try and hold out. The outlets do have some pretty ones. I'm in a Facebook group and have seen the gorgeous eye candy.


I am probably in the same group, LOL!


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> I am probably in the same group, LOL!


Haha! I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Lovely.Purse

I've been eyeing the Florentine Satchel in black and a Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in oak...let's see if I can keep it to just those two this year! Wallets are another issue entirely though. 

In the meantime I've rediscovered my navy Ralph Lauren Sloan Street Dome Satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lovely.Purse said:


> I've been eyeing the Florentine Satchel in black and a Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in oak...let's see if I can keep it to just those two this year! Wallets are another issue entirely though.
> 
> In the meantime I've rediscovered my navy Ralph Lauren Sloan Street Dome Satchel.


It's hard to stay strong.  Good luck.


----------



## Christen M.

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's hard to stay strong.  Good luck.



I was in love with it for months and finally broke down and purchased it several months ago. I haven't had the urge to buy one since and the quality is really great as far as the newer designs go.


----------



## BadWolf10

One month into my bag ban and going strong. [emoji3] I have been getting my bags out every week or so to remind myself of the beauties I already own. I am actually feeling very good about not purchasing anything. In fact, I think I might sell a few wallets. After posting on another thread and receiving some great feedback, I feel good about whittling down my wallet collection. I just dont need so many wallets, and I find I dont switch bags as often because I just don't want to deal with changing wallets. If I use mostly one wallet, then I can enjoy my bags more often.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> One month into my bag ban and going strong. [emoji3] I have been getting my bags out every week or so to remind myself of the beauties I already own. I am actually feeling very good about not purchasing anything. In fact, I think I might sell a few wallets. After posting on another thread and receiving some great feedback, I feel good about whittling down my wallet collection. I just dont need so many wallets, and I find I dont switch bags as often because I just don't want to deal with changing wallets. If I use mostly one wallet, then I can enjoy my bags more often.



That's great BW! Enjoying all of my bags has been helping me too. I'm really feeling content too. I think that's a good strategy. Good luck!


----------



## DBLover318

Twoboyz said:


> That's great BW! Enjoying all of my bags has been helping me too. I'm really feeling content too. I think that's a good strategy. Good luck!


Me too!  Lately I've been using bags I haven't used in awhile (and some I had forgotten I have - which says how many I own!) and it's like using brand new bags! 
I'm quite enjoying it, actually!


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> That's great BW! Enjoying all of my bags has been helping me too. I'm really feeling content too. I think that's a good strategy. Good luck!


Thanks!!


----------



## BadWolf10

So..... a week into the second month of my bag ban, and I am thinking of breaking it [emoji44]. I want to get the new Patterson hobo..... but if I sell one of my bags and then purchase,  does that count as breaking my ban?? Lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So..... a week into the second month of my bag ban, and I am thinking of breaking it [emoji44]. I want to get the new Patterson hobo..... but if I sell one of my bags and then purchase,  does that count as breaking my ban?? Lol


No, it's an exchange.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The loud thud you heard earlier tonight was me.   I bought 2 new handbags on ILD... the Bordeaux Toscana satchel and the Purple Barlow.  If you want to avoid temptation,  don't look at ILD or check out the clearance items.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> The loud thud you heard earlier tonight was me.   I bought 2 new handbags on ILD... the Bordeaux Toscana satchel and the Purple Barlow.  If you want to avoid temptation,  don't look at ILD or check out the clearance items.


Gorgeous bags and great colors.... sometimes the sale is worth it[emoji6]


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> The loud thud you heard earlier tonight was me.   I bought 2 new handbags on ILD... the Bordeaux Toscana satchel and the Purple Barlow.  If you want to avoid temptation,  don't look at ILD or check out the clearance items.



Thanks for the warning, but in this forum your words just make us go to ILD right after we read your post! 

Congrats on your new Toscana and Barlow!


----------



## DBLover318

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the warning, but in this forum your words just make us go to ILD right after we read your post!
> 
> Congrats on your new Toscana and Barlow!


That's exactly what I did!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> That's exactly what I did!


----------



## DBLover318

RuedeNesle said:


>


So much for being bag content, huh?  
I haven't quite completed the order for the Suede Satchel in Tomato yet but I feel it's coming.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> So much for being bag content, huh?
> I haven't quite completed the order for the Suede Satchel in Tomato yet but I feel it's coming.


I'm sorry, I would have replied to your post sooner, but I was stalking ILD, QVC, Macy's, Dillard's..........! Yeah, so much for being bag content! 
The suede satchel is beautiful in tomato! Can't you picture yourself carrying it?   Good luck deciding!


----------



## DBLover318

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry, I would have replied to your post sooner, but I was stalking ILD, QVC, Macy's, Dillard's..........! Yeah, so much for being bag content!
> The suede satchel is beautiful in tomato! Can't you picture yourself carrying it?   Good luck deciding!


Yes, I very much can.  I'll be battling this all day.  Sheesh!  
Thanks - I certainly need the luck!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> Yes, I very much can.  I'll be battling this all day.  Sheesh!
> Thanks - I certainly need the luck!!


Put it in your cart. If you get to "submit" or whatever the final click is and you're not completely excited about clicking that button, remove it from your cart and step away. Sometimes I need to get that far just to make me realize my gut is telling me this is not a purchase I should make right now. It doesn't mean I don't love the bag, it just means I'm being too impulsive.


----------



## DBLover318

RuedeNesle said:


> Put it in your cart. If you get to "submit" or whatever the final click is and you're not completely excited about clicking that button, remove it from your cart and step away. Sometimes I need to get that far just to make me realize my gut is telling me this is not a purchase I should make right now. It doesn't mean I don't love the bag, it just means I'm being too impulsive.


You're absolutely right.  I have it in my cart and will try to distract myself with something else - like work, lol.
I have now closed out of it.  At this time I cannot justify the cost so it's best I don't do it.  It's $206 with the tax which is more that I want to spend.  If the bag was $106 it would already be on the way to me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> You're absolutely right.  I have it in my cart and will try to distract myself with something else - like work, lol.
> I have now closed out of it.  At this time I cannot justify the cost so it's best I don't do it.  It's $206 with the tax which is more that I want to spend.  If the bag was $106 it would already be on the way to me.



Sounds like you just made your decision! I agree, this is not the one.  Now it can move over for the one that's going to take your breath away!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DBLover318 said:


> You're absolutely right.  I have it in my cart and will try to distract myself with something else - like work, lol.
> I have now closed out of it.  At this time I cannot justify the cost so it's best I don't do it.  It's $206 with the tax which is more that I want to spend.  If the bag was $106 it would already be on the way to me.


Suede logo lock in dark blue is at a really great price on ILD.  Don't know if that style works for you.


----------



## DBLover318

I did check it out, LJ.  I don't really care for the logo lock in suede.
Thanks though!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DBLover318 said:


> I did check it out, LJ.  I don't really care for the logo lock in suede.
> Thanks though!


ok.  You should get the bag you want,  when it's at the right price for you.   Don't forget the $25 coupon now on ILD,
SWEET25.


----------



## DBLover318

I will - thanks!!


----------



## BadWolf10

So I pulled the trigger, I ordered the Patterson hobo in persimmon. It shipped yesterday so hopefully it will be here next week.... if it's love, I will list a bag on ebay,  one in one out


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> So I pulled the trigger, I ordered the Patterson hobo in persimmon. It shipped yesterday so hopefully it will be here next week.... if it's love, I will list a bag on ebay,  one in one out



Hi BW!
YAY! I hope she's love! I admire your commitment to "one in, one out"! I can't wait to know if Ms. Patterson is keeper!


----------



## Satcheldoll

BadWolf10 said:


> So I pulled the trigger, I ordered the Patterson hobo in persimmon. It shipped yesterday so hopefully it will be here next week.... if it's love, I will list a bag on ebay,  one in one out


I fully support your decision. [emoji1] 
I have a list of some I'm going to let go. Hope you love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> So I pulled the trigger, I ordered the Patterson hobo in persimmon. It shipped yesterday so hopefully it will be here next week.... if it's love, I will list a bag on ebay,  one in one out



Yay! I hope you love it and I like your strategy. I think I'm going to adopt that as well. [emoji4]


----------



## luvlux64

I love this thread. But I'm not there yet [emoji12]. I started with my very first High End Designer handbag just before I turned 40. I DID have those Coach, D&B, Kate Spade & MK but gave them away as soon as I got my first LV 2 years ago. I am not "Bag Content" yet but I think I am "Designer Content". I made sure I had a set of Prada (Bag, SLGs, etc), LV & soon moving on to Chanel [emoji173]. I do keep all my non China made bags as they are bought with sentimental values. Good luck everyone [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

luvlux64 said:


> I love this thread. But I'm not there yet [emoji12]. I started with my very first High End Designer handbag just before I turned 40. I DID have those Coach, D&B, Kate Spade & MK but gave them away as soon as I got my first LV 2 years ago. I am not "Bag Content" yet but I think I am "Designer Content". I made sure I had a set of Prada (Bag, SLGs, etc), LV & soon moving on to Chanel [emoji173]. I do keep all my non China made bags as they are bought with sentimental values. Good luck everyone [emoji4]



It sounds like you have a nice collection [emoji4] Trust me... if I could afford it I would probably not be Bag content there either. [emoji4] Enjoy!


----------



## DBLover318

lavenderjunkie said:


> ok.  You should get the bag you want,  when it's at the right price for you.   Don't forget the $25 coupon now on ILD,
> SWEET25.


Okay, this morning I saw on ILD the Suede Satchel in Tomato that I've been lusting after is now $184 (down from $219) and using the SWEET25 coupon, I got it for $168.14 (which includes the tax).  
I HAD to buy it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> Okay, this morning I saw on ILD the Suede Satchel in Tomato that I've been lusting after is now $184 (down from $219) and using the SWEET25 coupon, I got it for $168.14 (which includes the tax).
> I HAD to buy it.



Mornin' DBL!
And you sound excited about it, which means it was meant to be! Congrats! I can't wait to see pics and read what you think of her!


----------



## BadWolf10

DBLover318 said:


> Okay, this morning I saw on ILD the Suede Satchel in Tomato that I've been lusting after is now $184 (down from $219) and using the SWEET25 coupon, I got it for $168.14 (which includes the tax).
> I HAD to buy it.


I agree with RN, it was meant to be! It's awesome that you found such a great deal too, woohoo!!


----------



## Twoboyz

DBLover318 said:


> Okay, this morning I saw on ILD the Suede Satchel in Tomato that I've been lusting after is now $184 (down from $219) and using the SWEET25 coupon, I got it for $168.14 (which includes the tax).
> I HAD to buy it.



I agree with the others. This was a smart buy that you just had to jump on since you've been lusting after it. You waited for the deal and you got it! Yay! I can't wait for the reveal. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

So I fell off again, lol.  I am taking a trip to Dallas in a month, so I was looking for a crossbody that could hold my wallet and still be small. I decided on this cutie pie. I looked at the outlet first,  with the 25 off, she is only $74. So excited!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> So I fell off again, lol.  I am taking a trip to Dallas in a month, so I was looking for a crossbody that could hold my wallet and still be small. I decided on this cutie pie. I looked at the outlet first,  with the 25 off, she is only $74. So excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604447



BW, you're killing meeeeeee! I swear, no lie! I've been looking at this bag ALL weekend! I even watched "Deb Storybags" youtube video a few times. (Good video if you want to know what you can fit in it for your trip.) This morning I finally decided to let her go and enjoy the two Bitsy bags I just bought, both less than a month ago.  Just when I thought the monkey was off my back..............!  And all this was before you just reminded me about the $25 off! (I don't remember the code. Don't tell me.)

Congrats! I probably should buy it now since I know seeing your reveal pics are just going to bring the monkey back!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> BW, you're killing meeeeeee! I swear, no lie! I've been looking at this bag ALL weekend! I even watched "Deb Storybags" youtube video a few times. (Good video if you want to know what you can fit in it for your trip.) This morning I finally decided to let her go and enjoy the two Bitsy bags I just bought, both less than a month ago.  Just when I thought the monkey was off my back..............!  And all this was before you just reminded me about the $25 off! (I don't remember the code. Don't tell me.)
> 
> Congrats! I probably should buy it now since I know seeing your reveal pics are just going to bring the monkey back![emoji2]


Lol, I was stalking her all weekend. I was going to get the letter carrier, but I just dont think I can fit what I want to in her. But this one, she will be a keeper  If you need the code let me know,  I will be your enabler, haha!![emoji6]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, I was stalking her all weekend. I was going to get the letter carrier, but I just dont think I can fit what I want to in her. But this one, she will be a keeper  If you need the code let me know,  I will be your enabler, haha!![emoji6]


C'mon BW! You know me better than that! Right after I sent my post I went back through this thread and found the code!  It's sitting in my cart now, waiting for me to make my final decision!


----------



## DBLover318

Twoboyz said:


> I agree with the others. This was a smart buy that you just had to jump on since you've been lusting after it. You waited for the deal and you got it! Yay! I can't wait for the reveal. [emoji4]


Thanks all!  I'm super excited to get it and show you!  
Stay tuned!


----------



## DBLover318

RuedeNesle said:


> BW, you're killing meeeeeee! I swear, no lie! I've been looking at this bag ALL weekend! I even watched "Deb Storybags" youtube video a few times. (Good video if you want to know what you can fit in it for your trip.) This morning I finally decided to let her go and enjoy the two Bitsy bags I just bought, both less than a month ago.  Just when I thought the monkey was off my back..............!  And all this was before you just reminded me about the $25 off! (I don't remember the code. Don't tell me.)
> 
> Congrats! I probably should buy it now since I know seeing your reveal pics are just going to bring the monkey back!


Hey, it's super easy to do, though.  I did it!  And I'm supposed to be on a bag ban.
Using the SWEET25 code to get the $25 off....
Yes, I am an enabler.


----------



## DBLover318

RuedeNesle said:


> C'mon BW! You know me better than that! Right after I sent my post I went back through this thread and found the code!  It's sitting in my cart now, waiting for me to make my final decision!


Make the final decision!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> C'mon BW! You know me better than that! Right after I sent my post I went back through this thread and found the code!  It's sitting in my cart now, waiting for me to make my final decision!


[emoji2] lol.... think of this way.... the 25 off is only good thru tomorrow,  right? So you could order it, and if you change your mind, you can send her back


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> Hey, it's super easy to do, though.  I did it!  And I'm supposed to be on a bag ban.
> Using the SWEET25 code to get the $25 off....
> Yes, I am an enabler.


That's why I love this forum, it's a "No Fault" Zone. 



DBLover318 said:


> Make the final decision!



My only hesitation is, once I get a bag style in red the other colors get banished to the closet. That's why I try to start with red if I really like a certain style.  But Ross only had the Zebra Bitsy, and the closest color to red on ebay was her cuz cranberry. I know if I buy cherry now my two new bags will probably not see sunlight for a long time.  So I'm going to (try to) sit on my hands and enjoy these two for a (little) while longer.**
**DISCLAIMER: The opinion of this poster is subject to change without notice.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> [emoji2] lol.... think of this way.... the 25 off is only good thru tomorrow,  right? So you could order it, and if you change your mind, you can send her back


 I love the way you think! Except my home is designated as a "Safe Haven" for handbags. The delivery person knows s/he can leave them at my door and will never see the box again.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DBLover318 said:


> Okay, this morning I saw on ILD the Suede Satchel in Tomato that I've been lusting after is now $184 (down from $219) and using the SWEET25 coupon, I got it for $168.14 (which includes the tax).
> I HAD to buy it.


congratulations.  Glad you found a better price for the bag you have been wanting.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> So I fell off again, lol.  I am taking a trip to Dallas in a month, so I was looking for a crossbody that could hold my wallet and still be small. I decided on this cutie pie. I looked at the outlet first,  with the 25 off, she is only $74. So excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604447



So cute BW! I think it will be perfect. I love the vibrant red.


----------



## southernbelle82

I just love falling off the wagon, which I did Sunday when I ordered a pebble crossbody in calypso. She arrived today and is perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> I just love falling off the wagon, which I did Sunday when I ordered a pebble crossbody in calypso. She arrived today and is perfect for spring and summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606726


Love!! I have been wondering what that color looks like in person. So pretty for spring!


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> Love!! I have been wondering what that color looks like in person. So pretty for spring!



She photographs a bit more baby blue as oppose to an aqua with a smidge of a green undertone like she is in person.


----------



## BadWolf10

I cant remember if I updated this thread, I posted in another thread..... the Patterson Paige was a big no. She is adorable and I LOVE the persimmon shade in this leather, but that strap was a nope. I have had my persimmon hobo on sale for over a month (i had already listed her before I discovered Patterson) and I am getting no bites. So I am thinking of trading her in. Maybe for a Patterson penelope.
... gonna have to think on it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Well, ban fail! Ordered two bags and another on pre-order. Does it count if they're not yet in my possession? LOL

My justification... one is a limited edition from Coach runway show (if my order can be fulfilled) another is a style and color that might be discontinued got it over 60% off. The last pre-order is a curiosity purchase. I get in trouble with those, but I already think it's going back and it won't ship until March. The struggle is real!


----------



## momjules

I know the struggle too! I just ordered qvcs tsv for march 4
I fell off the wagon too.
That's my life. On and off.


----------



## Satcheldoll

momjules said:


> I know the struggle too! I just ordered qvcs tsv for march 4
> I fell off the wagon too.
> That's my life. On and off.


Of course I had to go look up the TSV! It looks like the Saffiano version of the Patterson Penelope. I like that it has an outside zippered pocket. I hope you like it. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Satcheldoll said:


> Of course I had to go look up the TSV! It looks like the Saffiano version of the Patterson Penelope. I like that it has an outside zippered pocket. I hope you like it. [emoji4]


I had to look it up too. I am drooling over the rose quartz color. So pretty [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

Just left Von Maur after looking. I am going to just wait on the Patterson line for now. But my little red Dillen is due for delivery today


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> I know the struggle too! I just ordered qvcs tsv for march 4
> I fell off the wagon too.
> That's my life. On and off.



Yay!! [emoji322] Okay now I need to go find this new TSV!


----------



## BadWolf10

I think the wagon left without me. I haven't seen it for a while [emoji13] . Ordered Kimberly in Hot Pink for my Dallas trip, then I ordered the Aimee in Hot Pink (hello spring!!!l), Kendall in Red, and zip around phone wristlet in Light Blue


----------



## Satcheldoll

BadWolf10 said:


> I think the wagon left without me. I haven't seen it for a while [emoji13] . Ordered Kimberly in Hot Pink for my Dallas trip, then I ordered the Aimee in Hot Pink (hello spring!!!l), Kendall in Red, and zip around phone wristlet in Light Blue


Wow! The wagon is long gone. [emoji1] 
But it left me too. I bought 5 bags this weekend. One I already know is going back. We'll see about the others. I did sell one bag on my purge list this week. Yay!

Which Aimee size did you get? That one is on my list.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I think the wagon left without me. I haven't seen it for a while [emoji13] . Ordered Kimberly in Hot Pink for my Dallas trip, then I ordered the Aimee in Hot Pink (hello spring!!!l), Kendall in Red, and zip around phone wristlet in Light Blue


I'm on  a buying spree too.  All spring colors.  We are all tired of winter.  Enjoy all your new handbags.


----------



## BadWolf10

Satcheldoll said:


> Wow! The wagon is long gone. [emoji1]
> But it left me too. I bought 5 bags this weekend. One I already know is going back. We'll see about the others. I did sell one bag on my purge list this week. Yay!
> 
> Which Aimee size did you get? That one is on my list.


I ordered the medium Aimee,  I think she will be closest in size to the kendall. When she gets here, I will post some pics. 

Yay for selling a bag  I have sold all the bags I had on my purge list. It's a good feeling


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> I just love falling off the wagon, which I did Sunday when I ordered a pebble crossbody in calypso. She arrived today and is perfect for spring and summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606726


What a lovely bag SB! The more I see this color, the more I am wanting something in it. I have been eyeing the Saffiano Zip Zip but not sure it is me. Must think about that one a bit more. Of course, then it will be gone...as usual. LOL!


----------



## Scully Piper

I felt like I was getting out of control with my purse collection so on January 1st of this year, I told myself I will not buy any purse for the next 30 days.  Then go one month at a time from there.  My husband laughed when I said I am putting myself on PAA (Purse Addicts Anonymous).  He said he will support me as long as I allow him to veto my decision if a purse is absolutely too good to pass up.  I unsubscribed my email address from any store that sells purses and I uninstalled my TPF app on my phone. This is the first time since January 1st that I've logged back on to TPF.  I was having serious withdrawals this morning. Well I was successful in January.  Then came February and my husband bought me a Danielle Nicole Tinkerbell purse (I'm a big Disney fan).  He said it doesn't violate my PAA status since he bought it for Valentines which I thought was very sweet considering we usually don't buy each other anything for Valentines/Birthdays/Christmas.  We take a road trip and eat somewhere fancy.  Then Macys had the Michael Kors All in One Mercer purse on sale (from $358 to around $150 with tax included because of the sale and my rewards coupon).  My husband liked it so much he told me he is exercising his veto power. So I bought it.  So far I haven't bought anything this month.  I got 9 more months remaining this year.  I don't know how I will survive those months, not to mention the twice a year big sale from Gucci.  I love my husband but he sure sucks at being a sponsor....LOL!!!  Anyhoo thanks for letting me share my story =)


----------



## Scully Piper

southernbelle82 said:


> I just love falling off the wagon, which I did Sunday when I ordered a pebble crossbody in calypso. She arrived today and is perfect for spring and summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606726


What a lovely color!


----------



## Scully Piper

BadWolf10 said:


> So I fell off again, lol.  I am taking a trip to Dallas in a month, so I was looking for a crossbody that could hold my wallet and still be small. I decided on this cutie pie. I looked at the outlet first,  with the 25 off, she is only $74. So excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604447


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Too hard to resist!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Scully Piper said:


> I felt like I was getting out of control with my purse collection so on January 1st of this year, I told myself I will not buy any purse for the next 30 days.  Then go one month at a time from there.  My husband laughed when I said I am putting myself on PAA (Purse Addicts Anonymous).  He said he will support me as long as I allow him to veto my decision if a purse is absolutely too good to pass up.  I unsubscribed my email address from any store that sells purses and I uninstalled my TPF app on my phone. This is the first time since January 1st that I've logged back on to TPF.  I was having serious withdrawals this morning. Well I was successful in January.  Then came February and my husband bought me a Danielle Nicole Tinkerbell purse (I'm a big Disney fan).  He said it doesn't violate my PAA status since he bought it for Valentines which I thought was very sweet considering we usually don't buy each other anything for Valentines/Birthdays/Christmas.  We take a road trip and eat somewhere fancy.  Then Macys had the Michael Kors All in One Mercer purse on sale (from $358 to around $150 with tax included because of the sale and my rewards coupon).  My husband liked it so much he told me he is exercising his veto power. So I bought it.  So far I haven't bought anything this month.  I got 9 more months remaining this year.  I don't know how I will survive those months, not to mention the twice a year big sale from Gucci.  I love my husband but he sure sucks at being a sponsor....LOL!!!  Anyhoo thanks for letting me share my story =)


Stay strong.  Think of it this way,  every week that goes by with purchasing a new handbag is a success.  If you end up buying just a few a year (count on 1 hand)  then you have the devil under your control.  And your husband sounds like a gem.


----------



## Satcheldoll

All signs are pointing to being bag content. All the purchases that I've made have been disappointments. They've either been immediately returned or I've found a buyer so I don't have to be bothered with the return process. I currently have 3  bags that are definite returns and 2 that are pending a final decision. One pre-order I've canceled. I also have a list of bags to purge (just need to do it). The only bag I'm really feeling drawn to is the Alto Amalea (almost gave in and pre-ordered with the 20% but decided to wait).


----------



## Scully Piper

lavenderjunkie said:


> Stay strong.  Think of it this way,  every week that goes by with purchasing a new handbag is a success.  If you end up buying just a few a year (count on 1 hand)  then you have the devil under your control.  And your husband sounds like a gem.


Thank you so much for the encouragement =)


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> All signs are pointing to being bag content. All the purchases that I've made have been disappointments. They've either been immediately returned or I've found a buyer so I don't have to be bothered with the return process. I currently have 3  bags that are definite returns and 2 that are pending a final decision. One pre-order I've canceled. I also have a list of bags to purge (just need to do it). The only bag I'm really feeling drawn to is the Alto Amalea (almost gave in and pre-ordered with the 20% but decided to wait).


Yet another reason to cool my jets on the bag purchases. Just got done with a "battle" online chat for three of my returns. One of them was a purchase on behalf of a friend. Customer service tried to tell me my items were final sale. First of all there was no communication or documentation disclosing the items were going to be final sale. And second I don't buy final sale items without seeing them or trying them on first. Annoyed! First thing when I get home that box is getting taped up to be shipped out in the morning.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Satcheldoll said:


> Yet another reason to cool my jets on the bag purchases. Just got done with a "battle" online chat for three of my returns. One of them was a purchase on behalf of a friend. Customer service tried to tell me my items were final sale. First of all there was no communication or documentation disclosing the items were going to be final sale. And second I don't buy final sale items without seeing them or trying them on first. Annoyed! First thing when I get home that box is getting taped up to be shipped out in the morning.


I must say the final sale things is extremely irritating. It's like saying, we know something is wrong with the bag, we will not disclose that information, and we can care less about customer satisfaction because you are getting such a tremendous deal. Really now?


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> I must say the final sale things is extremely irritating. It's like saying, we know something is wrong with the bag, we will not disclose that information, and we can care less about customer satisfaction because you are getting such a tremendous deal. Really now?


Wow! Without seeing it, you just about quoted the lame excuse that was given to me in their initial response. She acted like she was doing me a favor to "make an exception because I contacted her multiple times about it".  You're darn right I'm going to contact you. You're trying to change your policy after the purchase was made. I only responded to the email trying to deny my return and wasn't sure if it went through because it got sent to me so I ended up doing an online chat with the same person. Definitely won't buy again from them due to the service. She had to back down because she knew she was wrong. There were no disclosures on the website during the sale, in the promotional email, my order confirmation or even when I put the items in my cart. Next time "she'll make sure the online shoppers know when these types of sales are final". Yuck! I work in advertising compliance and it's my job to ensure all the fine details and disclosures are included in any marketing or contracts. I apply that same analysis to my personal transactions. She was messing with the wrong lady today. Ok, thanks for putting up with my rant.


----------



## applecidered

Scully Piper said:


> I don't know how I will survive those months, not to mention the twice a year big sale from Gucci.



Hate to be the bearer of bad (or good?) news, but Gucci has done away with the semi-annual sales since winter 2016! I, too, couldn't help myself during those sales but with the new creative director, the sales are gone. At least there are the outlets?


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok.... dare I say it? Again, lol?? I think I may be bag content for now. I cannot say forever, because, well,  you know..... handbags. Lol. But I have a couple of satchels, several colors of hobos, two drawstrings, a crossbody, and a Flo. In all honesty,  that's really all I want right now. I am going to try to stick to a 6 month bag content hiatus. My birthday is at the end of September and if hubby buys a bag or gift card, well, then I'm a lucky lady[emoji256] [emoji4] . Same goes for Christmas.

I actually deleted the ebay app off of my phone so I wouldn't be tempted to browse. And I never get the emails anymore  (I have no idea why). When I have gone to the outlet lately, I have only purchased a crossbody that I specifically went shopping for. Before that, I went browsing and left 6 times without buying anything [emoji72].  

So, I am gonna give it a shot and just enjoy the bags I have. For now [emoji6]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok.... dare I say it? Again, lol?? I think I may be bag content for now. I cannot say forever, because, well,  you know..... handbags. Lol. But I have a couple of satchels, several colors of hobos, two drawstrings, a crossbody, and a Flo. In all honesty,  that's really all I want right now. I am going to try to stick to a 6 month bag content hiatus. My birthday is at the end of September and if hubby buys a bag or gift card, well, then I'm a lucky lady[emoji256] [emoji4] . Same goes for Christmas.
> 
> I actually deleted the ebay app off of my phone so I wouldn't be tempted to browse. And I never get the emails anymore  (I have no idea why). When I have gone to the outlet lately, I have only purchased a crossbody that I specifically went shopping for. Before that, I went browsing and left 6 times without buying anything [emoji72].
> 
> So, I am gonna give it a shot and just enjoy the bags I have. For now [emoji6]


Good luck.   We all need a rest sometimes.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok.... dare I say it? Again, lol?? I think I may be bag content for now. I cannot say forever, because, well,  you know..... handbags. Lol. But I have a couple of satchels, several colors of hobos, two drawstrings, a crossbody, and a Flo. In all honesty,  that's really all I want right now. I am going to try to stick to a 6 month bag content hiatus. My birthday is at the end of September and if hubby buys a bag or gift card, well, then I'm a lucky lady[emoji256] [emoji4] . Same goes for Christmas.
> 
> I actually deleted the ebay app off of my phone so I wouldn't be tempted to browse. And I never get the emails anymore  (I have no idea why). When I have gone to the outlet lately, I have only purchased a crossbody that I specifically went shopping for. Before that, I went browsing and left 6 times without buying anything [emoji72].
> 
> So, I am gonna give it a shot and just enjoy the bags I have. For now [emoji6]



Good luck BW!


----------



## DZK

Wow, this is quite a thread!  This is my first post here, so hello everyone   I've been a little overwhelmed by how many bags I have recently purchased, and how many I own in total, so....reading this thread has helped - it always helps just to know I'm not the only one!   I have always had an obsessive type of personality, but growing up, and even through most of my twenties and thirties, I never allowed myself to actually buy much of anything.  a) I was always taught not to, so I would end up just trying to find a cheaper "alternative" to whatever I had been originally drawn towards, or I just wouldn't allow myself to look enough to be drawn towards anything; and b) I always sensed that if I let myself start, I would end up collecting SO many things, and perhaps it would never end!  With that said, I can't believe the amount of joy and satisfaction I have felt finally just letting myself buy stuff I truly wanted, I actually treasure my possessions now, and I finally feel confident that it all looks and feels good together.  It has also been so fulfilling to discover and develop my sense of taste!  

But my worries have been.......1) Is this being materialistic?  Is it bad to be so materialistic?;  2) I would feel ashamed to have friends see my collections, they would just think I was wasteful, shallow, and vain; 3) I myself am shocked by how much I have spent, despite the fact that I never pay full price, I always get good discounts, and will often purchase because something is in limited stock so it feels like my only chance at that price for that bag; 3) What have I done financially?  Normally I am not cheap, but very practical with money - I save.  More than average, probably, because my parents taught me to.  Well.....I just spent a LOT.  First it was shoes (now I finally never have to browse for hours in search of that shoe that is cheap enough but pseudo fits an outfit for a particular occasion, though uncomfortable), then it was skirts, then it was blazers, then it was earrings, then it was necklaces, then bracelets, then perfumes, and now, at last, handbags.  I feel guilty/weird even typing that....but then, I also just didn't have much of those things before!  I can say....I don't get that feeling of tiring of one thing and then feeling the urge to buy the next - rather it's just this joy of discovering my own sense of taste, what I like, what I don't like, why, and then admiring my collections, and most of all, using my collections!  My obsessiveness doesn't help here, as I also get these compulsions about the styles, numbers, and colors of bags I need to have.  I look around, and I know I own in excess - way more than I could NEED.....but.....I can look so good rocking that bag!  And it looks so different from the other bags I have....you know that feeling?  

Anyway, so I ended up on the Dooney forum because I think that Dooneys are particularly addictive.  I am now waiting on 3 bags to arrive in the mail, and I think I am Dooney done for now.  The only danger is that there are a few colors in particular that I am in love with, and I have obsessively searched for the perfect bag for me in those colors, but haven't found them: elephant (in florentine leather), oyster, mauve, and graphite.  SO.....yeah, I'm going to just have to force myself to NOT LOOK anymore, because I have truly run out of space - I think I have exactly enough left just for the bags that are coming, lol!  The Dooney thing only just started....2-3 months ago?  Y'all won't believe how many Dooney's I have accumulated in the last few months that I have discovered Dooney.  What didn't help was that I immediately discovered how to get deals - normally I would have been scared off by the price!  But the discounts were significant, and I knew that the quality I was getting for those prices far surpassed what I would get for that price in other brands...so.....yeah   The other brands I have collected might seem kind of random - they are not as nice as Dooneys: Tignanello, Lucky Brand, Sondra Roberts, Betsey Johnson (the newer ones, not the nice pre-bankruptcy ones!), and then pairs of Anuschka, Fossil, Patricia Nash, Foley & Corinna, Born, and Emma Fox.  I get scared looking at them all, and yet also LOVE them.  Many I kind find online anymore, or at least not for the deals that I got them for 

As far as being bag content - I actually think I am.....NOW, after I already bought everything I wanted, lol!  So I don't know how much that counts.  I am HOPING it lasts, because I don't feeling slightly out of control, I am just drawn so strongly.  That did happen with the other items I collected - I seemed to stop after I felt I had everything I wanted, and then I no longer had the desire to even search anymore - then my obsession turned towards using the things I had collected 

I'm so happy to have found other Dooney lovers!  I have watched SO many youtube videos, I don't even know how many more there will be to watch.  But I think just seeing what bags others are buying or using today and hearing others talk about how much they appreciate their Dooneys will help satisfy my own love for bags, too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DZK said:


> Wow, this is quite a thread!  This is my first post here, so hello everyone   I've been a little overwhelmed by how many bags I have recently purchased, and how many I own in total, so....reading this thread has helped - it always helps just to know I'm not the only one!   I have always had an obsessive type of personality, but growing up, and even through most of my twenties and thirties, I never allowed myself to actually buy much of anything.  a) I was always taught not to, so I would end up just trying to find a cheaper "alternative" to whatever I had been originally drawn towards, or I just wouldn't allow myself to look enough to be drawn towards anything; and b) I always sensed that if I let myself start, I would end up collecting SO many things, and perhaps it would never end!  With that said, I can't believe the amount of joy and satisfaction I have felt finally just letting myself buy stuff I truly wanted, I actually treasure my possessions now, and I finally feel confident that it all looks and feels good together.  It has also been so fulfilling to discover and develop my sense of taste!
> 
> But my worries have been.......1) Is this being materialistic?  Is it bad to be so materialistic?;  2) I would feel ashamed to have friends see my collections, they would just think I was wasteful, shallow, and vain; 3) I myself am shocked by how much I have spent, despite the fact that I never pay full price, I always get good discounts, and will often purchase because something is in limited stock so it feels like my only chance at that price for that bag; 3) What have I done financially?  Normally I am not cheap, but very practical with money - I save.  More than average, probably, because my parents taught me to.  Well.....I just spent a LOT.  First it was shoes (now I finally never have to browse for hours in search of that shoe that is cheap enough but pseudo fits an outfit for a particular occasion, though uncomfortable), then it was skirts, then it was blazers, then it was earrings, then it was necklaces, then bracelets, then perfumes, and now, at last, handbags.  I feel guilty/weird even typing that....but then, I also just didn't have much of those things before!  I can say....I don't get that feeling of tiring of one thing and then feeling the urge to buy the next - rather it's just this joy of discovering my own sense of taste, what I like, what I don't like, why, and then admiring my collections, and most of all, using my collections!  My obsessiveness doesn't help here, as I also get these compulsions about the styles, numbers, and colors of bags I need to have.  I look around, and I know I own in excess - way more than I could NEED.....but.....I can look so good rocking that bag!  And it looks so different from the other bags I have....you know that feeling?
> 
> Anyway, so I ended up on the Dooney forum because I think that Dooneys are particularly addictive.  I am now waiting on 3 bags to arrive in the mail, and I think I am Dooney done for now.  The only danger is that there are a few colors in particular that I am in love with, and I have obsessively searched for the perfect bag for me in those colors, but haven't found them: elephant (in florentine leather), oyster, mauve, and graphite.  SO.....yeah, I'm going to just have to force myself to NOT LOOK anymore, because I have truly run out of space - I think I have exactly enough left just for the bags that are coming, lol!  The Dooney thing only just started....2-3 months ago?  Y'all won't believe how many Dooney's I have accumulated in the last few months that I have discovered Dooney.  What didn't help was that I immediately discovered how to get deals - normally I would have been scared off by the price!  But the discounts were significant, and I knew that the quality I was getting for those prices far surpassed what I would get for that price in other brands...so.....yeah   The other brands I have collected might seem kind of random - they are not as nice as Dooneys: Tignanello, Lucky Brand, Sondra Roberts, Betsey Johnson (the newer ones, not the nice pre-bankruptcy ones!), and then pairs of Anuschka, Fossil, Patricia Nash, Foley & Corinna, Born, and Emma Fox.  I get scared looking at them all, and yet also LOVE them.  Many I kind find online anymore, or at least not for the deals that I got them for
> 
> As far as being bag content - I actually think I am.....NOW, after I already bought everything I wanted, lol!  So I don't know how much that counts.  I am HOPING it lasts, because I don't feeling slightly out of control, I am just drawn so strongly.  That did happen with the other items I collected - I seemed to stop after I felt I had everything I wanted, and then I no longer had the desire to even search anymore - then my obsession turned towards using the things I had collected
> 
> I'm so happy to have found other Dooney lovers!  I have watched SO many youtube videos, I don't even know how many more there will be to watch.  But I think just seeing what bags others are buying or using today and hearing others talk about how much they appreciate their Dooneys will help satisfy my own love for bags, too.


*
DZK:*  WELCOME TO THE FORUM.  Many of us are obsessed with Dooneys,  at least at times.   Then we back away for a while and enjoy what we have,  before the buying starts again.  If you are financially responsible,  pay all your bills, save for the future, take care of your family, give to charity and have enough money left over,  then you get to spend that money on handbags.   Some people choose new cars, others eat out several times a week,  or stop at a bar with friends, or go on vacations, or to the theater, or collect something else.   Everyone has their thing.   Ours just happens to be handbags.
Enjoy your collection.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I wish I was bag content. This is insane.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *
> DZK:*  WELCOME TO THE FORUM.  Many of us are obsessed with Dooneys,  at least at times.   Then we back away for a while and enjoy what we have,  before the buying starts again.  If you are financially responsible,  pay all your bills, save for the future, take care of your family, give to charity and have enough money left over,  then you get to spend that money on handbags.   Some people choose new cars, others eat out several times a week,  or stop at a bar with friends, or go on vacations, or to the theater, or collect something else.   Everyone has their thing.   Ours just happens to be handbags.
> Enjoy your collection.


I completely agree with LJ. I have to say, the ladies on this forum,  and this thread, have helped tremendously with that. My hubby has an amazing car he likes to put money into. I like fabric (I'm a quilter) and purses. We pay our bills, take great care of our kids, have a 401k and a good life.  We choose to have these items/hobbies because we like them.  I used to have tons of Guess and Fossil handbags. Then Vera Bradley. And then I discovered Coach and sold all my other bags except for those that were gifts.... and then I found Dooney. I love, love, love my Dooneys. They are so timeless, classy and made with such good quality.  I have bought and sold a few (ok maybe more than a few) but I keep my collection within my personal comfort zone. I too can be particularly obsessive, but I am more and more aware of it.... my current obsession is red  and I have learned the bag styles and leathers that I prefer and I love every one of my bags. 

Welcome to the thread!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

DZK said:


> Wow, this is quite a thread!  This is my first post here, so hello everyone   I've been a little overwhelmed by how many bags I have recently purchased, and how many I own in total, so....reading this thread has helped - it always helps just to know I'm not the only one!   I have always had an obsessive type of personality, but growing up, and even through most of my twenties and thirties, I never allowed myself to actually buy much of anything.  a) I was always taught not to, so I would end up just trying to find a cheaper "alternative" to whatever I had been originally drawn towards, or I just wouldn't allow myself to look enough to be drawn towards anything; and b) I always sensed that if I let myself start, I would end up collecting SO many things, and perhaps it would never end!  With that said, I can't believe the amount of joy and satisfaction I have felt finally just letting myself buy stuff I truly wanted, I actually treasure my possessions now, and I finally feel confident that it all looks and feels good together.  It has also been so fulfilling to discover and develop my sense of taste!
> 
> But my worries have been.......1) Is this being materialistic?  Is it bad to be so materialistic?;  2) I would feel ashamed to have friends see my collections, they would just think I was wasteful, shallow, and vain; 3) I myself am shocked by how much I have spent, despite the fact that I never pay full price, I always get good discounts, and will often purchase because something is in limited stock so it feels like my only chance at that price for that bag; 3) What have I done financially?  Normally I am not cheap, but very practical with money - I save.  More than average, probably, because my parents taught me to.  Well.....I just spent a LOT.  First it was shoes (now I finally never have to browse for hours in search of that shoe that is cheap enough but pseudo fits an outfit for a particular occasion, though uncomfortable), then it was skirts, then it was blazers, then it was earrings, then it was necklaces, then bracelets, then perfumes, and now, at last, handbags.  I feel guilty/weird even typing that....but then, I also just didn't have much of those things before!  I can say....I don't get that feeling of tiring of one thing and then feeling the urge to buy the next - rather it's just this joy of discovering my own sense of taste, what I like, what I don't like, why, and then admiring my collections, and most of all, using my collections!  My obsessiveness doesn't help here, as I also get these compulsions about the styles, numbers, and colors of bags I need to have.  I look around, and I know I own in excess - way more than I could NEED.....but.....I can look so good rocking that bag!  And it looks so different from the other bags I have....you know that feeling?
> 
> Anyway, so I ended up on the Dooney forum because I think that Dooneys are particularly addictive.  I am now waiting on 3 bags to arrive in the mail, and I think I am Dooney done for now.  The only danger is that there are a few colors in particular that I am in love with, and I have obsessively searched for the perfect bag for me in those colors, but haven't found them: elephant (in florentine leather), oyster, mauve, and graphite.  SO.....yeah, I'm going to just have to force myself to NOT LOOK anymore, because I have truly run out of space - I think I have exactly enough left just for the bags that are coming, lol!  The Dooney thing only just started....2-3 months ago?  Y'all won't believe how many Dooney's I have accumulated in the last few months that I have discovered Dooney.  What didn't help was that I immediately discovered how to get deals - normally I would have been scared off by the price!  But the discounts were significant, and I knew that the quality I was getting for those prices far surpassed what I would get for that price in other brands...so.....yeah   The other brands I have collected might seem kind of random - they are not as nice as Dooneys: Tignanello, Lucky Brand, Sondra Roberts, Betsey Johnson (the newer ones, not the nice pre-bankruptcy ones!), and then pairs of Anuschka, Fossil, Patricia Nash, Foley & Corinna, Born, and Emma Fox.  I get scared looking at them all, and yet also LOVE them.  Many I kind find online anymore, or at least not for the deals that I got them for
> 
> As far as being bag content - I actually think I am.....NOW, after I already bought everything I wanted, lol!  So I don't know how much that counts.  I am HOPING it lasts, because I don't feeling slightly out of control, I am just drawn so strongly.  That did happen with the other items I collected - I seemed to stop after I felt I had everything I wanted, and then I no longer had the desire to even search anymore - then my obsession turned towards using the things I had collected
> 
> I'm so happy to have found other Dooney lovers!  I have watched SO many youtube videos, I don't even know how many more there will be to watch.  But I think just seeing what bags others are buying or using today and hearing others talk about how much they appreciate their Dooneys will help satisfy my own love for bags, too.



Did I write this? [emoji23] Welcome to the forum! 
I for one can so relate and there are probably many others. You are not alone. Enjoy your collection. I think an obsession of using the things you have collected is a good one! [emoji4]


----------



## DZK

Thank you all for welcoming me, not judging, and for the sound advice


----------



## Nebo

DZK said:


> Thank you all for welcoming me, not judging, and for the sound advice



Hi and welcome!

You are at the right place, no judgment here 

I had a small collection of Dooneys ( compared to some of our members) and I find them to be beautiful, timeless but also a great investment. Here is why.. when I realized a lot of my bags I bought because the deal was amazing, but I didnt really love love the style or didnt wear it at all within a year, I sold those. And I  got my money back and I made some more on each and every Dooney I sold.

Be proud of your collection and the fact that you are enjoying it so much!


----------



## DZK

Nebo said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> You are at the right place, no judgment here
> 
> I had a small collection of Dooneys ( compared to some of our members) and I find them to be beautiful, timeless but also a great investment. Here is why.. when I realized a lot of my bags I bought because the deal was amazing, but I didnt really love love the style or didnt wear it at all within a year, I sold those. And I  got my money back and I made some more on each and every Dooney I sold.
> 
> Be proud of your collection and the fact that you are enjoying it so much!


That is such a great point with Dooneys!  When I first started buying handbags, I was buying Tignanello - the first ones I had gotten were from a while back, and the quality was nice!  But then I bought a bunch on ebay and found the quality wasn't so good anymore, and also found that certain looks/colors just didn't go with my wardrobe/lifestyle (experimenting phase .  When I tried to resell them in pristine/new condition, I couldn't even sell most of them, unless I maybe cut the price so low that I would be paying more for shipping.  So finally I donated them - to a good cause, the Humane Society charity shop! - so I really lost a bunch of that money, though hopefully the animals benefited.  Now with Dooneys, I can definitely see from ebay that these Dooneys can be sold again and cherished again by someone else at a fair price


----------



## Nebo

DZK said:


> That is such a great point with Dooneys!  When I first started buying handbags, I was buying Tignanello - the first ones I had gotten were from a while back, and the quality was nice!  But then I bought a bunch on ebay and found the quality wasn't so good anymore, and also found that certain looks/colors just didn't go with my wardrobe/lifestyle (experimenting phase .  When I tried to resell them in pristine/new condition, I couldn't even sell most of them, unless I maybe cut the price so low that I would be paying more for shipping.  So finally I donated them - to a good cause, the Humane Society charity shop! - so I really lost a bunch of that money, though hopefully the animals benefited.  Now with Dooneys, I can definitely see from ebay that these Dooneys can be sold again and cherished again by someone else at a fair price



You donated them to a great cause, that is really amazing.

But, yeah, you will find that you can re sell Dooney and really get your money back. Also, Dooney company offers a trade in- you can send in your bag and they will evaluate the bag and give you a credit to buy a new one, max up to 50% off for a bag in really good condition. Either way, they are really an investment.

I felt a bit bad parting with my bags, but I am not a collector so I was very happy to get a positive feedback from people who bought them and to know they have great new homes


----------



## DZK

Nebo said:


> You donated them to a great cause, that is really amazing.
> 
> But, yeah, you will find that you can re sell Dooney and really get your money back. Also, Dooney company offers a trade in- you can send in your bag and they will evaluate the bag and give you a credit to buy a new one, max up to 50% off for a bag in really good condition. Either way, they are really an investment.
> 
> I felt a bit bad parting with my bags, but I am not a collector so I was very happy to get a positive feedback from people who bought them and to know they have great new homes


Wow, thanks for the tip about trading in - those are the kinds of tidbits I'd like to learn here on the forum   I think I just happened to get into Dooneys during a time when there were lots of sales going on via multiple websites, but that seems to have died down.  I'm figuring there might be times of year that they come out with new styles, or more sales, etc.  Also, there is an outlet a couple of hours from me, though I have never been - I'm not sure if there are certain types of bags that they are more or less likely to have at an outlet...ooops, there I go, talking about shopping instead of bag contentedness!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DZK said:


> Wow, thanks for the tip about trading in - those are the kinds of tidbits I'd like to learn here on the forum   I think I just happened to get into Dooneys during a time when there were lots of sales going on via multiple websites, but that seems to have died down.  I'm figuring there might be times of year that they come out with new styles, or more sales, etc.  Also, there is an outlet a couple of hours from me, though I have never been - I'm not sure if there are certain types of bags that they are more or less likely to have at an outlet...ooops, there I go, talking about shopping instead of bag contentedness!


DZK:  just want you to know that the outlets will ship some of their handbags, at outlet prices, for phone orders..   What can be shipped varies by style and color and changes often.   But if there is something particular you like,  get the Dooney style # and call any of the outlets to see if they have it and if it can be shipped.  Then,  if you like the price, you can place a phone order.   Just be aware that for most outlet purchases there are limited return options (credit only) and all clearance items are final sale.   So ask about the specific item you are ordering just so you know.  Also ask the sales associate to check over the condition carefully and tell you about any defects/issues.    Sorry if I've made it easier to buy more.   But we like to share here on the forum.


----------



## DZK

lavenderjunkie said:


> DZK:  just want you to know that the outlets will ship some of their handbags, at outlet prices, for phone orders..   What can be shipped varies by style and color and changes often.   But if there is something particular you like,  get the Dooney style # and call any of the outlets to see if they have it and if it can be shipped.  Then,  if you like the price, you can place a phone order.   Just be aware that for most outlet purchases there are limited return options (credit only) and all clearance items are final sale.   So ask about the specific item you are ordering just so you know.  Also ask the sales associate to check over the condition carefully and tell you about any defects/issues.    Sorry if I've made it easier to buy more.   But we like to share here on the forum.


Thanks so much!!   That info will be very helpful in the future.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I try REEEEEEEEALLY hard to be bag content.   It just never quite works out for me.      I'm doing pretty well so far this year, though.      (But today I placed an order that is making me giddy.  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I try REEEEEEEEALLY hard to be bag content.   It just never quite works out for me.    *  I'm doing pretty well so far this year, though*.    * (But today I placed an order that is making me giddy.* )


 You sound like me and my diets: "I'm doing pretty well so far, but I did eat pizza and a slice of cake today!" (BTW, that's really how my diets go normally! )
Don't leave us in suspense! What did you get??????


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> I try REEEEEEEEALLY hard to be bag content.   It just never quite works out for me.      I'm doing pretty well so far this year, though.      (But today I placed an order that is making me giddy.  )


I totally get it..... can't wait to see what you ordered 

We are having a small crisis with my daughter. She's ok but its been difficult. Thinking about breaking by bag ban for a little retail therapy. Momma needs a break.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> You sound like me and my diets: "I'm doing pretty well so far, but I did eat pizza and a slice of cake today!" (BTW, that's really how my diets go normally! )
> Don't leave us in suspense! What did you get??????


Haha, don't mention "diets" to me, girl!!   You know I gain and lose the same 20 pounds at least three times a year.   Right now I'm fluffing back up, haha.   Besides, today is my birthday so I'm having my cake and eating it, too!!

I "just happened" to cruise the LV site and noticed a new "NeoNoe" available with the black trim and it jumped into my cart.      I was having an "it's my birthday and I'll buy if I want to" moment.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I totally get it..... can't wait to see what you ordered
> 
> We are having a small crisis with my daughter. She's ok but its been difficult. Thinking about breaking by bag ban for a little retail therapy. Momma needs a break.


Aw, I'm sorry to hear you are having a tough time, BW.   We have 5 kids so it's always something!!   You may need to treat yourself for sure.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I totally get it..... can't wait to see what you ordered
> 
> We are having a small crisis with my daughter. She's ok but its been difficult. Thinking about breaking by bag ban for a little retail therapy. Momma needs a break.


Glad all is under control.  Momma needs a new handbag.... best therapy for all.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Haha, don't mention "diets" to me, girl!!   You know I gain and lose the same 20 pounds at least three times a year.   Right now I'm fluffing back up, haha.   Besides, today is my birthday so I'm having my cake and eating it, too!!
> 
> I "just happened" to cruise the LV site and noticed a new "NeoNoe" available with the black trim and it jumped into my cart.      I was having an "it's my birthday and I'll buy if I want to" moment.


*Mia:*  Happy Birthday.  You survived another year.... time to celebrate with a new handbag..


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, I'm sorry to hear you are having a tough time, BW.   We have 5 kids so it's always something!!   You may need to treat yourself for sure.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad all is under control.  Momma needs a new handbag.... best therapy for all.


Thanks girls [emoji3] . With the current sale, I'm thinking maybe a Flo Sloan in natural. Soooo pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I totally get it..... can't wait to see what you ordered
> 
> We are having a small crisis with my daughter. She's ok but its been difficult. Thinking about breaking by bag ban for a little retail therapy. Momma needs a break.


Hi BW!
I'm happy to hear your daughter is okay, but I'm sorry you're in crisis mode right now. Sometimes we have to go to our "happy place", mentally and/or physically, if only for a little while. If buying a handbag (or just putting bags in your cart to get the vapors of shopping! ) is your happy place, go there and be happy! Wishing you and your family all the best!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Haha, don't mention "diets" to me, girl!!   You know I gain and lose the same 20 pounds at least three times a year.   Right now I'm fluffing back up, haha.   Besides, today is my birthday so I'm having my cake and eating it, too!!
> 
> I "just happened" to cruise the LV site and noticed a new "NeoNoe" available with the black trim and it jumped into my cart.      I was having an "it's my birthday and I'll buy if I want to" moment.



Nice Birthday gift! Put my name on that present too!  I've been eyeing the LV Pouchette Metis lately.  It looks like such a cute little, but functional bag! It's not even in the same universe as my budget but it has inspired me to try to find a similar bag from MK.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> I'm happy to hear your daughter is okay, but I'm sorry you're in crisis mode right now. Sometimes we have to go to our "happy place", mentally and/or physically, if only for a little while. If buying a handbag (or just putting bags in your cart to get the vapors of shopping! [emoji2]) is your happy place, go there and be happy! Wishing you and your family all the best!


Thanks  She's so young, only 12, but she has crippling anxiety. It's been a long couple of weeks..... hoping we are on the way to better days, but I wont feel calm until we have a good week behind us. So..... I ordered Flo Sloan in Natural. Maybe she will make me feel good. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks  She's so young, only 12, but she has crippling anxiety. It's been a long couple of weeks..... hoping we are on the way to better days, but I wont feel calm until we have a good week behind us. So..... I ordered Flo Sloan in Natural. Maybe she will make me feel good. [emoji4]



I hope by the time Ms Sloan arrives you are well into or beyond a good week with your daughter!


----------



## Pmrbfay

For me, I became much more bag content once I found my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo in monogram. I missed out on her when she was first issued in 2011(?), so kept buying other bags to try to fill that want. Finally found her last Christmas, sold most of my other bags, and am happy to carry her every day. Thanks for letting me share.  Great thread.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  Happy Birthday.  You survived another year.... time to celebrate with a new handbag..


Thanks, LJ.   Today has been a really nice day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks  She's so young, only 12, but she has crippling anxiety. It's been a long couple of weeks..... hoping we are on the way to better days, but I wont feel calm until we have a good week behind us. So..... I ordered Flo Sloan in Natural. Maybe she will make me feel good. [emoji4]


Aw, bless her little heart.   I hope things get better soon.

Enjoy your new Sloan; I can't wait to see!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Nice Birthday gift! Put my name on that present too!  I've been eyeing the LV Pouchette Metis lately.  It looks like such a cute little, but functional bag! It's not even in the same universe as my budget but it has inspired me to try to find a similar bag from MK.
> Happy Birthday!


I like the Pochette Metis, too.   And odds are that MK will remain true to his MO of making great knock-offs and you will find one soon.      (Like my recent duffle purchase that is a knock off of the Gucci satchel, lol.   Not that there's anything wrong with that!!!   )    Thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks  She's so young, only 12, but she has crippling anxiety. It's been a long couple of weeks..... hoping we are on the way to better days, but I wont feel calm until we have a good week behind us. So..... I ordered Flo Sloan in Natural. Maybe she will make me feel good. [emoji4]


Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> I like the Pochette Metis, too.   And odds are that MK will remain true to his MO of making great knock-offs and you will find one soon.      (Like my recent duffle purchase that is a knock off of the Gucci satchel, lol.   Not that there's anything wrong with that!!!   )    Thanks for the birthday wishes.


I like the MK chanel that he calls the Sloan. I have a MK Hamilton that reminds me of the birkin.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Hope she is feeling better.


Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> I like the MK chanel that he calls the Sloan. I have a MK Hamilton that reminds me of the birkin.


I have had a few Hamiltons over the years, but I slowly culled the herd and got rid of them.   Great bags, though.


----------



## swags

I am hoping that I can stay bag content for the next few months,. I revealed the Flo logo lock in natural recently and absolutely love the leather. The thoughts already started creeping in, wouldn't it be nice to have it in bone for summer and chestnut for fall but I know the color I chose is perfect for year round.


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> I have had a few Hamiltons over the years, but I slowly culled the herd and got rid of them.   Great bags, though.



I got the large east west in dark dune, the color reminds me of the Dooney elephant. I love the look of the bag but that saffiano is almost too structured.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, bless her little heart.   I hope things get better soon.
> 
> Enjoy your new Sloan; I can't wait to see!!


Thanks.... She's such a sweet girl. I wish she didn't have to deal with it


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks.... She's such a sweet girl. I wish she didn't have to deal with it


She's very lucky to have you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> I got the large east west in dark dune, the color reminds me of the Dooney elephant. I love the look of the bag but that saffiano is almost too structured.


I never owned a saffiano Hamilton, but I had 4 (IIRC) in the pebbled leather.   They all got kind of slouchy after a while.    I absolutely love the MK dune color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I am hoping that I can stay bag content for the next few months,. I revealed the Flo logo lock in natural recently and absolutely love the leather. The thoughts already started creeping in, wouldn't it be nice to have it in bone for summer and chestnut for fall but I know the color I chose is perfect for year round.


And that is why our handbag collections grow so large... we find a style we love and want it in multiple colors.  It's hard to resist.  Waiting for a good sale can help slow down the buying.... a little bit.  But when the sale comes along,  you have to resist buying
too many more.


----------



## DBLover318

MiaBorsa said:


> I try REEEEEEEEALLY hard to be bag content.   It just never quite works out for me.      I'm doing pretty well so far this year, though.      (But today I placed an order that is making me giddy.  )


I have the exact same problem.  Even though I love, love, love my collection, I'm often (okay always) looking to grow it because there are such gorgeous beauties out there that are too good to pass up!


----------



## MiaBorsa

DBLover318 said:


> I have the exact same problem.  Even though I love, love, love my collection, I'm often (okay always) looking to grow it because there are such gorgeous beauties out there that are too good to pass up!


Yep.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> She's very lucky to have you!


Thanks!!


----------



## BadWolf10

My daughter is doing much better [emoji178]. She's feeling better and in a therapy group now and making progress.  I love my baby girl [emoji176].

As for my Flo Sloan order, it's on backorder till june. Of course. The outlet doesnt have it. I did see it on the Q for an As Is price. Maybe I will call the outlets first. But I don't want to wait till June..... time for a hunt.


----------



## Keren16

This is a great thread!  I do not feel self conscious or gluttonous reading the posts because I have a large bag collection.  Some I sold to fund new acquisitions.  Others I kept.  I either thought I may wear them or saved for sentimental reasons.  
I do think there comes a time when we are happy with our collection and take a rest from buying.  I frequently wonder if I am a compulsive bag shopper and will always be on to the next purchase.  Then something inside me turns off the urge to buy.  I realize I have put together a collection & am content [emoji4] 
Since bags are an important accessory, they make a look work.  A simple Shirt & jeans or a monochromatic dress becomes a personal statement with the right bag.  Then  I know all the components are in place


----------



## BadWolf10

Keren16 said:


> This is a great thread!  I do not feel self conscious or gluttonous reading the posts because I have a large bag collection.  Some I sold to fund new acquisitions.  Others I kept.  I either thought I may wear them or saved for sentimental reasons.
> I do think there comes a time when we are happy with our collection and take a rest from buying.  I frequently wonder if I am a compulsive bag shopper and will always be on to the next purchase.  Then something inside me turns off the urge to buy.  I realize I have put together a collection & am content [emoji4]
> Since bags are an important accessory, they make a look work.  A simple Shirt & jeans or a monochromatic dress becomes a personal statement with the right bag.  Then  I know all the components are in place


This is a safe place [emoji4] , no judgements here for a beautiful handbag collection, or addiction hehe. We all have our struggles and have climbed on the wagon to only jump off and run toward a new bag sale lol. Welcome to the thread!!!!


----------



## DBLover318

Keren16 said:


> This is a great thread!  I do not feel self conscious or gluttonous reading the posts because I have a large bag collection.  Some I sold to fund new acquisitions.  Others I kept.  I either thought I may wear them or saved for sentimental reasons.
> I do think there comes a time when we are happy with our collection and take a rest from buying.  I frequently wonder if I am a compulsive bag shopper and will always be on to the next purchase.  Then something inside me turns off the urge to buy.  I realize I have put together a collection & am content [emoji4]
> Since bags are an important accessory, they make a look work.  A simple Shirt & jeans or a monochromatic dress becomes a personal statement with the right bag.  Then  I know all the components are in place


Yes, welcome!  This is a great place of support.


----------



## BadWolf10

I ordered the second Flo Sloan in natural, hoping it's a win. Of course while I was shopping Macys website, I found a zip zip satchel in French Blue. After the sale it was a steal, so I ordered it too [emoji16]. So much for bag content.....but I love my zip zip satchel and the French blue is an amazing bright blue so I couldn't pass it up. I guess I will climb back on the wagon till the next sale.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered the second Flo Sloan in natural, hoping it's a win. Of course while I was shopping Macys website, I found a zip zip satchel in French Blue. After the sale it was a steal, so I ordered it too [emoji16]. So much for bag content.....but I love my zip zip satchel and the French blue is an amazing bright blue so I couldn't pass it up. I guess I will climb back on the wagon till the next sale.


Hi BW!
Congrats on getting a French Blue zip zip! The zip zip is my favorite satchel! Maybe we should redefine "Bag Content". Bag Content should be defined as, "Getting the bag you want, in the right color,  and at a great sales price."


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> Congrats on getting a French Blue zip zip! The zip zip is my favorite satchel! Maybe we should redefine "Bag Content". Bag Content should be defined as, "Getting the bag you want, in the right color,  and at a great sales price."


Oh I like the way you think, that's a great idea [emoji6]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered the second Flo Sloan in natural, hoping it's a win. Of course while I was shopping Macys website, I found a zip zip satchel in French Blue. After the sale it was a steal, so I ordered it too [emoji16]. So much for bag content.....but I love my zip zip satchel and the French blue is an amazing bright blue so I couldn't pass it up. I guess I will climb back on the wagon till the next sale.


I have to go see the French Blue.   I love the zip zip and blues are one of my favorite colors.   Enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have to go see the French Blue.   I love the zip zip and blues are one of my favorite colors.   Enjoy your new handbags.


French blue is a great color, almost electric  blue, very vibrant. The vachetta trim really makes it pop.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> French blue is a great color, almost electric  blue, very vibrant. The vachetta trim really makes it pop.


It's beautiful,  I went to the Macy's site to look.  The only thing stopping me is I have at least 4 zip zips in blue already....navy, cobalt, dusty blue, and Aegean blue (which is like sky blue).  I think I might have enough blue zip zips... if that's possible.


----------



## BadWolf10

So I have fallen off the wagon lately..... still a bit stressful around here with my kiddo even tho she is doing better. I did a little shuffling around tho. I sold a bag and also returned a bag I thought i was going to keep. Currently waiting for a  few ILD memorial day purchases. Not sure if I am keeping them, we will see [emoji6]. I do think I am TOTALLY done with EBay purchases. I have had 3 recently that were NOT good purchases. So tired of sellers and items on ebay. I think I might be able to stay bag content..... Oh wait look, a sale
[emoji23]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So I have fallen off the wagon lately..... still a bit stressful around here with my kiddo even tho she is doing better. I did a little shuffling around tho. I sold a bag and also returned a bag I thought i was going to keep. Currently waiting for a  few ILD memorial day purchases. Not sure if I am keeping them, we will see [emoji6]. I do think I am TOTALLY done with EBay purchases. I have had 3 recently that were NOT good purchases. So tired of sellers and items on ebay. I think I might be able to stay bag content..... Oh wait look, a sale
> [emoji23]


Sales are catnip if you are on the bag ban wagon.  So much temptation.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sales are catnip if you are on the bag ban wagon.  So much temptation.


Absolutely...... I should just completely delete the emails. They are too tempting.


----------

